# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Երեք հարց հավատացյալներին

## Երվանդ

1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:
2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?
3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել? 
Հարցերը բազմաթիվ են ուղղակի սկզբից էս երեքը, եթե սենց թեմա կա տեղափոխեք այնտեղ ադմիններ ես ինչքան նայեցի չգտա:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
Աստծո արարքներն անմեկնելի են պատասխանը չի ընդհունվում :Smile:

----------

Kuk (13.10.2009), Mephistopheles (12.10.2009), յոգի (18.11.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նախ ես եմ քեզ հարց տալիս. ինչու՞ ես այդ հարցերը տալիս:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Նախ ես եմ քեզ հարց տալիս. ինչու՞ ես այդ հարցերը տալիս:


Դե ես հավատացյալ չեմ , մտածում եմ կախված էս հարցերի պատասխաններից կարողա իմ մոտ ինչ որ բաներ փոխվի, կամ հակառակը հավատացյալներից ոմանց մոտ:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Դե ես հավատացյալ չեմ , մտածում եմ կախված էս հարցերի պատասխաններից կարողա իմ մոտ ինչ որ բաներ փոխվի, կամ հակառակը հավատացյալներից ոմանց մոտ:


Ապրես :Clapping:  

իսկ քո հարցերին ես կպատասխանեմ մի նախադասությամբ 
հրեաները իրենց գրածը հետո չեն կարդացել, որ ուղղեն որոշ բաներ 

ես էլ չեմ հավատում ու մտածում եմ մեր դարում կուրորեն հավատալ որևէ աստծու դա քայլա դեպի հետ  ու չենք էլ զարգանա հավատա

Ավելացվել է 58 վարկյան անց 



> Նախ ես եմ քեզ հարց տալիս. ինչու՞ ես այդ հարցերը տալիս:


Ես մտածում եմ էլի հրեական մոտեցումա հարցին հարցով պատասխանելը  :Tongue:

----------

յոգի (30.09.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ *չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա*, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:


1. Տենց բան չկա աստվածաշնչում: 
2. Ո՞վ ասեց:
3. Երկար պատմություն ա: Չեմ կարծում որ կընդունես ու կհամաձայնես:

----------


## Երվանդ

> 1. Տենց բան չկա աստվածաշնչում: 
> 2. Ո՞վ ասեց:
> 3. Երկար պատմություն ա: Չեմ կարծում որ կընդունես ու կհամաձայնես:


Կարևոր չի ովքեր են գնում դժոխք, բայց էտ հաստատա որ իրանց նդեղ տանջում են, կուպրի մեջ են մտցնում հանում վառում են ոսիմ ինչ են անում, հիմար սատանաները:
Իսկ մնացած 2 հարցին չեմ կարծում որ որևէ մեկը կարողա տրամաբանական պատասխան տա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ընդունելուն եթե տրամաբանական բացատրություն կամ պատասխան լինի հաստատ կնդունեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:


Մի քիչ ճիշտ չես ձևակերպել հարցը: Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի ոչ թե Աստծուն հավատացողներն են գնում դրախտ, այլ նրանք, ովքեր հավատում են, որ Հիսուսն իրենց մեղքերի համար է խաչվել: Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, Սատանան չի կարող չհավատացողներին տանջել մի պարզ պատճառով, որ Փրկութայն օրը Սատանայի վերջն էլ է գալու: 
Իսկ Սատանայի համար մարդիկ նշանակություն չունեն բացարձակապես: Նա դիպչում է միայն այն մարդկանց, որոնք Հիսուսի հետ են՝ այդպիսով ցանկանալով վատություն անել հենց Հիսուսին, որի համար այդ մարդիկ մեծ արժեք ունեն: Բացի դրանից, Սատանան ամեն կերպ փորձում է մարդկանց շեղել ճիշտ ուղուց, Աստծուն ճանաչելուց:



> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?


Շատ ցավոտ հարց է: Բանն այն է, որ դրախտ գնում են մաքրված մարդիկ: Մարդն ինչքան էլ փորձի մաքուր կյանքով ապրել, միևնույն է, լիովին մաքուր չի լինի, որ դրախտ գնա: Դրա միակ լուծումը քրիստոնեությունն է տալիս. Հիսուսի մահով սրբվում են, ներվում են բոլոր հավատացողների մեղքերը: Այստեղից ուրիշ հարցեր էլ են ծագելու քեզ մոտ, պատրաստ եմ դրանց էլ պատասխանել:



> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել?


Սա մի հարց է, որի շուրջ կարելի է անվերջ վիճել, լուծումներ գտնել, որոնք իրենց հերթին նոր հարցեր են ծնում: Ես ինքս իմ տեսակետն ունեմ, չեմ կարող պարտադրել:
Այն օրվանից, երբ Ադամն ու Եվան վտարվեցին դրախտից, մարդն անցավ աշխարհի իշխանի՝ Սատանայի տիրապետության տակ: Հիմա մեր մոլորակի տնօրենը Սատանան է, բոլոր չարիքները նրանից են գալիս: Սատանայի իշխանության տակից դուրս գալու միակ միջոցը Աստծո հետ քայլելն է:
 :Smile:  Գիտեմ, հիմա շատ ուրիշներ հարձակվելու են:
Սպասում եմ նոր հարցերի:  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (29.05.2010), Արծիվ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Կարևոր չի ովքեր են գնում դժոխք, բայց էտ հաստատա որ իրանց նդեղ տանջում են, կուպրի մեջ են մտցնում հանում վառում են ոսիմ ինչ են անում, հիմար սատանաները:


Ժողովուրդ "Աստվածաշնչում" նման բան տեսել ե՞ք որ գրած ըլնի:

----------

Արծիվ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մի քիչ ճիշտ չես ձևակերպել հարցը: Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի ոչ թե Աստծուն հավատացողներն են գնում դրախտ, այլ նրանք, ովքեր հավատում են, որ Հիսուսն իրենց մեղքերի համար է խաչվել: Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի, Սատանան չի կարող չհավատացողներին տանջել մի պարզ պատճառով, որ Փրկութայն օրը Սատանայի վերջն էլ է գալու:


Մի բան խառնում ես, եթե սատանայի վերջը գալու է, դուրս է գալիս դատաստանից հետո դժոխք չի լինելու?

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 



> Ժողովուրդ "Աստվածաշնչում" նման բան տեսել ե՞ք որ գրած ըլնի:


Բա լավ ինչա գրած, գրածա որ դժոխք գնացողները նդեղ կայֆավատ են անելու?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի բան խառնում ես, եթե սատանայի վերջը գալու է, դուրս է գալիս դատաստանից հետո դժոխք չի լինելու?


Էդ պահերը լավ չեմ հասկանում: Հայտնության գիրքն այդպես էլ ոչ մի անգամ մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդացել:

Մի հարց էլ տամ. ի՞նչն է քեզ հետ պահում հավատքից:

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

> Կարևոր չի ովքեր են գնում դժոխք, բայց էտ հաստատա որ իրանց նդեղ տանջում են, կուպրի մեջ են մտցնում հանում վառում են ոսիմ ինչ են անում, հիմար սատանաները:
> Իսկ մնացած 2 հարցին չեմ կարծում որ որևէ մեկը կարողա տրամաբանական պատասխան տա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ընդունելուն եթե տրամաբանական բացատրություն կամ պատասխան լինի հաստատ կնդունեմ:


Ապեր էտ ընենց հարց ա, որ պտի մեռնես նոր զգաս դրա ճիշտ պատասխանը: Բայց հլը ջոգի ինչ մանթո վիճակ կլնի, որ մեռնես ու Բյուրակնի ասածը ճիշտ ըլնի: Ասենք Հիսուսը ձեռը դնի ուսիտ ու ասի <<տղա ջան էտ բա խի չէիր հավատում ընձի>>  :LOL:  

P.S. Կներեք <<մաքուր հայերենիս>> համար:  :Blush:

----------

Արծիվ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Շատ ցավոտ հարց է: Բանն այն է, որ դրախտ գնում են մաքրված մարդիկ: Մարդն ինչքան էլ փորձի մաքուր կյանքով ապրել, միևնույն է, լիովին մաքուր չի լինի, որ դրախտ գնա: Դրա միակ լուծումը քրիստոնեությունն է տալիս. Հիսուսի մահով սրբվում են, ներվում են բոլոր հավատացողների մեղքերը: Այստեղից ուրիշ հարցեր էլ են ծագելու քեզ մոտ, պատրաստ եմ դրանց էլ պատասխանել:


Աստված էտ դեպքում չես կարծում որ մի քիչ եսասերա դուրս գալիս?, բացի այդ էտ քո համարա տենց, մուսուլմաններն էլ մտածում են որ հենց իրենք են գնալու դրախտ, ու ասեմ որ իրանց մեջ էլ քիչ չեն լինի անկեղծ տենց մտացողները, ինչքանով ես համոզված որ հենց քրիստոնյաններն են ճիշտ մտացում? բացի քո քրիստոնյա լինելու հանգամանքից կա ուրիշ հիմնավոր ապացույց որ հենց քրիստոնյաններն են ճիշտ :Smile:  ?

----------


## Shauri

Ժողովու'րդ, մի քիչ համբերություն... մի քանի տասնյակ տարի:
Կմեռնեք ու ամեն ինչ կիմանաք  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ապեր էտ ընենց հարց ա, որ պտի մեռնես նոր զգաս դրա ճիշտ պատասխանը: Բայց հլը ջոգի ինչ մանթո վիճակ կլնի, որ մեռնես ու Բյուրակնի ասածը ճիշտ ըլնի: Ասենք Հիսուսը ձեռը դնի ուսիտ ու ասի <<տղա ջան էտ բա խի չէիր հավատում ընձի>>  
> 
> P.S. Կներեք <<մաքուր հայերենիս>> համար:


 :LOL:   :LOL:  , կասեմ կներես սխալվել եմ, եթե չների էլ սատանան կա ու կա :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աստված էտ դեպքում չես կարծում որ մի քիչ եսասերա դուրս գալիս?, բացի այդ էտ քո համարա տենց, մուսուլմաններն էլ մտածում են որ հենց իրենք են գնալու դրախտ, ու ասեմ որ իրանց մեջ էլ քիչ չեն լինի անկեղծ տենց մտացողները, ինչքանով ես համոզված որ հենց քրիստոնյաններն են ճիշտ մտացում? բացի քո քրիստոնյա լինելու հանգամանքից կա ուրիշ հիմնավոր ապացույց որ հենց քրիստոնյաններն են ճիշտ ?


Ես չեմ պատրաստվում ապացույցներ բերել, չեմ պատրաստվում ինչ-որ բան համոզել: Երբ ես անհավատ էի, ես էլ էի զանազան հարցեր տալիս: Երբ փորձեցի մի փոքր հավատով Աստվածաշնչին մոտենալ, ամեն ինչ բացվեց իմ առաջ:

----------

Արծիվ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էդ պահերը լավ չեմ հասկանում: Հայտնության գիրքն այդպես էլ ոչ մի անգամ մինչև վերջ չեմ կարդացել:
> 
> Մի հարց էլ տամ. ի՞նչն է քեզ հետ պահում հավատքից:


Ասեմ, ես մտածում եմ որ կրոնը առաջացելա նրանից որ մարդիկ չեն կարող ապրել երբ իրենց համար չբացահայտված հարց կա, մենք շատ բաներ չենք կարող բացատրել, դրանք գցում ենք աստծո վրա տենց շատ ավելի հեշտա ապրելը, եթե մարդկության էվոլուցիան նայում ես միշտել մարդկությունը աստվածներ հորինել է , ես հավատում եմ որ մեզանից բարձր ուժեր գոյություն ունեն, հավատում եմ որ մեր հոգին չի մեռնում մարմնի մահից հետո, բայց չեմ հավատում դրախտ դժոխք և այլն , քանի որ ամեն ինչ չէր կարող տենց հասարակ ու պարզ լինել, հավատում ես դրախտ չես հավատում դժոխք:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց 



> Ժողովու'րդ, մի քիչ համբերություն... մի քանի տասնյակ տարի:
> Կմեռնեք ու ամեն ինչ կիմանաք


Էտ հլը հարց ա ամեն ինչ կիմանանք թե չէ ետքան համոզված մի եղիր անծանոթուհի :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասեմ, ես մտածում եմ որ կրոնը առաջացելա նրանից որ մարդիկ չեն կարող ապրել երբ իրենց համար չբացահայտված հարց կա, մենք շատ բաներ չենք կարող բացատրել, դրանք գցում ենք աստծո վրա տենց շատ ավելի հեշտա ապրելը, եթե մարդկության էվոլուցիան նայում ես միշտել մարդկությունը աստվածներ հորինել է , ես հավատում եմ որ մեզանից բարձր ուժեր գոյություն ունեն, հավատում եմ որ մեր հոգին չի մեռնում մարմնի մահից հետո, բայց չեմ հավատում դրախտ դժոխք և այլն , քանի որ ամեն ինչ չէր կարող տենց հասարակ ու պարզ լինել, հավատում ես դրախտ չես հավատում դժոխք:


Պատկերացրու, ես վերջերս աշխարհի ամենատարածված կրոններն եմ ուսումնասիրել: Պարզել եմ, որ դրանցից ՈՉ ՄԵԿՆ այդ պատճառով չի առաջացել: Յուրաքանչյուրն իր հիմքն ունի, երբեմն նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի:
Իսկ քրիստոնեության մասին կասեմ միայն այն, որ Հիսուսի աշխարհի երեսին լինելը, խաչվելը և հարությունը գիտականորեն ապացուցված անհերքելի փաստեր են:

----------

Արծիվ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Պատկերացրու, ես վերջերս աշխարհի ամենատարածված կրոններն եմ ուսումնասիրել: Պարզել եմ, որ դրանցից ՈՉ ՄԵԿՆ այդ պատճառով չի առաջացել: Յուրաքանչյուրն իր հիմքն ունի, երբեմն նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի:
> Իսկ քրիստոնեության մասին կասեմ միայն այն, որ Հիսուսի աշխարհի երեսին լինելը, խաչվելը և հարությունը գիտականորեն ապացուցված անհերքելի փաստեր են:


Հետաքրքիրա որտեղ են հրապարակված էտ անհերքելի փաստերը, հավատացյալի համար իհարկէ անհերքելի պաստեր են :Smile:  , իսկ կրոնները հաստատ առաջացել, ու առաջանում են հիմնականում մարդու ամեն ինչ բացատրված տեսնելու ցանկությունից ու դեպի մահը ունեցած բնազդային վախից:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 
Հին հույները անկեղծորեն հավատում էին իրենց աստվածներին, հիմա մենք իրանց վրա կարողա ծիծաղենք, իրանց դիցաբանությունը կարդալու ընթացքում, ես համոզված չեմ որ մեր վրա չեն ծիծաղի գալիք սերունդները ասենք մի 1000 տարի հետո, իսկ երբ խաչակրաց արշավանքների, սրբազան ինկվիզիցիայի , ինդուլգեցիաներով հոգու փրկության մասերին հասնեն կարողա հուզվեն դաժէ :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> ես էլ չեմ հավատում ու մտածում եմ մեր դարում կուրորեն հավատալ որևէ աստծու դա քայլա դեպի հետ  ու չենք էլ զարգանա հավատա


Ճիշտ ես, լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ, կուրորեն հավատալը լրիվ հիմարություն է: Ինքս այդպիսիներին չեմ սիրում: Կուրության կամ մթության երկու տեսակ կա: Մեկը՝ կուրորեն հավատալն է, մյուսը՝ կուրորեն չհավատալը: Այսինքն մնալ խավարի ու մթության մեջ: Այն, որ միջին դարերում եկեղեցականները խոչընդոտել են զարգացմանը ու այլ շատ ու շատ սխալ բաներ են արել ուրիշ պատմություն է: Մեկ բան է որևէ եկեղեցական, և լրիվ այլ Աստված: Դրանք պետք է զատել իրարից: Իսկ դա ոչ բոլորը կարող են անել: 

Հ.Գ. Եկեղեցականները նույնպես մարդիկ և այնտեղ էլ կան կեղտոտներ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եկեղեցին, կրոնը, հավատը սխալ բաներ են:

----------


## Երվանդ

Համել կոնկրետ իմ համար մի քիչ տհաճա մտածել,որ մարդկությունը չի կարող անհնդհատ զարգանալ, կզարգանա կզարգանա, հետո ահեղ դատաստան, ու թե էտ դատաստանի օրը ապրած սերունդները թե իրանցից 2000 տարի առաջ ապրածները էթալու են լցվեն դրախտ, պատկերացնում ես նդեղ ինչ շիլա-շփոթա լինելու :Smile:  , համել դրախտում ինչ ենք անելու? Ստեղ գոնե զարգանում ենք լավից վատից :Smile:   նդեղ գնալու ենք ամեն բան իմանանք ու նստենք, այսինքն վերջ մարդկությանը, ինչ որ անգյալների ցեղ կլինի ամեն ինչ գիտեն ինչ ուզում են ունեն ու տենց շարունակ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հետաքրքիրա որտեղ են հրապարակված էտ անհերքելի փաստերը, հավատացյալի համար իհարկէ անհերքելի պաստեր են , իսկ կրոնները հաստատ առաջացել, ու առաջանում են հիմնականում մարդու ամեն ինչ բացատրված տեսնելու ցանկությունից ու դեպի մահը ունեցած բնազդային վախից:


Մի՞թե: Այդպիսի հայտարարություն անելուց առաջ մի քիչ գոնե ուսումնասիրիր խնդրում եմ: Վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել, որ ոչ մի իրական հավատացյալ, որը իրոք հավատում է Աստծուն չի վախենում մահից:  :Wink:  Եվ ինչի՞ համար պիտի վախենա  :Think:  :



> Հին հույները անկեղծորեն հավատում էին իրենց աստվածներին, հիմա մենք իրանց վրա կարողա ծիծաղենք, իրանց դիցաբանությունը կարդալու ընթացքում, ես համոզված չեմ որ մեր վրա չեն ծիծաղի գալիք սերունդները ասենք մի 1000 տարի հետո, իսկ երբ խաչակրաց արշավանքների, սրբազան ինկվիզիցիայի , ինդուլգեցիաներով հոգու փրկության մասերին հասնեն կարողա հուզվեն դաժէ


Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց ես չեմ ծիխաղում: Նույնիսկ նախանձում եմ։ Ոչ մեկը չունի այժմ հին հույների քաղաքա-հասարակական մտածելակերպից, ինչը շատ ցավալի է:
Դարերի ընթացքում մարդ շատ բացահայտումներ է արել: Շատ բաներ էլ կորցրել ու մոռացել է: Նույն հին հույները կխճային մեզ, բնությունից ու Աստծուծ այսքան հեռանալու համար:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց 



> Համել կոնկրետ իմ համար մի քիչ տհաճա մտածել,որ մարդկությունը չի կարող անհնդհատ զարգանալ, կզարգանա կզարգանա, հետո ահեղ դատաստան, ու թե էտ դատաստանի օրը ապրած սերունդները թե իրանցից 2000 տարի առաջ ապրածները էթալու են լցվեն դրախտ, պատկերացնում ես նդեղ ինչ շիլա-շփոթա լինելու , համել դրախտում ինչ ենք անելու? Ստեղ գոնե զարգանում ենք լավից վատից  նդեղ գնալու ենք ամեն բան իմանանք ու նստենք, այսինքն վերջ մարդկությանը, ինչ որ անգյալների ցեղ կլինի ամեն ինչ գիտեն ինչ ուզում են ունեն ու տենց շարունակ:


Լուրջ կներես, բայց չեմ կարող չասել։ Սրանից ուժեղ պրիմիտիվիզմ չեմ լսել։

----------

Արծիվ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մի՞թե: Այդպիսի հայտարարություն անելուց առաջ մի քիչ գոնե ուսումնասիրիր խնդրում եմ: Վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել, որ ոչ մի իրական հավատացյալ, որը իրոք հավատում է Աստծուն չի վախենում մահից:  Եվ ինչի՞ համար պիտի վախենա  :
> 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց 
> 
> ։


Եսել հենց էտ եմ ասում էլի, մահից չես վախենում երբ հավատում ես, որովհետև ըստ էտ հավատքի գիտես ինչա լինելու, դրախտ կամ դժոխք, էլ մահը վախենալու չի :Smile:  
չեմ նեղանում :Smile:  , բայց որ մի քիչ խորանաս կտեսնես որ էնքանել պրիմիտիվ չի ինչքան թվումա առաջին հայացքից

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց 
Ես հավատում եմ մարդկության ապագայի կրոնին, հավատում եմ որ մարդկությունը աստիճանաբար զարգանալով հերթով կտա բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը, տենց շատ ավելի հետաքրքիրա ապրելը քան մենակ պատվիրանները, եթե բոլոր մարդիկ անկեղծ հավատացյալներ լինեին մարդկությունը շատ ավելի դանդաղ կզարգանար որովհետև առաջին պլան կմղվեր կրոնը այսինքն պատվիրաններ կատարելը, հետո նոր մնացածը, ժամանակին եթե մեծ մտացողները ենթարկվեին կրոնին, Ջորդանո Բրունու, Գալիլեյ, հիմա մարդկությունը շատ ավելի հետ կլիներ, ու հիմա մենք սենց չեին գրվի :Smile:  , իսկ ով գիտի քանի քանիսն են իրենց նման մտածողներ եղել, բայց վախեցել են արտահայտվեն կամ գլուխները կերել են տերտերները, կամ քրմերը, աստծո ծառաները այսպես ասած:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:
> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?
> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել? 
> Հարցերը բազմաթիվ են ուղղակի սկզբից էս երեքը, եթե սենց թեմա կա տեղափոխեք այնտեղ ադմիններ ես ինչքան նայեցի չգտա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
> Աստծո արարքներն անմեկնելի են պատասխանը չի ընդհունվում



Առաջին հարցին կարելի ա պատասխանել այսպես.սատանան մի երևույթ ա, որը գոյություն ունի միայն տանջանքի մեջ, հակառակ դեպքում ինքը սատանա չէր լինի, այլ կլիներ հակառակը, ու քանի որ այն ոչ այլ ինչ ա քան տանջանք, ապա իրա մատուցածն էլ միայն տանջանքն ա լինում, այնպես որ ինքը հատուկ չի տանջում մարդկանց, պարզապես դա իրա գոյաձեւն ա, ու իրա ողջ սատանայությունը հենց նրա մեջ ա,  որ սկզբում կակռազ չի տանջում, սկզբում գայթակղում ա այպես կոչված վայելքներով, ու վերջում ա պարզվում, որ հատուցումը տանջանքն ա, ինչին, ի դեպ, սկզբում չենք հավատում, թե չէ,  եթե մանանեխի հատիկի չափ հավատ ունենանք, էդքան ապուշ չենք, որ ընդունեն էդ այսպես կոչված վայելքները: Էդ մեկ:  
Երրորդ հարցի  պատասխանը առաջինի շարունակությունն ա: Աստծո գթասրտությունն, ասվում է, որ անսպառ է: Այդ դեպքում ինչի՞ են էդ սատանայից խաբվածները ուրեմն գնում դժոխք, չէ՞, բա  ու՞ր ա, կասես, գթասրտությունը: Մարդը, որպես ընտրող տեսակ, անվերջ ճկուն ա ու խորը: Երբ մեկը ընտրում ա սատանային /կամ այն ինչը հակասում ա Աստծուն  /, ապա նրան դրախտը պետք էլ չի իրականում, իրականում նա չի էլ կարողանա հարմարվել էնտեղ, իր ընտևությամբ նա էնպես ա դեֆորմացրել իրան, որ դրախտն  արդեն խորթ ա իրա էությանը, ու ստացվում ա, որ Աստված ամենևին էլ անգութ չի գտնվում իրա  նկատմամբ, չի զրկում:  Բայց միեւնույն ժամանակ ասված է, որ զղջացող մոլորյալը տասնապատիկ ավելի տեղ ունի դրախտում, քան ամբողջ կյանք բարեպաշտ եղողներ. ահա հենց տեղ Աստվածային անսահման գթասրտությունն ա, որ նրան, ով  կուզենա դրախտ, նրան կներվի ու կտրվի: Ինչ վերաբերում ա երեխաներին, որոնք մահանում են, իսկ ի՞նչ ա մահը, մահվան համար սգում են մնացյալները, սգում են իրանց կորուստը, բայց արդյո՞ք սգում են այդ հեռացող երեխաները

իսկ երկրորդ հարցը. հետաքրքիր ա ուսումնասիրել տարբեր կրոններ ու գտնել ընդհանրությունները, ու կտեսնես, որ նրանք բոլորն են նույն ուղղությամբ են տանում: Ուղղակի պետք ա տեսնել էդ ընդհանրությունները: Նույն բուդդայականությունը օրինակ, առաջարկում ա հասնել բացարձակ պայծառության սեփական անձից դուրս գալու, ինչ-որ տեղ այդ սեփական անձը ժխտելու, նրանից հրաժարվելու միջոցով, ու տենց, ըստ բուդդիզմի, միանում ես համընդհանուր Միակին, կորցնում ես քո կարծեցյալ եսը ու գտնում իսկականը /կամ էլ ոչինչ չես գտնում, էդ արդեն նայած թե որ ուղղոությունն ա բուդդականության, բայց դա տվյալ դեպքում  էական չի/ հանմընդհանուր էդ Միակի, Միության մեջ: Բուդդիզմի հետեւորդները էդ ինքնաժխտումըմտահայությամբ պրոցեսի մեջ դնելով, հասնում են նիրվանայի: Քրիստոնեության մեջ ինքնաժխտման նույն ուսմունքն ա, բայց մի փոքր այլ եղանակով. սիրիր ընկերջդ ինչպես սեփական անձդ, այն է՝  երբ ընկերոջդ ու քո անձի մեջ կարողանաս տարբրություն չդնել, կորցնում ես քեզ էդքան տառապանք պատճառող էդ եսասեր անձդ ու հասնում մի վիճակի, որը հենց պայծառացումն ա:

Հուսով եմ հարցերիդ պատասխանեցի հնարավորինս հասկանալի:

----------


## Artgeo

> իսկ ով գիտի քանի քանիսն են իրենց նման մտածողներ եղել, բայց վախեցել են արտահայտվեն կամ գլուխները կերել են տերտերները, կամ քրմերը, աստծո ծառաները այսպես ասած:


Նորից եմ կրկնում, պետք չէ վերագրել մի քանի տերտերի իշխանություն չկորցնելու համար արված արարքները ամբողջ մի կրոնի: Քրիստոնեությունը եղել է ու կա ամենամարդասեր կրոնը: Նույն քո տված հարցերին տարբեր հավատի ու կրոնի մարդիկ տարբեր կարող են պատասխանել: Դու կոնկրետ քրիստոնյաների՞ պատասխաններն ես ուզում, թե՞ ընդհանրապես:
Աստված չի կարող չընդունել լուսավորությունն ու զարգացումը: Մարդ պիտի ձգտի կատարելիության, հասնելով Աստծուն: Դրան հասնել կարելի է Աստծո խոսքն *հասկանալով* հետևելով միայն:

----------

Արծիվ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Zevs666, եթե ուզում ես հավատալ,  կգտնես ինչին հավատաս, եթե ուզում ես չհավատալ, կգտնես ինչի չհավատաս:
Տեսնում ես ինչ ճկուն համակարգ ա:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Նորից եմ կրկնում, պետք չէ վերագրել մի քանի տերտերի իշխանություն չկորցնելու համար արված արարքները ամբողջ մի կրոնի: Քրիստոնեությունը եղել է ու կա ամենամարդասեր կրոնը: Նույն քո տված հարցերին տարբեր հավատի ու կրոնի մարդիկ տարբեր կարող են պատասխանել: Դու կոնկրետ քրիստոնյաների՞ պատասխաններն ես ուզում, թե՞ ընդհանրապես:
> Աստված չի կարող չընդունել լուսավորությունն ու զարգացումը: Մարդ պիտի ձգտի կատարելիության, հասնելով Աստծուն: Դրան հասնել կարելի է Աստծո խոսքն *հասկանալով* հետևելով միայն:


Չէ ես ընդհանրապես կրոնների վատ  ազդեցությունը, նկատի ունեի գիտության վրա, նկատի ունեի որ կրոնների պատճառով միլիոնավոր մարդիկ են մեռել, որ գիտությունը մինիմում մի 400 տարի հետա ընկել հենց քրիստոնեության պատճառով, քանի որ հիմնականում քրիստոնեկան պետություններում ապրող մարդիկ են առաջ մղում գիտությունը:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 



> Առաջին հարցին կարելի ա պատասխանել այսպես.սատանան մի երևույթ ա, որը գոյություն ունի միայն տանջանքի մեջ, հակառակ դեպքում ինքը սատանա չէր լինի, այլ կլիներ հակառակը, ու քանի որ այն ոչ այլ ինչ ա քան տանջանք, ապա իրա մատուցածն էլ միայն տանջանքն ա լինում, այնպես որ ինքը հատուկ չի տանջում մարդկանց, պարզապես դա իրա գոյաձեւն ա, ու իրա ողջ սատանայությունը հենց նրա մեջ ա,  որ սկզբում կակռազ չի տանջում, սկզբում գայթակղում ա այպես կոչված վայելքներով, ու վերջում ա պարզվում, որ հատուցումը տանջանքն ա, ինչին, ի դեպ, սկզբում չենք հավատում, թե չէ,  եթե մանանեխի հատիկի չափ հավատ ունենանք, էդքան ապուշ չենք, որ ընդունեն էդ այսպես կոչված վայելքները: Էդ մեկ:  
> Երրորդ հարցի  պատասխանը առաջինի շարունակությունն ա: Աստծո գթասրտությունն, ասվում է, որ անսպառ է: Այդ դեպքում ինչի՞ են էդ սատանայից խաբվածները ուրեմն գնում դժոխք, չէ՞, բա  ու՞ր ա, կասես, գթասրտությունը: Մարդը, որպես ընտրող տեսակ, անվերջ ճկուն ա ու խորը: Երբ մեկը ընտրում ա սատանային /կամ այն ինչը հակասում ա Աստծուն  /, ապա նրան դրախտը պետք էլ չի իրականում, իրականում նա չի էլ կարողանա հարմարվել էնտեղ, իր ընտևությամբ նա էնպես ա դեֆորմացրել իրան, որ դրախտն  արդեն խորթ ա իրա էությանը, ու ստացվում ա, որ Աստված ամենևին էլ անգութ չի գտնվում իրա  նկատմամբ, չի զրկում:  Բայց միեւնույն ժամանակ ասված է, որ զղջացող մոլորյալը տասնապատիկ ավելի տեղ ունի դրախտում, քան ամբողջ կյանք բարեպաշտ եղողներ. ահա հենց տեղ Աստվածային անսահման գթասրտությունն ա, որ նրան, ով  կուզենա դրախտ, նրան կներվի ու կտրվի: Ինչ վերաբերում ա երեխաներին, որոնք մահանում են, իսկ ի՞նչ ա մահը, մահվան համար սգում են մնացյալները, սգում են իրանց կորուստը, բայց արդյո՞ք սգում են այդ հեռացող երեխաները
> 
> իսկ երկրորդ հարցը. հետաքրքիր ա ուսումնասիրել տարբեր կրոններ ու գտնել ընդհանրությունները, ու կտեսնես, որ նրանք բոլորն են նույն ուղղությամբ են տանում: Ուղղակի պետք ա տեսնել էդ ընդհանրությունները: Նույն բուդդայականությունը օրինակ, առաջարկում ա հասնել բացարձակ պայծառության սեփական անձից դուրս գալու, ինչ-որ տեղ այդ սեփական անձը ժխտելու, նրանից հրաժարվելու միջոցով, ու տենց, ըստ բուդդիզմի, միանում ես համընդհանուր Միակին, կորցնում ես քո կարծեցյալ եսը ու գտնում իսկականը /կամ էլ ոչինչ չես գտնում, էդ արդեն նայած թե որ ուղղոությունն ա բուդդականության, բայց դա տվյալ դեպքում  էական չի/ հանմընդհանուր էդ Միակի, Միության մեջ: Բուդդիզմի հետեւորդները էդ ինքնաժխտումըմտահայությամբ պրոցեսի մեջ դնելով, հասնում են նիրվանայի: Քրիստոնեության մեջ ինքնաժխտման նույն ուսմունքն ա, բայց մի փոքր այլ եղանակով. սիրիր ընկերջդ ինչպես սեփական անձդ, այն է՝  երբ ընկերոջդ ու քո անձի մեջ կարողանաս տարբրություն չդնել, կորցնում ես քեզ էդքան տառապանք պատճառող էդ եսասեր անձդ ու հասնում մի վիճակի, որը հենց պայծառացումն ա:
> 
> Հուսով եմ հարցերիդ պատասխանեցի հնարավորինս հասկանալի:


Գրածիտ մեջ վիճելի հարցեր շատ կան, բայց ամենավիճելին եմ գրում :Smile:  ,<<Բայց միեւնույն ժամանակ ասված է, որ զղջացող մոլորյալը տասնապատիկ ավելի տեղ ունի դրախտում, քան ամբողջ կյանք բարեպաշտ եղողներ>>
Քո ասածից հետևումա որ դրախտում փաստորեն մարդիկ աստիճանաորվում են կան լավ տեղեր ու վատ տեղեր, եթե տասնապատիկ ավելի շատ տեղ ունի, նշանակումա մեկնել կա որ տասնապատիկ ավելի քիչ տեղ ունի, ինչքան գիտեմ նդեղ հավասարությունա լինելու:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց 
Հետո մի բանել ասեմ կներեք եթե ինչ որ մեկին գրածս վիրավորի, բայց ես չեմ կարծում որ այսօր աշխարհում գոնե 1 հօգի մարդ կա որ կատարումա բոլոր պատվիրանները, մեր էս ֆորումի հավատացյալները թող գրեն իրանցից որ մեկնա կատարում բոլոր պատվիրանները?

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ինչ վերաբերում ա երեխաներին, որոնք մահանում են, իսկ ի՞նչ ա մահը, մահվան համար սգում են մնացյալները, սգում են իրանց կորուստը, բայց արդյո՞ք սգում են այդ հեռացող երեխաները


Ստեղ հարցը սգալը չէ, իմ հարցի իմաստ այն էր, որ էտ երեխաները ընտրություն չեն կատարում այսինքն կոպիտ ասած իրանց ծնվելը իմաստ չունի, ինչի համար ծնվել, եթե պիտի 2 ամիս հետո մեռնես:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Գրածիտ մեջ վիճելի հարցեր շատ կան, բայց ամենավիճելին եմ գրում ,<<Բայց միեւնույն ժամանակ ասված է, որ զղջացող մոլորյալը տասնապատիկ ավելի տեղ ունի դրախտում, քան ամբողջ կյանք բարեպաշտ եղողներ>>
> Քո ասածից հետևումա որ դրախտում փաստորեն մարդիկ աստիճանաորվում են կան լավ տեղեր ու վատ տեղեր, եթե տասնապատիկ ավելի շատ տեղ ունի, նշանակումա մեկնել կա որ տասնապատիկ ավելի քիչ տեղ ունի, ինչքան գիտեմ նդեղ հավասարությունա լինելու:


Դե, հավասարության առումով, դժվար թե նման որակավորման հարց առաջանա, քանի որ այդ բառը պետք չի գա դրախտում. նրանք, ովքեր կլինեն այնտեղ, չեն համեմատվի, էդ տեսակի մարդիկ չեն էլի  :Wink:  
Իսկ <տասնապատիկ տեղի>  առումով, ուղղակի պատկերավոր էի արտահայտվել, աստվածաշնչում ուրիշ բառերով ա գրված, ուղղակի չեմ հիշում, բայց միտքն էնա, որ զղջացողը ինչքա~ան ընդունելի ա, քանի որ բարդ ա նրա գործը, բարեպաշտները բարիք այնպես էլ անում են, առանց ջանքի, իսկ անբարոյի վերադարձը գերմարդկային  հասկացողություն ու կամք ա պահանջում, դրա համար բարձր ա վարձատրությունը
/մենակ խնդրում եմ չասես ինչի կա ցա՞ծր վարձատրություն/

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց 



> Ստեղ հարցը սգալը չէ, իմ հարցի իմաստ այն էր, որ էտ երեխաները ընտրություն չեն կատարում այսինքն կոպիտ ասած իրանց ծնվելը իմաստ չունի, ինչի համար ծնվել, եթե պիտի 2 ամիս հետո մեռնես:




Չգիտեմ, միգուցե նրա ՞ համար, որ մեծը, ում ծնվելը փաստորեն իմաստ ուներ, տեսնի այն, ինչը մինչ այդ չէր տեսնում:

----------


## Մելիք

> Չէ ես ընդհանրապես կրոնների վատ  ազդեցությունը, նկատի ունեի գիտության վրա, նկատի ունեի որ կրոնների պատճառով միլիոնավոր մարդիկ են մեռել


Իսկ քանի՞ միլիոն մարդ է մահացել կրոնի հետ կապ չունեցող պատճառներով: Մարդկանց մահվան ու դժբախտությունների պատճառը ոչ կրոնն է, ոչ էլ մեկ այլ բան, հենց մարդիկ են դրանցում մեղավոր: Լույսն ընկալելու անընդունակ մարդը նույնիսկ ամենալուսավոր գաղափարը կարող է վերածել մահվան գործիքի:



> գիտությունը մինիմում մի 400 տարի հետա ընկել հենց քրիստոնեության պատճառով, քանի որ հիմնականում քրիստոնեկան պետություններում ապրող մարդիկ են առաջ մղում գիտությունը:


Չե՞ս զգում, որ գրառումդ ինքն իրեն հակասում է, Էդ ոնց ա պատահում, որ քրիստոնեությունը խանգարում ա գիտությանը, բայց գիտությունը *քրիստոնեկան պետություններում ապրող մարդիկ են առաջ մղում
*




> <<Բայց միեւնույն ժամանակ ասված է, որ զղջացող մոլորյալը տասնապատիկ ավելի տեղ ունի դրախտում, քան ամբողջ կյանք բարեպաշտ եղողներ>>
> Քո ասածից հետևումա որ դրախտում փաստորեն մարդիկ աստիճանաորվում են կան լավ տեղեր ու վատ տեղեր, եթե տասնապատիկ ավելի շատ տեղ ունի, նշանակումա մեկնել կա որ տասնապատիկ ավելի քիչ տեղ ունի, ինչքան գիտեմ նդեղ հավասարությունա լինելու:


Սխալ հետևություն ես արել, քանի որ որքան հասկացա կոնտեքտից տեղյակ չես: Կարդա՛ "Անառակ որդու վերադարձը" առակը:



> Հետո մի բանել ասեմ կներեք եթե ինչ որ մեկին գրածս վիրավորի, բայց ես չեմ կարծում որ այսօր աշխարհում գոնե 1 հօգի մարդ կա որ կատարումա բոլոր պատվիրանները, մեր էս ֆորումի հավատացյալները թող գրեն իրանցից որ մեկնա կատարում բոլոր պատվիրանները?


Պատվիրանները ինքնանպատակ չեն, դրանք տրված են մարդուն ավելի մաքուր դարձնելու համար: Նախ՝ չի բացառվում այդպիսի մարդու գոյությունը, և երկրորդ՝ այդ պատվիրանները պահելու հենց թեկուզ ձգտումը ծառայում է նույն նպատակին, ինչին կոչված են պատվիրանները:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 



> Ստեղ հարցը սգալը չէ, իմ հարցի իմաստ այն էր, որ էտ երեխաները ընտրություն չեն կատարում այսինքն կոպիտ ասած իրանց ծնվելը իմաստ չունի, ինչի համար ծնվել, եթե պիտի 2 ամիս հետո մեռնես:


Իմ համոզմամբ աշխարհում իմաստ չունեցող որևէ բան չի կատարվում, եթե որևէ բանի իմաստը դու չգիտես, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա իմաստ չունի: Նույնը և կարող եմ ասել պատճառի մասին:

----------

Արծիվ (08.11.2009), ՆանՍ (21.07.2011)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իսկ քանի՞ միլիոն մարդ է մահացել կրոնի հետ կապ չունեցող պատճառներով: Մարդկանց մահվան ու դժբախտությունների պատճառը ոչ կրոնն է, ոչ էլ մեկ այլ բան, հենց մարդիկ են դրանցում մեղավոր: Լույսն ընկալելու անընդունակ մարդը նույնիսկ ամենալուսավոր գաղափարը կարող է վերածել մահվան գործիքի:
> Չե՞ս զգում, որ գրառումդ ինքն իրեն հակասում է, Էդ ոնց ա պատահում, որ քրիստոնեությունը խանգարում ա գիտությանը, բայց գիտությունը *քրիստոնեկան պետություններում ապրող մարդիկ են առաջ մղում
> *
> 
> 
> Սխալ հետևություն ես արել, քանի որ որքան հասկացա կոնտեքտից տեղյակ չես: Կարդա՛ "Անառակ որդու վերադարձը" առակը:
> 
> Պատվիրանները ինքնանպատակ չեն, դրանք տրված են մարդուն ավելի մաքուր դարձնելու համար: Նախ՝ չի բացառվում այդպիսի մարդու գոյությունը, և երկրորդ՝ այդ պատվիրանները պահելու հենց թեկուզ ձգտումը ծառայում է նույն նպատակին, ինչին կոչված են պատվիրանները:
> 
> ...


Համաձայն եմ որ մարդիկել են մեղավոր,մարդիկ են չէ ինչ որ կրոնի հավատում, պարզա որ մարդիկ են մեղավոր ,ես ասում եմ որ իրանց էտ մեղավորությունը առաջանումա կրոնից նաև ու տեղ ապացուցելու բան կարծում եմ չկա նայեք լուրերը էտա, առաջ եղել են խաչակրաց արշավանքները, հիմա սյունի շիա մահմեդականներն են իրար սպանում, կոնկրետ էտ դեպքում ինչ ինչ մարդիկ կրոնն օգտագործում են իրենց նպատակներին հասնելու համար, բայց եթե մարդիկ տենց չհավատային օգտագործելու բան էլ չէր լինի:
Գիտությանն հակասելու մասով էլ կարծում եմ վիճելու շատ բաներ չկան, կարելիա հիշել միջնադարը ինկվիզիցիան ու ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի, ինչ վերաբերվումա գիտությունն առաջ մղելուն էտ ինձ թվումա գենետիկայա, չեմ կարծում որ եթե Էյնշտեյնը կամ Նյուտոնը մահմեդականներ լինեին, կամ աթեիստներ հավանականությունների տեսությունը կամ ձգողականության օրենքները չէին ստեղծվի:

----------


## Մելիք

> ինչ ինչ մարդիկ կրոնն օգտագործում են իրենց նպատակներին հասնելու համար, բայց եթե մարդիկ տենց չհավատային օգտագործելու բան էլ չէր լինի:


Եթե մարդիկ տենց չհավատային ինչ-ինչ մարդիկ օգտագործելու ուրիշ բան կգտնեին: Համոզված եղիր: Դեռ հակառակը, գրեթե բոլոր կրոնները իրենց Մաքուր վիճակով հանդուրժողություն են քարոզում, դրանով դժվարացնելով էդ ինչ-ինչ մարդկանց գործը:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եթե մարդիկ տենց չհավատային ինչ-ինչ մարդիկ օգտագործելու ուրիշ բան կգտնեին: Համոզված եղիր: Դեռ հակառակը, գրեթե բոլոր կրոնները իրենց Մաքուր վիճակով հանդուրժողություն են քարոզում, դրանով դժվարացնելով էդ ինչ-ինչ մարդկանց գործը:


Քարոզելը քարոզում են բայց իրական կյանքում արի ու տես որ լավել օգտագործվում է կրոնը, ու միշտել օգտագործվել է, միջնադարի ինդուլգեցիան քեզ օրինակ , մարդ ես սպանում գնում ես համապատասխան ինդուլգեցիա, ու աստված քեզ ներումա, սարսափելին էնա որ շատ շատերը ճնշող մեծամասնությունը հավատացելա :Sad:  , հիմա էլ տեսնում ես էլի Իրաքում ինչա կատարվում, էլի մեծ հաջողությամբ կրոնն օգտագործվում է:

----------


## Armen2222

Մոտս մի հարց է առաջանում: Մարդուն աստված է ստեղծել և եթե մարդ ինչ որ սխալ է անում, ապա ստացվում է որ դա աստծո մեղքն է և մեղավորը նա է, որ մարդուն սխալ է ստեղծել: Դա նման է սրան. ծրագրավորողը ծրագիր է գրում, հետո ստուգում է, ու պարզվում է որ ծրագիրը թերություններ ունի ու իրա ծրագրինա մեղադրում որ սխալա աշխատում:  :LOL:   :LOL:  Նույն բանը գրված է աստվածաշնչում` "Աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն: Նրան փորձեց: Մարդը սխալ գործեց, այն էլ ինչպիսի սխալ` տրվեց իր հետաքրքրասիրությանը, որը ի դեպ աստված էր մարդու հատկությունների մեջ տեղադրել: Տեսնելով որ մարդ այն չէ, ինչ ինքը պլանավորել էր ստեղծել որոշում է տանջանքների եվ փորձությունների ենթարկել մարդուն որպիսի մաքրի մարդուն իր մեղքերից: Եվ այդ մաքրման գործնթացը չափազանց ''արդար'' է. պետք է պատասխան տային ոչ միայն Ադամն ու Եվան, որ կծել են խնձորը :LOL:   :LOL:   այլ նաև նրանց երեխաները, որոնք, ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարում հասկանամ, ինչ մեղք ունեն, որ իրենց ծնողները չեն լսել աստծուն:

----------


## Երվանդ

Աբրահամը կամ որ որդուն տանումա զոհաբերելու աստծո պահանջով, որպես ապացույց աստծո հանդեպ ունեցած սիրո, էտ ընդհանրապես աբսուրդա չեմ հասկանում աստծու գլխով ոնց կարար նման միտք անցներ

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 
Լավա գոնէ չի զոհաբերում թե չէ աստվածաշունչը կնմանվեր սարսափ գրքի :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մոտս մի հարց է առաջանում: Մարդուն աստված է ստեղծել և եթե մարդ ինչ որ սխալ է անում, ապա ստացվում է որ դա աստծո մեղքն է և մեղավորը նա է, որ մարդուն սխալ է ստեղծել: Դա նման է սրան. ծրագրավորողը ծրագիր է գրում, հետո ստուգում է, ու պարզվում է որ ծրագիրը թերություններ ունի ու իրա ծրագրինա մեղադրում որ սխալա աշխատում:   Նույն բանը գրված է աստվածաշնչում` "Աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն: Նրան փորձեց: Մարդը սխալ գործեց, այն էլ ինչպիսի սխալ` տրվեց իր հետաքրքրասիրությանը, որը ի դեպ աստված էր մարդու հատկությունների մեջ տեղադրել: Տեսնելով որ մարդ այն չէ, ինչ ինքը պլանավորել էր ստեղծել որոշում է տանջանքների եվ փորձությունների ենթարկել մարդուն որպիսի մաքրի մարդուն իր մեղքերից: Եվ այդ մաքրման գործնթացը չափազանց ''արդար'' է. պետք է պատասխան տային ոչ միայն Ադամն ու Եվան, որ կծել են խնձորը   այլ նաև նրանց երեխաները, որոնք, ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարում հասկանամ, ինչ մեղք ունեն, որ իրենց ծնողները չեն լսել աստծուն:


Ծրագիրը չունի ինտելեկտ ու մտածելակերպ: Համեմատությունդ սխալ է: Մարդը վերջ ի վերջո մտածող է: Նա ինքն է ընտրում իր ճանապարհը: Մեղադրել Աստծուն կամ մեկ ուրիշին սեփական թերությունների ու սխալների համար թուլություն է ու անհեթեթ: Ուժեղ մարդը պիտի ձգտի մաքրության ու կատարելիության: Ցածր ու կեղտոտ լինելը հեշտ է: Մաքրվելն ու կատարելագործվելն է դժվար: Հենց դրանում է կայանում կյանքի իմաստը: Զորեղ է նա, ով կարողանում է դիմակայել կյանքի բոլոր գայթակղություններին։

----------

Արծիվ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ծրագիրը չունի ինտելեկտ ու մտածելակերպ: Համեմատությունդ սխալ է: Մարդը վերջ ի վերջո մտածող է: Նա ինքն է ընտրում իր ճանապարհը: Մեղադրել Աստծուն կամ մեկ ուրիշին սեփական թերությունների ու սխալների համար թուլություն է ու անհեթեթ: Ուժեղ մարդը պիտի ձգտի մաքրության ու կատարելիության: Ցածր ու կեղտոտ լինելը հեշտ է: Մաքրվելն ու կատարելագործվելն է դժվար: Հենց դրանում է կայանում կյանքի իմաստը: Զորեղ է նա, ով կարողանում է դիմակայել կյանքի բոլոր գայթակղություններին։


Ինչքան ես հասկացա նկատի ուներ մենք խի պիտի պատասխան տանք Ադամի ու Եվայի գործած մեղքի համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մոտս մի հարց է առաջանում: Մարդուն աստված է ստեղծել և եթե մարդ ինչ որ սխալ է անում, ապա ստացվում է որ դա աստծո մեղքն է և մեղավորը նա է, որ մարդուն սխալ է ստեղծել: Դա նման է սրան. ծրագրավորողը ծրագիր է գրում, հետո ստուգում է, ու պարզվում է որ ծրագիրը թերություններ ունի ու իրա ծրագրինա մեղադրում որ սխալա աշխատում:


Մարդուն ստեղծել է կատարյալ Աստված ու ստեղծել է ազատ: Մարդն ազատ է իր բոլոր ընտրություններում, այդ թվում՝ կարող է Աստծուն մերժել: Բայց Աստծուն մերժելով, Աստծո հետ չքայլելով մարդն ԻՆՔՆ է մեղք գործու, Աստված ոչ մի կապ չունի: Երբ մարդ Աստծո ներկայության մեջ է, նա կատարյալ է, բացառված է, որ մեղք գործի:



> Նույն բանը գրված է աստվածաշնչում` "Աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն: Նրան փորձեց: Մարդը սխալ գործեց, այն էլ ինչպիսի սխալ` տրվեց իր հետաքրքրասիրությանը, որը ի դեպ աստված էր մարդու հատկությունների մեջ տեղադրել: Տեսնելով որ մարդ այն չէ, ինչ ինքը պլանավորել էր ստեղծել որոշում է տանջանքների եվ փորձությունների ենթարկել մարդուն որպիսի մաքրի մարդուն իր մեղքերից: Եվ այդ մաքրման գործնթացը չափազանց ''արդար'' է. պետք է պատասխան տային ոչ միայն Ադամն ու Եվան, որ կծել են խնձորը   այլ նաև նրանց երեխաները, որոնք, ոչ մի ձև չեմ կարում հասկանամ, ինչ մեղք ունեն, որ իրենց ծնողները չեն լսել աստծուն:


Կխնդրեի Աստվածաշնչի բառերը չխեղաթյուրես  :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (08.11.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Միհատել թույն հարց, ստեղ հավատացյալները հաստատ կկրվեն :LOL:  
Ըստ աստվածաշնչի Ադամն ու Եվան ունեցել են 2 տղա, Աբելն ու Կայենը, էտ դեպքում մնացած մարդկությունը ոնց առաջացավ????? :LOL:  միակ իգական սեռը Եվանա փաստորեն :Smile:

----------


## Armen2222

> Ծրագիրը չունի ինտելեկտ ու մտածելակերպ: Համեմատությունդ սխալ է: Մարդը վերջ ի վերջո մտածող է: Նա ինքն է ընտրում իր ճանապարհը: Մեղադրել Աստծուն կամ մեկ ուրիշին սեփական թերությունների ու սխալների համար թուլություն է ու անհեթեթ: Ուժեղ մարդը պիտի ձգտի մաքրության ու կատարելիության: Ցածր ու կեղտոտ լինելը հեշտ է: Մաքրվելն ու կատարելագործվելն է դժվար: Հենց դրանում է կայանում կյանքի իմաստը: Զորեղ է նա, ով կարողանում է դիմակայել կյանքի բոլոր գայթակղություններին։


Նախ սկսեմ նրանից, որ ես աստծուն չեմ հավատում, հետեվաբար չեմ կարող մեղադրել նրան: Եվ բացի դրանից ստեղ հարցը մեղադրելու կամ չմեղադրելու մեջ չի, այլ նրա մեջա, որ աստվածա մարդուն սխալա ստեղծել ու եթե իրոք ետքան հզոր աստվածա, թող Ադամի ու Եվայի մտածելակերպը փոխեր, ոչ թե իր ստեղծածին տանջանքի ենթարկեր, իբր թե մեղքերից մաքրելու համար : Կամ ասվումա չե որ աստված կատարյալա եդ դեպքում խի սխալվեց մարդուն ստեղծելուց: Ընդհանուր առմամբ ասածս ենա, որ աստվածա մարդուն ընենցա ստեղծել որ երբ որ ընտրության ժամանակը եկավ մարդը ընտրեց աստծոն չլսելու ճանապարհը:

----------


## Guest

> Քարոզելը քարոզում են բայց իրական կյանքում արի ու տես որ լավել օգտագործվում է կրոնը, ու միշտել օգտագործվել է, միջնադարի ինդուլգեցիան քեզ օրինակ , մարդ ես սպանում գնում ես համապատասխան ինդուլգեցիա, ու աստված քեզ ներումա, սարսափելին էնա որ շատ շատերը ճնշող մեծամասնությունը հավատացելա , հիմա էլ տեսնում ես էլի Իրաքում ինչա կատարվում, էլի մեծ հաջողությամբ կրոնն օգտագործվում է:


Իսկ դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես այս աշխարհը առանջ կրոնի: Ես օրինակ ոչ: Հաստատ բան եմ ասում, ավելի կործանիչ կլինեին մարդկանց գործողությունները, եթե չլիներ կրոնը:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 



> Միհատել թույն հարց, ստեղ հավատացյալները հաստատ կկրվեն 
> Ըստ աստվածաշնչի Ադամն ու Եվան ունեցել են 2 տղա, Աբելն ու Կայենը, էտ դեպքում մնացած մարդկությունը ոնց առաջացավ????? միակ իգական սեռը Եվանա փաստորեն


ԷԷԷԷԷԷԷ, ոնց որ չգիտես, որ հետո ելի ահագին երեխեք են ունեցել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըստ աստվածաշնչի Ադամն ու Եվան ունեցել են 2 տղա, Աբելն ու Կայենը, էտ դեպքում մնացած մարդկությունը ոնց առաջացավ?????


Այ էստեղ ես քեզ վրա մի լավ կծիծաղեմ  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Կխնդրեի ժողովրդի շրջանում ստանդարտ դարձած հարցերը տալուց առաջ ճշտել, թե իրականում ինչն է «ըստ Աստվածաշնչի»:
Ահա թե ինչ է գրված Աստվածաշնչում. _«Ադամը երկու հարիւր երեսուն տարեկանին իր նման ու իր կերպարանքով որդի ծնեց եւ անունը դրեց Սէթ։ Սէթին ծնելուց յետոյ Ադամն ապրեց եւս եօթը հարիւր տարի եւ ծնեց ուստրեր ու դուստրեր»։_
Ծննդոց 5:3-4

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ճիշտն ասած, այնքան էլ պարզ չի՝ այս հարցերը դու ուղղել ես ընդհանրապես հավատացյալների՞ն, թե՞ հենց քրիստոնյաներին։  :Think:  
Ինչևէ, քանի որ ես ինձ որևէ կրոնի հետևորդ չեմ համարում, բայց հավատացյալ համարում եմ, ապա երևի ինձ իրավունք վերապահեմ պատասխանելու հարցերիդ.



> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:


Ես դրան այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում, քանի որ և դրախտի, և դժոխքի մասին աստվածաշնչյան պատկերացումները չափազանց վերացական են, աղոտ ու անիրական։ Դժոխքի ու դրախտի գաղափարն ինձ համար զուտ սիմվոլիկ նշանակություն ունի, և այն բառացիորեն հասկանալը սխալ եմ համարում։ Ակումբի հին անդամներն արդեն շատ լավ գիտեն իմ տեսակետն այս հարցի վերաբերյալ։ Նաև գիտեմ, որ շատերի նյարդերի վրա ազդելու են ասածներս, բայց, միևնույն է, էլի կասեմ. ըստ իմ կրոնական հայացքների՝ մարդը մահանալուց հետո որոշ ժամանակ անց կրկին ծնվում է այլ մարմնի մեջ, այսինքն՝ վերամարմնավորվում է։ Սրա մասին ես ժամանակին թեմա եմ բացել, այնտեղ ասածներս չկրկնելու համար ուղղակի առաջարկում եմ կարդալ «Մահ... իսկ հետո՞» թեման։  :Wink:  



> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?


Դե, քանի որ ես արդեն ասացի, որ ինձ համար այնքան էլ ընդունելի չէ «դրախտ-դժոխք» բաժանումը, ապա այս հարցին միանշանակ պատասխան տալ չեմ կարող։ Բայց եթե համարենք, որ դրախտ կա, ապա, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, դրախտ կգնան ոչ թե հենց քրիստոնյաները, նույնիսկ ոչ թե հավատացյալները, այլ բոլոր այն մարդիկ, թեկուզև աթեիստ, որոնք բարոյական (բառիս ամենալայն իմաստով) կյանք են վարել։ Կարելի է այսպես ասել. այն մարդիկ, որոնք ձգտել են ապրել՝ չխախտելով տասը պատվիրանները, այսինքն՝ չսպանել, չխաբել, չգողանալ, չշնանալ և այլն, թեկուզև առանց իմանալու, որ ինչ-որ կրոնական գրքում գրված է, որ այդպես է պետք ապրել։ Իմ կարծիքով, կրոնը կապ չունի դրա հետ, կրոնը օգնում է մարդուն ճիշտ ապրել, ցույց է տալիս ճիշտ ճանապարհը, բայց չի բացառվում, որ մարդն այդ ճանապարհը տեսնի նաև առանց կրոնի օգնության։ Այնուամենայնիվ, դա բավական դժվար է, և այդպիսի մարդիկ, կարծում եմ, շատ չեն։ 



> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել։


Այո, մեզ իսկզբանե տրված է այդ ընտրությունը, և ամեն մարդ ինքն է ընտրում իր ճանապարհը։ Մարդուն ազատ կամք է տրված, իսկ թե նա ինչպես կօգտագործի այն՝ արդեն կախված է տվյալ մարդուց։ 



> ...եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել?


Այս հարցին նույնպես կարելի է պատասխանել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարի օգնությամբ։ Եթե հետաքրքիր է, կարդա այս էջը, որտեղ ես հենց այդ հարցին պատասխանել եմ։  :Wink:

----------


## Armen2222

> Միհատել թույն հարց, ստեղ հավատացյալները հաստատ կկրվեն 
> Ըստ աստվածաշնչի Ադամն ու Եվան ունեցել են 2 տղա, Աբելն ու Կայենը, էտ դեպքում մնացած մարդկությունը ոնց առաջացավ????? միակ իգական սեռը Եվանա փաստորեն


Աստվածաշունչը ասումա, որ Աբելն ու Կայենը Ադամի ու Եվայի զավակներն էին, եվ չի շեշտում որ նրանք միակն էին:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

Սարսափելին ենա ,որ սկզբում Ադամի ու Եվայի զավակները սերունդ տալու համար իրար հետ են քնել (այլասերություն ) 
հետո Աբելի ճակատին կնիք դրեց, որ բոլորը ճանաչեն ու չսպանեն նրան,
դե կներեք բոլորը նրա քույր եղբայրներն էին ետ ով չէր ճանաչում նրան ,որ սպաներ առանձ կնիքը տեսնելու:
Ադամին աստված ասումա կենդանիներին անուններ դիր իսկ ով կարա ասի ետ սաղ լեզուներով տարբեր անուն ունեցող կենդանիներին Ադամը ոնցա կոչել?
Կամ օձ-ի համար էլ ասեմ ինչ մեղավոր էր եդ կենդանին, որ սատանան նրա կերպարանքով հայտնվեց Եվաին ու աստված անիծեց օձին 
շատ սխալա :Angry2:   եթե սատանայի ֆայմը հասներ աղունիկի կերպարով գար աստված սրան էլ էր անիծելու  :Think:  
մազալու բաներ են գրված աստվածաշնչում 

կամ բոլորին հայտնի Իսահակյանի Լիլիթը, դա հրեական առասպելա ու մինչև հիմա ել կա:
Բա ետ ոնց եղավ, որ Լիլիթի պահը չմտավ աստվածաշունչ ու էլի շատ բաներ:
Ով ուզումա իրա համար կնստեմ կգրեմ աստվածաշնչի կուրիոզները ահագին հետաքրքիրա:

Լեո Տաքսիլը զարմանում էր (ես էլ նրա հետ), որ մարդ եսքանը իմանալով դեռ հավատումա 

մազալու բաներ են կատարվում շատ մազալու :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Վայթե կապիկ մապիկների հետելա դվիժենի արել Ադամը :LOL:   :LOL:  , համել տենց բացատրվումա տարբեր ռասաների մարդկանց առաջացման գաղտնիքը :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Այ էստեղ ես քեզ վրա մի լավ կծիծաղեմ  
> Կխնդրեի ժողովրդի շրջանում ստանդարտ դարձած հարցերը տալուց առաջ ճշտել, թե իրականում ինչն է «ըստ Աստվածաշնչի»:
> Ահա թե ինչ է գրված Աստվածաշնչում. _«Ադամը երկու հարիւր երեսուն տարեկանին իր նման ու իր կերպարանքով որդի ծնեց եւ անունը դրեց Սէթ։ Սէթին ծնելուց յետոյ Ադամն ապրեց եւս եօթը հարիւր տարի եւ ծնեց ուստրեր ու դուստրեր»։_
> Ծննդոց 5:3-4


Դե ես էտ հիմնականում կատակախառն էի գրել :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց 



> Այ էստեղ ես քեզ վրա մի լավ կծիծաղեմ  
> [/I]
> Ծննդոց 5:3-4


Գրելուց մի քիչ զգուշ եղիր, դու իմ ասածի վրա կարողա ծիծաղես, իսկ երբ ասում ես քո վրա  ծիծաղում եմ էտ արդեն ուրիշ բանա:

----------


## Arisol

Ճիշտն ասած ինձ էլ ա միշտ հուզել էն հարցը, թե ո՞նց են մարդիկ Ադամից և Եվայից ստեղծվել, այսինքն ո՞նց ա տենց եղել, առաջինն էն, որ այլասեռություն ա, երկրորդն ել՝ ախր սովորաբար դեգեներատներ են ծնվում քրոջ ու եղբոր կամ մոտ հարազատների երեխաները :Think:  … Փաստորեն, եթե հավատամ, որ մենք Ադամից և Եվայից ենք, ապա մենք դեգեներատներ ենք, ուրեմն պատկերացրեք, թե որքա՜ն իդեալական են եղել Ադամն ու Եվան :LOL:  :

----------


## Երվանդ

> Փաստորեն, եթե հավատամ, որ մենք Ադամից և Եվայից ենք, ապա մենք դեգեներատներ ենք, ուրեմն պատկերացրեք, թե որքա՜ն իդեալական են եղել Ադամն ու Եվան :


Հա միակ հույսը կապիկներն են :LOL:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

Չէ սրան լուրջ պետքա վերաբերվել.
վերջապես մեր նախնիների հարցնա լուծվում ստեղ կապիկ են եղել թե մարդ ետ հետօ ենք իմանալու, բայց փաստը մնումա  փաստ, որ երբ մարդ դադարումա հավատալ աստծուն, սկսումա հավատալ մնացած ամեն ինչին  :LOL:

----------


## Quadro

Ժողովուրդ  ով  կարա  ապացուցի  ասծու  գոյությունը
Ես սաղ  գիտակցական կյանքս որոնել եմ այդ մարդուն (անց)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած ինձ էլ ա միշտ հուզել էն հարցը, թե ո՞նց են մարդիկ Ադամից և Եվայից ստեղծվել, այսինքն ո՞նց ա տենց եղել, առաջինն էն, որ այլասեռություն ա, երկրորդն ել՝ ախր սովորաբար դեգեներատներ են ծնվում քրոջ ու եղբոր կամ մոտ հարազատների երեխաները


Նա՛ր ջան, էն ժամանակ մարդու գեները կատարյալ են եղել, հետևաբար քույր ու եղբոր ամուսնությունից դեգեներատներ չեն ծնվել: Մեղքի շատացման հետ մեկտեղ մեծացել է մուտացիաների թիվը: Ու կամաց-կամաց անհրաժեշտություն է ստեղծվել, որ քույր-եղբայր ամուսնություն չլինի: Հիմա նույնիսկ բանը հասել է նրան, որ որոշ ազգերի խորհուրդ են տալիս այլազգիների հետ ամուսնանալ:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 



> Ժողովուրդ ով կարա ապացուցի ասծու գոյությունը
> Ես սաղ գիտակցական կյանքս որոնել եմ այդ մարդուն (անց)


Աստծո մեծությունը հենց նրանում է, որ անապացուցելի է: Նա չի իջնում մարդկանց գիտակցական, տրամաբանական մակարդակին, այլ ուզում է, որ մարդը բարձրանա:
Իսկ որոնումներդ շարունակիր: Եթե իսկապես որոնում ես, անպայման մի օր կգտնես  :Wink:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Նա՛ր ջան, էն ժամանակ մարդու գեները կատարյալ են եղել, հետևաբար քույր ու եղբոր ամուսնությունից դեգեներատներ չեն ծնվել: Մեղքի շատացման հետ մեկտեղ մեծացել է մուտացիաների թիվը: Ու կամաց-կամաց անհրաժեշտություն է ստեղծվել, որ քույր-եղբայր ամուսնություն չլինի: Հիմա նույնիսկ բանը հասել է նրան, որ որոշ ազգերի խորհուրդ են տալիս այլազգիների հետ ամուսնանալ:


ես հասկացա, որ ստեղ հարցը այլասերությունը չի ու մարդ երբ հարազատի հետ կենակցումա դա մեղք չի ?

կամ ինչ մեղքա գործել շունը աստծու հանդեպ, որ ամեն այլանդակ բան շնացում ենք անվանում 

ահավորա ու շատ մազալու :LOL:

----------


## Quadro

> Աստծո մեծությունը հենց նրանում է, որ անապացուցելի է: Նա չի իջնում մարդկանց գիտակցական, տրամաբանական մակարդակին, այլ ուզում է, որ մարդը բարձրանա:
> Իսկ որոնումներդ շարունակիր: Եթե իսկապես որոնում ես, անպայման մի օր կգտնես


 Իսկ ինչ ա աստված թողել որպես հենման կետ , որ ես դրա վրայով բարձրանամ ?

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Ժողովուրդ  ով  կարա  ապացուցի  ասծու  գոյությունը
> Ես սաղ  գիտակցական կյանքս որոնել եմ այդ մարդուն (անց)


 :Angel:  *աստծուն պետք չի մարդկանց մեջ որոնել* :
Աղոթքը միակ ձևնա.
աղոթի եթե պատասխանեց կնշանակի կա եթե չպատասխանեց էլի աղոթի :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ինչ ա աստված թողել որպես հենման կետ , որ ես դրա վրայով բարձրանամ ?


Հիսուսին. միակ ճանապարհն է դեպի Աստված

----------


## Երվանդ

> *աստծուն պետք չի մարդկանց մեջ որոնել* :
> Աղոթքը միակ ձևնա.
> աղոթի եթե պատասխանեց կնշանակի կա եթե չպատասխանեց էլի աղոթի


Եթե էլի չպատասխանեց ուրեմն անհասանելիա մի տարուց կրկին փորձի :Smile:

----------


## Quadro

> *աստծուն պետք չի մարդկանց մեջ որոնել* :
> Աղոթքը միակ ձևնա.
> աղոթի եթե պատասխանեց կնշանակի կա եթե չպատասխանեց էլի աղոթի



Ավելի լավ ա ես իմ կյանքը ապրեմ առանց աստծու , իմ սխալների մեջ էլ կմեղադրեմ ինձ . Իսկ եթե ինքը կա ապա ես ձեռնոց եմ նետում իրեն, թող ի լուր աշխարին ապացուցի իրա հզորությունը ջախջախելով ինձ:

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Ես չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչ վատ բան կա Աստծուն հավատալու, ու հավատացյալ ըլնելու մեջ: Ради бога ժողովուրդ ջան հավատացեք наздаровие: Ի՞նչ ա անպայման ա գողանաս, խաբես, քցես, որ ասեն կարգին տղայա: Ես կարգին տղեք եմ ճանաչում, որ հավատացյալ են ու հըլը թող մեկը սխալ կարծիք արտահայտվի իրանց մասին, հաստատ չի կարա տեր ըլնի:  Ու վապշե էտ ինչ գաղափար ա <վաայ արա էսի հավատացյալ ա>, տո լավ ա անում հավատւմ ա, ու՞մ ա խանգարում: Լավ չի, որ չի գողանում, չի խաբում, չի խմում, չի ծխում, չի ուռում, չի ծակվում... Ամեն մարդ իրա գլխի տերն ա, ու պտի անի են ինչ ինքը ուզում ա: Ու վապշե, որ կարդաք Աստվածաշունչը կտենաք, որ հաստատ լավից բացի վատ բան չի ասվում էտ գրքի մեջ: Ու ամեն մարդ, հեչ որ չէ ուղղակի, էտ գրքվ ապրի, հաստատ իրա ապրած կյանքից չի փոշմանի:

Իսկ ինչ մնում ա են Եհովաի վկաներ մկաներ, չծառայել բան.. դրանք սաղ ապուշություն են...

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ավելի լավ ա ես իմ կյանքը ապրեմ առանց աստծու , իմ սխալների մեջ էլ կմեղադրեմ ինձ . Իսկ եթե ինքը կա ապա ես ձեռնոց եմ նետում իրեն, թող ի լուր աշխարին ապացուցի իրա հզորությունը ջախջախելով ինձ:


Էսօր գիշեր սպասի :Smile:

----------


## Quadro

> Ավելի լավ ա ես իմ կյանքը ապրեմ առանց աստծու , իմ սխալների մեջ էլ կմեղադրեմ ինձ . Իսկ եթե ինքը կա ապա ես ձեռնոց եմ նետում իրեն, թող ի լուր աշխարին ապացուցի իրա հզորությունը ջախջախելով ինձ:


Եթե վաղը չգրեմ ուրեմն ինքը ինձ հաղթել ա :Smile:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Աստծո մեծությունը հենց նրանում է, որ անապացուցելի է: Նա չի իջնում մարդկանց գիտակցական, տրամաբանական մակարդակին, այլ ուզում է, որ մարդը բարձրանա:
> Իսկ որոնումներդ շարունակիր: Եթե իսկապես որոնում ես, անպայման մի օր կգտնես 
> :


Իսկ Ադամի ժամանակ իջնում էր չէ?
հասկանում ենք հետո խռովվեց մարդուց ու էլ չի իջնում 
խռովվեց իրա ստեղծածից, հետո որոշեց պատժել սոդոմ-գոմոր արեց հետո տեսավ ես մարդիկ շատ նագլի են մի հատ ել ջրհեղեղ արեց ու հասկացավ ինչ-որ չի ստացվում իրա մոտ մարդու հախից գալ ասավ տո ձեր հերն էլ անիծաց ով ինձ կլսի նրան էլ կտանեմ կողքս կնստի ու փող կստանա 

իսկ որտեղից են հայտնվում եդ մարդիք,եթե աստված սաղ նախատեսելա ուրեմը թող ծնվեն մենակ սրբեր 

իսկ ինչ մեղք ուներ հուդան, գրված էր պետքա դավաճանի ու դավաճանեց ախր սկի մեղք չուներ ետ մարդը  :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչ վատ բան կա Աստծուն հավատալու, ու հավատացյալ ըլնելու մեջ: Ради бога ժողովուրդ ջան հավատացեք наздаровие: Ի՞նչ ա անպայման ա գողանաս, խաբես, քցես, որ ասեն կարգին տղայա: Ես կարգին տղեք եմ ճանաչում, որ հավատացյալ են ու հըլը թող մեկը սխալ կարծիք արտահայտվի իրանց մասին, հաստատ չի կարա տեր ըլնի:  Ու վապշե էտ ինչ գաղափար ա <վաայ արա էսի հավատացյալ ա>, տո լավ ա անում հավատւմ ա, ու՞մ ա խանգարում: Լավ չի, որ չի գողանում, չի խաբում, չի խմում, չի ծխում, չի ուռում, չի ծակվում... Ամեն մարդ իրա գլխի տերն ա, ու պտի անի են ինչ ինքը ուզում ա: Ու վապշե, որ կարդաք Աստվածաշունչը կտենաք, որ հաստատ լավից բացի վատ բան չի ասվում էտ գրքի մեջ: Ու ամեն մարդ, հեչ որ չէ ուղղակի, էտ գրքվ ապրի, հաստատ իրա ապրած կյանքից չի փոշմանի:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ մնում ա են Եհովաի վկաներ մկաներ, չծառայել բան.. դրանք սաղ ապուշություն են...


է հա թող հավատան ովա արգելել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա խմել ծխելուն ես ետ 2-նել անում եմ գումարած մի 2 բանել քո ցուցակից ու հեչել դժգոհ չեմ իմ կյանքից

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ավելի լավ ա ես իմ կյանքը ապրեմ առանց աստծու , իմ սխալների մեջ էլ կմեղադրեմ ինձ . Իսկ եթե ինքը կա ապա ես ձեռնոց եմ նետում իրեն, թող ի լուր աշխարին ապացուցի իրա հզորությունը ջախջախելով ինձ:


Գրված է. «Քո Տեր Աստծուն մի՛ փորձիր»:  :Wink:

----------


## Quadro

> Ես չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչ վատ բան կա Աստծուն հավատալու, ու հավատացյալ ըլնելու մեջ: Ради бога ժողովուրդ ջան հավատացեք наздаровие: Ի՞նչ ա անպայման ա գողանաս, խաբես, քցես, որ ասեն կարգին տղայա: Ես կարգին տղեք եմ ճանաչում, որ հավատացյալ են ու հըլը թող մեկը սխալ կարծիք արտահայտվի իրանց մասին, հաստատ չի կարա տեր ըլնի:  Ու վապշե էտ ինչ գաղափար ա <վաայ արա էսի հավատացյալ ա>, տո լավ ա անում հավատւմ ա, ու՞մ ա խանգարում: Լավ չի, որ չի գողանում, չի խաբում, չի խմում, չի ծխում, չի ուռում, չի ծակվում... Ամեն մարդ իրա գլխի տերն ա, ու պտի անի են ինչ ինքը ուզում ա: Ու վապշե, որ կարդաք Աստվածաշունչը կտենաք, որ հաստատ լավից բացի վատ բան չի ասվում էտ գրքի մեջ: Ու ամեն մարդ, հեչ որ չէ ուղղակի, էտ գրքվ ապրի, հաստատ իրա ապրած կյանքից չի փոշմանի:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ մնում ա են Եհովաի վկաներ մկաներ, չծառայել բան.. դրանք սաղ ապուշություն են...


Ոչ ոք չի ասում որ աստվածաշնչի մեջ  վատ բան կա գրած, Լավ հեքիաթի գիրք ա Երեխուս կկարդամ անպայման քնելուց առաջ,
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա գրքի բովանդակությանը ապա Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաք Բուդիզմ շատ ավելի իմաստալից ա քան Աստվածաշունչը ու Ղուրանը

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 



> Գրված է. «Քո Տեր Աստծուն մի՛ փորձիր»:


Ես համենայնդեպս ուզում եմ փորձեմ

----------


## Gohar

Մի կամրջի մոտ, իր մրգավաճառի կրպակում նստած էր մի կին:Երբ հաճախորդ չէր լինում, նա կարդում էր, իր համար շատ թանկագին ՝ Աստվածաշունչը:
–Այդ  ի՞նչ  տեսակ գիրք եք կարդում անընդհատ,- հարցրեց մի հաճախորդ:
–Ո՜հ, պարոն,-պատասխանեց կինը,-սա Աստվածաշունչն է, Աստծո խոսքը:
–Լավ, որտեղի՞ց գիտեք, որ դա աստծո խոսքն է:Ձեզ ո՞վ ասեց այդ մասին:
–Նա ինքը:
–Աստված քեզ հետ անձնապես խոսե՞ց:
Սկզբում, երբ հարցվեց բացատրել, թե ինչու Աստվախծաշունչը աստծո խոսքն է, կինը  մի տեսակ շփոթվեց:Բայց հետո, նայեց երկինք և մատնացույց անելով արևը ասաց.
–Պարոն, դուք կարո՞ղ եք ապացուցել, որ դա արևն է:
–Ապացուցել ձեզ, որ դա արևն է,-ասաց հաճախորդը,-շատ պարզ է:Լավագույն ապացույցն այն է, որ այն լույս է տալիս և ջերմացնում ինձ:
–Դա ճիշտ է,–ասաց կինը,–Աստվածաշնչի իսկապես աստծո խոսքը լինելու ապացույցը նրանումն է, որ այն ինձ ներքին լույս և ջերմություն է տալիս:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Մի հարց էլ ես եմ ուզում տամ
Աստված ամեն ինչ կարող է՞:

----------


## Quadro

> Մի հարց էլ ես եմ ուզում տամ
> Աստված ամեն ինչ կարող է՞:


Հա բա ոնց, ուղակի մեկ մեկ հավես չի ունենւմ

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

Լռում են հավատացիալները ասելու բան չունեն, թե գլուխ չեն դնում,
բա ուր մնաց մոլորված գառներին դարձի բերելու ձեր վրա դրված պարտականությունը 

մենակ են փաստը, որ  աստծու ոչխար պետքա լինեմ ու ինչ-որ ուռոդ ինձ հովիվ 
սա արդեն չեղնող բանա ավելի լավա դարնամ դժողքի տոմսավաճառ :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Լռում են հավատացիալները ասելու բան չունեն, թե գլուխ չեն դնում,
> բա ուր մնաց մոլորված գառներին դարձի բերելու ձեր վրա դրված պարտականությունը 
> 
> մենակ են փաստը, որ  աստծու ոչխար պետքա լինեմ ու ինչ-որ ուռոդ ինձ հովիվ 
> սա արդեն չեղնող բանա ավելի լավա դարնամ դժողքի տոմսավաճառ


Հավատացյալների վրա ոչ մի պարտադրանք դրված չէ։ Ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր կյանքը դասավորում։ Դու պատասխանատու ես միայն քո խղճի ու Աստծո առջև։  :Smile:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Հավատացյալների վրա ոչ մի պարտադրանք դրված չէ։ Ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր կյանքը դասավորում։ Դու պատասխանատու ես միայն քո խղճի ու Աստծո առջև։


Բա հետո աստված չի ասի տո Artgeo դու կարաիր Է Ն Ց Ո-ին դարձի բերես բա խի չարիր?
դա մեղք չի քո վրա ?

ամեն բան գրվումա երկնքի մատյաններում իմացի հետո չասես չեմ զգուշացրել :Tongue:

----------


## Z77

> Բա հետո աստված չի ասի տո Artgeo դու կարաիր Է Ն Ց Ո-ին դարձի բերես բա խի չարիր?
> դա մեղք չի քո վրա ?
> 
> ամեն բան գրվումա երկնքի մատյաններում իմացի հետո չասես չեմ զգուշացրել


Տղեք հավատքը խաղալիք չէ, ոչ էլ ձեր համար հրճվանքի կամ հումորի առարկա: Եթե լուրջ բաներ չեք կարող ասել արեք կողնի հումորի երեկոյի չվերածենք: Եվ որպես խորհուրդ ուզում եք ընդունեք, ուզում եք ոչ, դա ձեր պրոբլեմն է, եթե չեք հավատում, ապա հավատացողներին բան չասեք: Մի բանում համոզված եմ, որ բոլորն էլ վերջի վերջո գալու են հավատքի: Ուղղակի որոշների համար դա կարող է արդեն ուշ լինել: Ամեն դեպքում կյանքը և դրա շարունակությունը ցույց կտա:

----------


## Մելիք

> Բա հետո աստված չի ասի տո Artgeo դու կարաիր Է Ն Ց Ո-ին դարձի բերես բա խի չարիր?
> դա մեղք չի քո վրա ?
> 
> ամեն բան գրվումա երկնքի մատյաններում իմացի հետո չասես չեմ զգուշացրել


Աստվածաշնչում մի բան էլ կա գրված.
-Մարգարիտներդ շաղ մի տուր խոզերի առաջ:
Խնրում եմ չվիրավորվեք, որովհետև ոչ ինձ մոտ, ոչ էլ առավել ևս Աստվածաշունչում վիրավորելու մտադրություն չկա: Սա փոխաբերական արտահայտություն է, որի իմաստն այն է, որ պետք չի քեզ համար թանկ գաղափարներն ու մտքերը բացել այնպիսի մարդկանց առաջ, որոնք չեն հասկանա ու չեն գնահատի դրանք(գոնե այդ պահին):

----------


## Artgeo

> Բա հետո աստված չի ասի տո Artgeo դու կարաիր Է Ն Ց Ո-ին դարձի բերես բա խի չարիր?
> դա մեղք չի քո վրա ?
> 
> ամեն բան գրվումա երկնքի մատյաններում իմացի հետո չասես չեմ զգուշացրել


ԷՆՑՈ ին ես կարող եմ օգնել, միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ինքը որոշի դարձի գալ։ Երբ ինքը սրտանց որոշի հավատալ Աստծուն ու գործել Աստծո խոսքով։ Ես ընդամենը կարող եմ նրան օգնել դարձի դժվարին ճանապարհին։ Սակայն երբեք չեմ փորձի նրան համոզել։ Աստված չի համոզել և ուրիշներին էլ չի պարտադրում։ Աստծո վեհությունը հենց նրա մեջ է, որ նա քեզ տվել է ընտրության հնարավորություն։ Իսկ ինչպես կվարվես դու քո հնարավորությունների հետ, դա արդեն քո գործն է։ Սակայն պետք է հիշես, որ ամեն դեպքում քայլերիդ համար պատասխանելու ես։

----------


## Highordy

> Այ էստեղ ես քեզ վրա մի լավ կծիծաղեմ  
> Կխնդրեի ժողովրդի շրջանում ստանդարտ դարձած հարցերը տալուց առաջ ճշտել, թե իրականում ինչն է «ըստ Աստվածաշնչի»:
> Ահա թե ինչ է գրված Աստվածաշնչում. _«Ադամը երկու հարիւր երեսուն տարեկանին իր նման ու իր կերպարանքով որդի ծնեց եւ անունը դրեց Սէթ։ Սէթին ծնելուց յետոյ Ադամն ապրեց եւս եօթը հարիւր տարի եւ ծնեց ուստրեր ու դուստրեր»։_
> Ծննդոց 5:3-4


Այսինքն՝ ստացվում է, որ տեղի է ունեցել արյունապղծության ժանտ և գարշելի մի երևույթ: Այնպե՞ս է…

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Նախ, մի հարց. «Կարո՞ղ է աստված ստեղծել մի քար, որ էլ չկարողանա բարձրացնել»: Հըն, հլե կա՞:
Կամ էլ, Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ ամեն մեկը դատվելու է իր խղճի առաջ, էնպես որ հրեաներն էնքան էլ դեբիլ չեն էլի :Tongue:  , գիրքը գրելուց էտ մի ասպեկտը բաց չեն թողել:
Աստվածաշունչը ձեր, հավատացյալներիդ համար գրել են ջհուդները, ձեզ կառավարելեւ համար (Սիրիր թշնամուտ :Love:  ; Դեմ տուր երկրորդ այտտ, երբ առաջինին են հարվածում :Think:   ...): Երեվի էլ շատ չխորանամ :Cool:  , որովհետեվ էստեղից ԲԱՆի հոտ ա գալիս:

----------


## Highordy

> ԷՆՑՈ ին ես կարող եմ օգնել, միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ինքը որոշի դարձի գալ։ Երբ ինքը սրտանց որոշի հավատալ Աստծուն ու գործել Աստծո խոսքով։ Ես ընդամենը կարող եմ նրան օգնել դարձի դժվարին ճանապարհին։


 Այդ դեպքում էլ ու՞մ է պետք Ձեր օգնությունը, կամ ինչու՞մ է կայանալու այն…




> Սակայն երբեք չեմ փորձի նրան համոզել։


Գովելի է:




> Աստված չի համոզել և ուրիշներին էլ չի պարտադրում։


Բա պատվիրաննե՞րը: Մի քայլ աջ, մի քայլ ձախ՝ ուղիղ դժողք:




> Աստծո վեհությունը հենց նրա մեջ է, որ նա քեզ տվել է ընտրության հնարավորություն։


«Շատ մեծ»՝ կամ ենթարկվում ես պատվիրաններիս, կամ ոչ… Կամ դրախտ կամ դժողք…




> Իսկ ինչպես կվարվես դու քո հնարավորությունների հետ, դա արդեն քո գործն է։ Սակայն պետք է հիշես, որ ամեն դեպքում քայլերիդ համար պատասխանելու ես։


 Հա՛: Либо ты с нами, либо против нас!!!

*Արարչի գոյությանը չեմ կասկածում նույնիսկ մի ակնթարթ:* Բայց այն, ինչ հնարել են նրա անվան շուրջը՝ 90%-ով կեղծիք է: «Գրպանապաշտության», «քաղաքականապաշտության», «իշխանատենչության» և այլն ստոր կատառումներով: Մոռացա՞ք քրիստոնեությունը ինչպես մտավ Հայաստան… Մոռացա՞ք թափված արյունը և արցունքները: Մոռացա՞ք տապալված ու մոռացության տրված լուսեղեն Աստվածներին: Մոռացա՞ք Հայաստանի կործանումը քրիստոնեություն ընդունելուց հետո:

Դուք ոնց ուզում եք՝ ես չեմ պատրաստվում ինքս ինձ կամովին «ոչխար» հայտարարել ու մտքերիս ու արաքներիս ի վերուստ տրված ազատությունը կամովին տամ անգրագետ ու հրեապաշտ տերտերի ձեռքը:

Հրեաները ստեղծեցին քրիստոնեությունը և իրենք անմիջապես հետ քածվեցին, չընդունեցին: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև այդ կրոնը ստեղծված էր մյուս ազգերի համար, որպեսզի նրանց «ոչխար» սարքեին ու կառավարեին: Առ այսօր փորձում են: Ու չեմ զարմանում, երբ երակներում «իշխանական» արյուն ունեցողները կամովին ազգին հայտարարում են «ստրկամիտ»: Զարմանալու ի՞նչ կա: Տեսնում է այն ինչի մեջ որ է:

Արևապաշտության տաճարները ավիրեցին՝ տեղը կառուցեցին եկեղեցիներ… Ու հիմա, երբ օտարերկրացուն ասում ենք, թե մոտ 10 000 տարվա պատմություն ունենք՝ ասում է «ու՞ր է, մի կոթող ցույց տուր, հենա հույներն ու հռոմեացիները ունեն, բա ձե՞րը ուր է»: 

Գոնե հասկանու՞մ եք «հեթանոս» բառի իմաստը: Դա «էթնոս» բառն է: Այսինքն ազգային, «ցղային»… Նույն իսկ «Աստված»բառի իմաստը չգիտեք: Բայց հանձն եք առնում դատողություններ անել հիմնվելով այդ բառի վրա: Մինչ դեռ «Աստված» նշանակում է «հաստատված», այսինքն՝ ԱՐԱՐՉԻ կողմից «լիազորագիր» ունեցող (տես ստուգաբանությունը Ա. Վարպետյանի մոտ):

Կա ԱՐԱՐԻՉ և կան Աստվածներ: ՆԱ, որին դուք կոչում եք «Աստված», իրականում ԱՐԱՐԻՉՆ է: Մյուսները՝ Աստվածներ (Վահագն, Աստղիկ, Միհր, Տիր, Յահվահ (հետագայում արդեն Յեհովա), Արտավազդ…): Եվ կա Աստվածամայր ԱՆԱՀԻՏ:

Բոլոր «քրիստոնեական» տոները՝ դրանք հեթանոսական տոներ են: Ընդհուպ մինչև «խաղողօրհնեքը», որ այժմ կոչվում է «Աստվածածնի Փոխակերպման Տոն»: Եվ նույն իսկ վաղը-չէ-մյուս օրվա Տեառնընդառաջը, որի իրական իմաստը նորապսակ հարսների արգանդները կրակով օծելն է, որպեսզի արիներ ծնեն:

Մոռացեք «բազմաստվածություն» տերմինը: Նույնիսկ «բազմաստվածության» ժամանակ միաստվածություն էր: ԱՐԱՆ ԷՐ ԱՐԱՐԻՉԸ: Իհարկե, եթե ԱՐԱՐԻՉ բառը փոխարինեք «Աստված» բառով, պարզ է, որ կդառնա բազմաստվածություն:

Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ Նոյի առասպելից դեռ հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ եղել են էլի նման առասպելներ: Մի քանի հատ: Եվ բոլորն էլ նույն պատմությունն են պատմում: Նոյի առասպելը ՍՈւՏ է հենց միայն այն պատճառով, որ կոչված է ապացուցել, որ համայն մարդկությունը սկիզբ է առել հրեաներից: Սակայն գիտությունը, որին այդքան դեմ էր քրիստոնեությունը, մոտ 100-150 տարի է ինչ ապացուցել է, որ սեմական ռասսան (դժբախտաբար) ծագել է Արմենոիդ ռասսայից: Սա դատարկ խոսքեր չեն: Հավատացեք մի մարդու, որը ուսանող ժամանակ մասնակցել է ակադեմիկոս Ճաղարյանի գանգաչափության և ըստ դրա գանգի վերականգնման գիտական աշխատատանքներին և, ինչքան էլ որ թոքր, բայց այնուամենայնիվ որոշ գաղափար ունի ռասսայական հարցերից և գանգաչափությունից, քանի որ աշխատելով վերոհիշյալ հանճարի հետ կողք-կողքի օգտվել է այդ բնագավառում համաշխարհային գրականությունից: 

Ես հեթանոս եմ, հավատում եմ իմ էթնիկ կրոնին, ես ցեղակրոն եմ:

Մի արեք սխալ դատողություններ ԱՐԱՐՉԻ վերաբերյալ, ելնելով միայն քրիստոնեությունից քաղած ձեր սակավ իմացություններից, այն էլ երբեմն սխալ ըմբռնված: *ԱՐԱՐԻՉԸ ԿԱ*: Աստվածները կան:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց 
*ՄՈԴԵՐԱՏՈՐՆԵՐԻՆ

ԱՅՍ ԳՐԱՌՈՒՄՍ «ՕՖՖԹՈՊ» ՈՐԱԿԵԼՈւ ԴԵՊՔՈւՄ ԽՆԴՐՈւՄ ԵՄ ԱՅՆ ՏԵՂԱՓՈԽԵԼ «ՀԵԹԱՆՈՍՈւԹՅՈՒՆ» ԲԱԺԻՆ, թեև չեմ կարծում սա «օֆֆթոպ է»:*

Նախօրոք ներողություն եմ խնդրում անիմաստ կետադրական նշաններից, դրանք հայտնվեցին «տրանսքոդինգի» ժամանկ. ես էլ ժամանակ չունեմ դրանք ուղղել, համ էլ վստահ եմ, որ ինքներդ կհասկանաք :Smile:  


Հատված ՈւԽՏԱԳՐՔԻՑ (Գիրք 5րդ, ՎԵՀԱՐԱՆ).

ԳԱՐՆԱՆ  ԱՎԵՏԱԲԵՐ

Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր իրենց Արի են զգում. բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր իրենց Աստվածամարդ են զգում. բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր իրենց Արարչի որդիներ են զգում. բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր զգում են իրենց արմատը Մայր Արարատում. բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր նայում են Արեգին և զգում են Վահագնին - բոլոր նրանց ավետում ենք Տիեզերական Գարնան մոտալուտ գալուստը:

Հազարավոր տարիներ են անցել Վահագնի ծնունդից և Համաշխարհային վերջին Ջրհեղեղից: Հազարավոր տարիների ընթացքում Արիները ապրել են Տիեզերական Գարուն, ապա՝ Ամառ, հետո՝ Աշուն և... հիմա Ձմեռ է՝ Երկրի հարաբերական մահը:

Վաղուց արդեն մահաշունչ Ձմեռն է իշխում Երկրի վրա և Արարատում: Ցուրտն է պատել Արիների մարմիններն ու հոգիները: Սառել է Արիների կարոտը, սառել է արարումը, սառել է սերը, սառել է ժպիտը: ԵՎ Արիները այդ սառնությամբ տկարացել են:

ԵՎ տկարացած Արիները վաղուց արդեն իրենք իրենց մեջ ժխտել են աստվածայնությունը, ուրացել են Հայր Արային ու Անմահ Աստվածներին: ԵՎ մահաշունչ Վիշապը բազմել է Արարատում ու պղծում է Արարատը, պղծում է Արիների սառած հոգիները:

Բայց Ձմեռից հետո գալու է Գարուն...

Երկնի ու Երկրի մի նոր երկունքից հենց Արարատում ծնվելու է Զորության Աստված Վահագնըª Վիշապին սպանելու և Երկիրը լվալու Վիշապի պղծությունից Մեծ Ջրհեղեղով: Վահագնը ծնվելու է պահպանելու իր Արի Աստվածամարդերի Ցեղը և նորից հաստատելու արարումը Երկրի վրա:

ԵՎ մոտ է Տիեզերական Գարունը, մոտ է Վահագնի ծնունդը: ԵՎ ինչպես ամեն մի գարուն, Տիեզերական Գարունն էլ իր ավետաբերն ունի, որ իրենից առաջ հայտնվում է Երկրի վրա և մարդկանց հոգիները լցնում Գարնան սպասումով:

ԵՎ Հայր Արայի կամքով, Գարնան Ավետաբերըª Գարեգինը, ծագեց հենց Արարատում, Վահագնի ծնունդի  9472 թվին: Նա ծագեց որպես հրեղեն ոգիª նյութական մարմին առած, որպես սուրբ նախնիների երջանկաբեր պարգև և որպես ըմբոստ զորություն տկարության դեմ: Գարեգինը ծագեց մանկան ծնունդով: ԵՎ ծնվեց նա որպես սովորական մի Հայ մանուկ, բոլոր Հայ մանուկների պեսª սովորական Արի Հայ հորից ու մորից: ԵՎ նա ուներ այն ամենը, ինչ ունեին բոլոր Հայ մանուկներըª և° հայր, և° մայր, և° քույր, եղբայր, և° հորեղբայր, հորաքույր, մորեղբայր, մորաքույր և բազում-բազում մոտ ու հեռու ազգականներ: Նա ուներ նաև բոլոր Հայ մանուկների համար ամենամեծ սրբություններըª պապ ու տատ: ԵՎ ինչպես բոլոր Հայ մանուկները, նա էլ իր տոհմն ուներª տոհմական էր նա:

ԵՎ արև ուներ նա իր աչքերում, ու արեգն էր սիրում նրան: Իր կյանքի առաջին լույսը նա դիմավորեց արևովª սևեռուն աչքերը հառած արեգին: ԵՎ ինչպես էլ շրջում էին նրան, նա արևածաղկի պես իր դեմքը դարձնում էր արեգին և իր աչքերի մեջ ձուլում արևի հուրը:

Նա ծնվեց որպես Գարեգին, որպես Գարնան աստվածային Ավետաբերª Վահագնի մոտալուտ ծնունդի խորհուրդը հաղորդելու Արիներին և սպասումի զորությամբ սնելու նրանց հոգիները:

ԵՎ այն Արիները, ովքեր կհավատան Գարեգինին ու կսպասեն Վահագնին, կզորանան իրենց աստվածայնության զգացողությամբ: ԵՎ միայն իրենց աստվածայնությունը զգացող զորավորները ընդառաջ կգնան Վահագնին: ԵՎ միայն նրանց կհովանավորի Ամենազոր Վահագնը: ԵՎ միայն զորավորները կվերապրեն Ջրհեղեղը:

Իսկ նրանք, որ չեն հավատա Գարեգինին ու չեն սպասի Վահագնին, կմնան իրենց երանելի տկարության մեջ ու երբեք չեն զորանա: ԵՎ իրենց տկարությամբ նրանք չեն կարող դիմավորել Վահագնին ու չեն կարող վերապրել Ջրհեղեղը: Վահագնը չի հովանավորի տկարներին, և տկարները կկործանվեն, քանզի Վահագնը պահպանելու է Աստվածամարդերի Ցեղը, իսկ տկարներից աստվածներ չեն ծնվի:

----------


## ihusik

Ես կխնդրեի բոլորին, որ ուշադիր լինեն ու ենթարկվելով սխալ պատկերացումների վրա կառուցված հիպնոսին չընկնեն դրա ազդեցության տակ և չշփոթեն ու չխառնեն.

*- Աստծուն, որ ստեղծեց մարդուն իր կերպարով ու նմանությամբ - չխառնել - մարդու կողմից իր կերպարով ու նմանությամբ ստեղծված աստծու հետ

- Աստվածային Իմաստությունից սնվող բոլոր կրոններում առկա Ճշմարտությունը - չշփոթել - մարդու չիմացությամբ Ճշմարտությունից ու նրա Աստվածային ակունքներից հեռացած կրոնների քարոզածի հետ*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
և Ձեր բոլոր հարցերը ճիշտ լուծումներ կստանան

----------


## electrical_storm

Հայորդին շատ ճիշտ բաներա գրել…
Պարզապես ես մի քիչ այլ կարծիքի եմ:Ես ինքս ոչ մի կրոնի կողմից չեմ:Անտարբեր եմ կրոնի հանդեպ՝ ագնոստիկ կամ էլ աթեիստ:Բայց մեր հին,ազգային,իսկական հայկական բաները վերացնելը շաաատ սխալ էր… չեմ սիրում հրեաներին ու չեմ ուզւոմ ներել նրանց, ովքեր հրեաների կրոնը բերեցին ու նրանց,ովքեր Հայաստանը դարձրին »առաջին քրիստոնյա պետություն»..ո՞ւմ էր պետք…

----------


## Sirop

քահանան քարոզի ժամանակ ասում է որ մարդիկ որոնք հավատում են Աստծուն և բարի գործեր են կատարում գնում են դրախտ իսկ ովքեր չեն հավատում Աստծուն դժոխք: Աթեիստը հարցնում է քահանային
-ես մի հարց ունեմ ինչա լինում մարդկանց հետ որ չեն հավատում Աստծուն բայց բարի գործեր են արել նրանք ուր են գնում ու  որ հավատում են Աստծուն ու մեղք են գործում նրանք ուր են գնալու:
Քահանան խառնվում չի իմանում ինչ ասի. 
Եթե ասի որ բարի գործ անողները Աստծուն չհավատալու պատճառով գնում են դժոխք ճիշտ չի լինի արդեն բարի լինելու իմաստը կորումա եթե ասի որ դրախտ են գնում Աստծուն հավատացողները բայց որ մեղք էլ են գործում նշանակումա Աստծուն չեն հետաքրքրում քո արածները ուրեմն կարաս Հիտլեր լինես կամ Չինգիզխան ինչուզես կանես: իսկ Հիտլերը ու Չինգիզխանը հավատացել են աստծուն:  դե քահանան էլ ասումա ժամանակ տուր մյուս կիրակի կպատասխանեմ: 
քահանան էլ 7 աղոթումա Քրիստոսին ասումա օգնիր ինձ ես քո ծառան եմ ես քո անունից էի խոսում հիմա օգնիր ինձ մի բան հուշիր,
քնումա արձանի մոտ ու երազում տեսնումա դրախտ գնացող գնացք մտածումա քահանան որ էս ինչ լավ էր կգնամ իմ աչքով կտենամ ամեն ինչ, եթե հիտլերին չինգիզխանին տեսնեմ հարցը լուծված կլինի կամ էլ եթե Սոկրատին կամ Բուդդաին տեսնեմ որ Աստծուն չեն հավատացել բայց շատ բարի մարդիք էն եղել էլի հարցը լուծված կլինի 
գնացքը հասնում է դրախտ, տեսնումա դրախտում բոլերը տխուրեն ու ինչոր դրախտային վիճակ չի դրախտում ոչ մեկ չի երգում չի պարում մենակ մի երկու հատ սուրբ տխուր նստած էն ծառի տակ  դե ինքնել մոտենումա հարցնում 
-էս ինչոր բանա եղել էս իսկապես դրախտն է 
ասում են -հա դրախտնա քահանան ասումա հա բայց ոնցոր դժողքը լինի հետո հարցնումա կարամ գնամ դժողք կուզեի դժողքն էլ տեսնեի որ համեմատեի 
իրա համար տեղ են գտնում գնացքում գնումա դժողք ու ավելի շատա զարմանում տեսնումա դժողքում բոլորը ուրախ են ամենինչ պայծառ մարդիկ երգում են պարում են աշխատում են ոչ մի սատանա չկա ոչմեկին չեն տանջում կրակ ոչ մի բան չկա դե քահանան էլ մոտենումա մեկին ասումա էս ոնցոր դրախտը լինի դե էտ մարդնել ասումա սկզբում լավ չեր բայց հենց Բուդդան ու Սոկրատը եկան ամեն ինչ փոխվեց

----------


## ihusik

Կրոնը չի կարող ինչ-որ մի ազգի պատկանել կամ նրա ստեղծածը լինել օդից մի բան վերցնելով, ինչը պնդում են կրոնի դեմ պայքարող մարդիկ՝ մեղքը գցելով սրա կամ նրա, այս կամ այն ազգի, այս կամ այն բանի վրա՝ չփորձելով խորը հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում: *Բոլոր կրոններում ու նրանց համապատասխան Սուրբ Գրքերում կան Բացարձակ Ճշմարտություններ, որոնք տալիս են մեզ՝ անգրագետ ոգեղեն բնագավառում մարդկանցս, Մեծագույն Ուսուցիչները, իսկ ահա թե ի՞նչ են անում այդ Ճշմարտությունների հետ կրոնավորներն ու հասարակ մասսաները, թե ի՞նչ են լինում Նրանց արտահայտած Ճշմարտությունների հետ այդ կրոնական գրքերում՝ թարգմանությունների ու կեղծումների արդյունքում - դա բոլորովին այլ հարց է:* Բայց այնուամենայնիվ, որքան էլ որ կեղծումներ ու սխալներ տեղ գտած լինեն այդ գրքերի մեջ, դրանց բոլորի միջից էլ կարելի է գտնել այն Մեծ Ուսուցիչների արտահայտած Բացարձակ կամ Աստվածային Ճշմարտություններն ու այն Գաղտնագիտությունը, որ թաքնված է այդ գրքերում, որպեսզի ոտքերով դրանք չտրորեն ու հարձակվեն նրանց կրողների վրա: Բավական է սեփական չիմացության պատճառով մեղադրել բոլորին...

*Պլատոն. <<Իրենց դժբախտությունների համար մարդիկ հակված են մեղադրել ճակատագրին, աստվածներին և ում ասես, բայց միայն ոչ իրենք իրենց>>:*

----------


## electrical_storm

Ես համաձայն եմ,որ կրոնական գրքերում շատ ճիշտ բաներ կան ու շատ բաներ էլ մարդիկ սխալ են մեկնաբանում՝ մանավանդ քրիստոնեության մեջ, համաձայն եմ նաև,որ պետք չի մեղքերը գցել Աստծու կամ ճակատագրի վրա, սակայն պետք չի ինչ-որ գերբնական ուժերի հավատալ և երկրպագել…

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

*ihusik*, հիմա ասում ես ամբողջ կյանքս պիտի նստեմ ամեն հիմարի հորինած կամ խմբագրած՝ կրոնի գաղափարակիրը հանդիսացող գրքերը նեռվերս սղոցելով կարդամ, ու փորձեմ գեթ մի ճշմարտություն որսամ ?
Իսկ այս դեպքում դժբախտությունն իմը չի, ազգինն ա, թե չէ ես կրոնի հարցում որ հաստատ «դժբախտ» չեմ:

----------


## ihusik

Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ կան գերբնական ուժեր - բոլոր ուժերն էլ բնական են: :Wink:  ուղղակի նրանք, որոնք հասու չեն որոշ ուժերի ու չեն կարողանում դրանց էությունն ու գործելու մեխանիզմները հասկանան, անվանում են այդ ուժերին գերբնական:
Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ պետք է երկրպագել ինչ որ ուժերի - պետք է առնվազն գոնե իմանանք, թե ովքե՞ր ենք մենք, ի՞նչ ուժեր կան մեր մեջ ու ինչպե՞ս են դրանք գործում, որտեղի՞ց ենք եկել և ու՞ր ենք գնում, ո՞րն է կյանքի իմաստը և ինչպե՞ս է պետք այն ապրել: Առանց որևէ գերբնական ուժերի հավատալու ու երկրպագելու, ուղղակի ճանաչելով ինքներս մեզ (տես ստորագրությունս): 

Մարդը զարմանալի էակ է. չիմանալով թե ո՞վ է ինքը, ուզում է իմանալ թե ո՞վ կամ ի՞նչ է Աստված, կյանքը, մահը, ճակատագիրը և ամեն ամեն բան ու իր կարճ  խելքով Բացարձակը դարձնում է իր խելքի պես սահմանափակ... 


> ihusik, հիմա ասում ես ամբողջ կյանքս պիտի նստեմ ամեն հիմարի հորինած կամ խմբագրած՝ կրոնի գաղափարակիրը հանդիսացող գրքերը նեռվերս սղոցելով կարդամ, ու փորձեմ գեթ մի ճշմարտություն որսամ


 Ես քեզ եղբայրաբար խորհուրդ կտայի չկարդայիր ու նյարդերդ չսղոցեիր ու իզուր այնտեղ Ճշմարտություն չորոնեիր: Բայց ասեմ, որ շատ գտնողներ են եղել՝ անկախ թե այդ մարդիկ հավատացյալ են կոչվել եկեղեցու կողմից, թե անհավատ: Իսկ նա՝ ով վիրավորում է ինչ որ մեկին, դա նախ և առաջ խոսում է վիրավորողի մասին, քան նրա՝ ում վիրավորում են... խնդրում եմ զգուշ եղեք գրառումներում Ձեր մտքերը արտահայտելիս, որպեսզի չվիրավորեք Ձեզ:

----------


## Philosopher

Աստվածաշնչի և նրա բովանդակության վերաբերյալ բազմաթիվ գիտական և ոչ այնքան գիտական աղբյուրներ կան, որոնք փորձում են պատասխանել այդ հաևցերին և ոչ միայն դրանց։ Խնդիրը, սակայն, այստեղ այն է, որ որևէ կրոնի ինչպես բովանդակային, այնպես էլ սյուժետաբանական-կառուցվածքային բաղադրությունը չի կարող քննարկվել "զուտ բանականության" տեսանկյունից, այսինքն՝ երբ յուրաքանչյուր տարր ունի իր տրամաբանական բացատրությունը։ Այսպես կարող են բացատրվել, օրինակ, Արիստոտելի կամ Հեգելի փիլիսոփայական համակարգերը, սակայն ոչ երբեք որևէ կրոն կամ նրա սուրբ գիրք։ Սա չի նշանակում, որ չպետք է տրամաբանություն գտնել կրոնի, մեջ, դա պարզապես նշանակում է, որ կրոնի բնույթն էլ հենց այն է, որ այն լինի ոչ թե տրամաբանական, այլ մի խոսքով՝ կրոնական։ Իհարկե, կան տրամաբանական առումվ առավել լավ հիմնավորված կրոններ, որոնց մեջ առավել շատ է գիտությունը և առավել քիչ առասպելաբանությունը։ Կան նաև կրոններ, այդ թվում քրիստոնեությունը, որոնց մեջ այդ բաղադրությունը հակառակ համամասնությունը ունի. դրանցում ավելի շատ առասպելաբանությունն է, աշխարհի միստիկակակն ընկալումը, քան տրամաբանությունը ու աշխարհի գիտակցական ընկալումը։ Սա լավ է թե վատ, դժվար է, ասել, դա կախված է այն հանգամանքից, թե ինչ է մարդը ցանկանում ստանալ կրոնից. եթե ցանկանում է ստանալ աշխարհի ընկալման նոր, նայց տրամաբանական մեկնակետեր, նա ընտրում է առաջին տիպի կրոնները, իսկ ավելի հաճախ՝ որևէ փիլիսոփայական համակարգ, իսկ ով ցանկանում է կրոնից ստանալ զգայական լիցքեր, կյանքն ապրելու պրակտիկ խորհուրդներ, ընտրում է կրոնների երկրորդ տիպը, տվյալ դեպքում քրիստոնեությունը։ Եվ այս ընտրության մեջ չկա մտածողություն, դրանում կա կրոնականություն, այսինքն՝ կրոնական սրբազնության պահանջ և այդ պահանջի շուտափույթ բավարարման ցանկություն, որտեղ կարևոր են ոչ թե հարցերը, այլ պատասխանները։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ասի որ բարի գործ անողները Աստծուն չհավատալու պատճառով գնում են դժոխք ճիշտ չի լինի արդեն բարի լինելու իմաստը կորումա եթե ասի որ դրախտ են գնում Աստծուն հավատացողները բայց որ մեղք էլ են գործում նշանակումա Աստծուն չեն հետաքրքրում քո արածները ուրեմն կարաս Հիտլեր լինես կամ Չինգիզխան ինչուզես կանես: իսկ Հիտլերը ու Չինգիզխանը հավատացել են աստծուն: դե քահանան էլ ասումա ժամանակ տուր մյուս կիրակի կպատասխանեմ:


Նայած դու ինչ ես հասկանում Աստծուն հավատալու տակ: Եթե պարզապես գիտես, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կա, որ ստեղծել է աշխարհ, որ ամենակարող է և այլն, դա դեռ չի նշանակում այն հավատքը, որի մասին գրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Ձեր ասած ձևով հավատում են նաև դևերը, հավատում են ու սարսափով սպասում: Իսկ այն հավատքը, որը փրկում է, բոլորովին այլ է: Դա Հիսուսին հավատալն է, ընդունելն է, որ քո սեփական մեղքերի համար Նա խաչվեց, որ Նրա արյունը մաքրում է քեզ, եթե միայն ապաշխարում ես: Հիմա կասեք, թե դրանից հետո էլ մեղքեր կգործես: Այո՛, կգործես, ապահովագրված չես դրանցից, բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է… Ինչպե՞ս է, երբ դու քեզ շատ սիրելի մարդու ցավ ես պատճառում, և դրանից դու էլ ես շատ տխրում: Նույնը քրիստոնյայի մեղք գործելն է: Երբ հանկարծ մեղք ես գործում, դու Աստծուն ցավ ես պատճառում, և դրա պատճառով ինքդ էլ ես տառապում: Դու խոստովանում ես մեղքդ, ներում խնդրում, վախենում, որ չի ների Աստված, բայց Նրա սերը շա՜տ մեծ է, և Նա կների ամեն դեպքում, միայն թե խոստովանությույնդ ու զղջումդ անկեղծ լինի:

----------


## ihusik

> ... Իսկ այն հավատքը, որը փրկում է, բոլորովին այլ է: Դա Հիսուսին հավատալն է, ընդունելն է, որ քո սեփական մեղքերի համար Նա խաչվեց, որ Նրա արյունը մաքրում է քեզ, եթե միայն ապաշխարում ես: Հիմա կասեք, թե դրանից հետո էլ մեղքեր կգործես: Այո՛, կգործես, ապահովագրված չես դրանցից, բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է… Ինչպե՞ս է, երբ դու քեզ շատ սիրելի մարդու ցավ ես պատճառում, և դրանից դու էլ ես շատ տխրում: Նույնը քրիստոնյայի մեղք գործելն է: Երբ հանկարծ մեղք ես գործում, դու Աստծուն ցավ ես պատճառում, և դրա պատճառով ինքդ էլ ես տառապում: Դու խոստովանում ես մեղքդ, ներում խնդրում, վախենում, որ չի ների Աստված, բայց Նրա սերը շա՜տ մեծ է, և Նա կների ամեն դեպքում, միայն թե խոստովանությույնդ ու զղջումդ անկեղծ լինի:


 Բյուր ջան լսել եմ դրախտում ամենալավ տեղերը Հիտլերի նման մարդկանց են տալիս, դա ճի՞շտ է, քանի որ նրանք Աստծո ստեղծած միլիոնավոր մարդկանց կյանքեր են կործանում, բայց այնքան խելոք են, որ մահանալուց առաջ մի լավ խոստովանում, ապաշխարում ու զղջում են իրենց կատարած մեղքերի համար ու պատրաստ են ում արյանն ասես հավատալ, միայն թե հավատացյալների հորինած դժողքում կապտիտ չլինեն: 


> Հիմա կասեք, թե դրանից հետո էլ մեղքեր կգործես: Այո՛, կգործես, ապահովագրված չես դրանցից, բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է…


 Եթե կարելի է, շարունակի այս կիսատ թողած միտքդ... :Smile:   եթե մի մարդ մեղք է գործել, հետո արել այնպես, ինչպես դու ես ասում ու հետո էլի մեղքեր է գործում (քանի որ ապահովագրական ընկերությունից չէր երկարացրել իր ապահովագրությունը :Wink:  ) ապա վերջ ի վերջո ի՞նչ է լինելու նրա հետ: :Think:  

Ըստ ներկա քրիստոնեական պատկերացումների բոլորի համար կա միայն երկու ուղի. կամ նա կգնա դրախտ, եթե կյանքի վերջում հասցնի կրկին այդ իր գործած մեղքերի համար այդ նույն արարողակարգը կատարել ու գնալով դրախտ այնտեղից կհետևի կամ կհասկանա (եթե չթողնեն "գյոզ դնել") ու կուրախանա (քանզի դրախտում տխրությունը չի հարգվում) թե ինչպես են իրենց մեղքերի համար անվերջ կտտանքների ենթարկվում իրենց եղբայրներն ու քույրերը, իսկ նա հասկանալով այդ ամենը նույնիսկ սրտի ցավ չի զգա (որովհետև դրախտում ցավ էլ չի լինելու, որ գոնե դա հասկանալուց սիրտը ցավեր). կամ, եթե կյանքի վերջում չհասցնի կրկին այդ իր գործած մեղքերի համար այդ նույն արարողակարգը կատարել՝ կգնա դժողք, ուր ամենայն հավանականությամբ պետք է ասբեստից լինի մարդ, որ նրան անընդհատ վառեն ու նա այդպես էլ չվառվի մինչև վերջ: :Smile:  

Իմ պատկերացմամբ Ճշմարտությունը բոլորովին այլ է. Աստված իրավունք չունի ոչ ոքու ներելու, քանզի դրանով Նա կխախտի Իր իսկ տված Արդարության Օրենքը. <<ինչ ցանես այն էլ կհնձես>>: Ուստի եկեք Աստծուն չդարձնենք մեր կերպարով ու նմանությամբ՝ մեր մարդկային որակներով ու հատկություններով օժտելով: 

Իսկ այս դեպքի համար լավագույն օրինակը Հիսուսի ու Մարիամ մագթաղենացու օրինակն է, երբ Ուսուցիչը իր Իմաստությամբ ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես պետք է վերաբերվել մարդկանց, որոնք մեղք են գործում (ներողամտաբար, չդատելով, այլ կարեկցանքով ու օգնությամն ձեռք մեկնելով) ու որ միակ ուղին փրկության՝ այդ մեղքից ազատվելն է. <<գնա և այլևս մեղք մի գործիր>>, որովհետև եթե գործի ոչ ոք իրավունք չի ունենա ներել, այլ <<ստիպված կլինի հատուցել մինչև վերջին կոնդրատը, որ կարողանա դուրս գալ բանտից>> (հատուցի իր քարման, որ ազատվի նրա կապանքներից ու դուրս գա բանտից՝ մարմնավորվելու անհրաժեշտությունից, որի մեխանիզմը գործի է գցում հենց քարման): :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան լսել եմ դրախտում ամենալավ տեղերը Հիտլերի նման մարդկանց են տալիս, դա ճի՞շտ է, քանի որ նրանք Աստծո ստեղծած միլիոնավոր մարդկանց կյանքեր են կործանում, բայց այնքան խելոք են, որ մահանալուց առաջ մի լավ խոստովանում, ապաշխարում ու զղջում են իրենց կատարած մեղքերի համար ու պատրաստ են ում արյանն ասես հավատալ, միայն թե հավատացյալների հորինած դժողքում կապտիտ չլինեն:


Հուսի՛կ ջան, եթե իրոք զղջա, հա՛, էդ մարդը կգնա դրախտ: Բայց կզղջա՞ արդյոք: Գիտես, բառերը քիչ են, Աստված շատ լավ գիտի մարդկանց սրտերը: Հետո զղջալը քիչ է: Ես ասացի նաև Հիսուսին ընդունելու մասին, որովհետև Նրա արյունն է մաքրում մեղքերը: Բայց իրոք, ես դեմ չեմ, որ այդ մարդը գնա դրախտ, եթե զղջացել է, որովհետև ամենքս մեղավոր ենք: Գուցե մեկը 100 մեղք է գործել, մեկը՝ 10000, բայց հենց մեկն էլ բավական է, որ հեռանանք Աստծուց: Հետո, կա նաև մեղք կարգավիճակ, որը մենք ժառանգել ենք մեր նախահայրերից՝ Ադամից ու Եվայից: Այդ կարգավիճակի պատճառով մենք հեռացած ենք Աստծուց, անդունդ է փորված մեր և Աստծո միջև: Եվ միակ ճանապարհն առ Աստված Հիսուսն է: Միայն Հիսուսի շնորհիվ ենք ազատվում այդ կարգավիճակից:




> Եթե կարելի է, շարունակի այս կիսատ թողած միտքդ... եթե մի մարդ մեղք է գործել, հետո արել այնպես, ինչպես դու ես ասում ու հետո էլի մեղքեր է գործում (քանի որ ապահովագրական ընկերությունից չէր երկարացրել իր ապահովագրությունը ) ապա վերջ ի վերջո ի՞նչ է լինելու նրա հետ


:
Հուսի՛կ, սա շատ բարդ է հասկանալը: Ես դա տեսականորեն գիտեի, բայց գործնականորեն համոզվել եմ միայն վերջերս: Այսպիսի մի օրինակ բերեմ. դու շատ մտերիմ ես մի մարդու հետ (քրիստոնեության մեջ համապատասխանում է Աստծո հետ մտերիմ հարաբերությունները՝ Հիսուսին ընդունելը): Այդ մարդը գիտի քո բոլոր թերությունները, բայց քեզ սիրում է, շատ է սիրում: Մի օր դու շատ վատ բան ես անում նրա նկատմամբ: Մտածում ես, որ դա աններելի է, բայց զղջում ես, ներողություն խնդրում: Իսկ նա… ի՞նչ… նա քեզ շատ է սիրում, հետևաբար ներում է: Բայց դու նաև ուժեղ ցավ ես զգում քո ներսում, որ այդ մարդուն վիրավորել ես: Նույնն էլ Աստված: Նրա սերն անսհաման է, հետևաբար ներելու ունակությունն էլ է անվերջ: Մեր ամեն մի մեղքը Նրան ցավ է պատճառում, բայց Նա ներում է մեզ, երբ խոստովանում, զղջում ու հետ ենք կանգնում մեր մեղքերից: Մենք պահպանում ենք մեր հարաբերությունները Նրա հետ: Իսկ Փրկությունը նվեր է, մենք արժանի չենք դրան: Ես էլ արժանի չեմ, Հիտլերի պես մարդն էլ արժանի չէ: Բայց որովհետև սիրում է մեզ, տալիս է այդ նվերը, եթե միայն ընդունում ենք Հիսուսին, մաքրվում մեղքերից: Դրախտը չոր ու ցամաք դրախտ չէ, դա հավերժական կյանք է Աստծո հետ: Իսկ դժոխքն այն վայրն է, որտեղ Աստծո սերը չկա: 



> Ըստ ներկա քրիստոնեական պատկերացումների բոլորի համար կա միայն երկու ուղի. կամ նա կգնա դրախտ, եթե կյանքի վերջում հասցնի կրկին այդ իր գործած մեղքերի համար այդ նույն արարողակարգը կատարել ու գնալով դրախտ այնտեղից կհետևի կամ կհասկանա (եթե չթողնեն "գյոզ դնել") ու կուրախանա (քանզի դրախտում տխրությունը չի հարգվում) թե ինչպես են իրենց մեղքերի համար անվերջ կտտանքների ենթարկվում իրենց եղբայրներն ու քույրերը…


Դա սոսկ արարողակարգ չէ, դա սրտի, հոգու վիճակ է: Մի՞թե քեզ թվում է, թե Աստված չի հասկանում ով է սոսկ արարողակարգ կատարում, ով՝ ոչ:




> Իմ պատկերացմամբ Ճշմարտությունը բոլորովին այլ է. Աստված իրավունք չունի ոչ ոքու ներելու, քանզի դրանով Նա կխախտի Իր իսկ տված Արդարության Օրենքը. <<ինչ ցանես այն էլ կհնձես>>: Ուստի եկեք Աստծուն չդարձնենք մեր կերպարով ու նմանությամբ՝ մեր մարդկային որակներով ու հատկություններով օժտելով:


Աստված արդար է, բայց նաև սիրող է: Աստված ասել է, որ մեղքի վարձքը մահ է: Դա սոսկ ֆիզիկական մահը չէ, հոգևոր մահն է, բաժանումն Աստծուց: Եվ որովհետև մեղքի վարձքը մահն է, մարդիկ ժամանակին զոհեր էին մատուցում իրենց մեղքերի համար, բայց մի օր Աստված ասաց, որ զզվել է այդ զոհերից, որովհետև դրանք մաքուր սրտով չեն մատուցվում, այլ ամեն մեղքի համար նախօրոք զոհ են պատրաստել: Աստված Ինքը մատուցեց զոհը, Աստված Ինքը խաչ բարձրացավ՝ մեզ փրկվելու հնարավորություն տալով: Ու երբեք ոչ ոք չի կարող հասկանալ, թե որքան մեծ է Աստծո սերը: Ինչու՞ Աստված ներելու իրավունք չունի: Մի՞թե երբ քո մտերիմը քո հանդեպ մեղք է գործում, դու չես ներում: Մի՞թե Հիսուսը չի ասում. «Ների՛ր եղբորդ…»: Դու քո մտերիմին սիրում ես քո մարդկային էությամբ, իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու, թե Աստված ինչքան է սիրում քեզ Իր Աստվածային էությամբ: Չես կարող պատկերացնել… դա անպատկերացնելի է… 



> որովհետև եթե գործի ոչ ոք իրավունք չի ունենա ներել, այլ <<ստիպված կլինի հատուցել մինչև վերջին կոնդրատը, որ կարողանա դուրս գալ բանտից>> (հատուցի իր քարման, որ ազատվի նրա կապանքներից ու դուրս գա բանտից՝ մարմնավորվելու անհրաժեշտությունից, որի մեխանիզմը գործի է գցում հենց քարման):


Հարգելի՛ս, այլևս մեղք չգործելը բարդ է: Բարդ է, բայց հնարավոր է… միայն մի միջոցով. Հիսուսին ընդունելով, որովհետև այս դեպքում, ոչ թե չոր ու ցամաք օրենքներ են, այլ սեր… մեծ սեր:
Բացի դրանից, չմոռանանք, որ Հիսուսն Իր աշակերտների ոտքերն էր լվանում գլուխների փոխարեն: Դա խորհրդանշում է հենց քրիստոնյային, որը, մեկ անգամ ընդունելով Հիսուսին, լվանում է գլուխը, բայց որովհետև ապրում է այս աշխարհում, ոտքերը կեղտոտվում են, հետևաբար դրանք լվանալու կարիք են ունենում:

Հ.Գ. մինչև հիմա ոչ մի մեղք չգործած մարդ չի եղել, բացի Հիսուսից, իսկ դրախտին արժանի են միայն մեղք չգործածները: Աստված այն նվեր է տալիս, բայց մենք արժանի չենք:

----------


## Highordy

> Հ.Գ. մինչև հիմա ոչ մի մեղք չգործած մարդ չի եղել, բացի Հիսուսից, իսկ դրախտին արժանի են միայն մեղք չգործածները: Աստված այն նվեր է տալիս, բայց մենք արժանի չենք:


Այսինքն՝ եթե մի քիչ ազնվություն ու նամուս ունենայինք՝ պետք է անպայման հրաժարվեինք այդ նվերից:

----------


## Tumbler

Աստծուն բոլորնել հավատումեն. Մեկը հավատումա որ ինքը կա, Մյուսը հավատումա որ նա չկա :LOL:

----------


## ihusik

Ես միշտ զարմացել եմ, թե ինչու՞ են մարդիկ իրենց գործերի մեջ խառնում Աստծուն: Աշխարհում կա օրենք և ով այդ օրենքը խախտում է՝ պատժվում է, եթե հասկանում է իր սխալները և էլ չի կրկնում դրանք, ապա ազատվում է այդ պատժից, իսկ նա ով գործում է այդ օրենքի համապատասխան՝ նա պարգևատրվում է... 

Գիտեք ինչու՞ չի կարելի Աստծուն փորձել. որովհետև փորձելու իմաստը չկա, քանի որ ինչ ցանում է մարդ այն էլ հնձում ու ոչ ոք այդ արդարության օրենքի դեմ չի կարող գնալ. օրինակ, եթե մեկը Աստծուն փորձելու համար ասի. <<Աստված ջան ես քեզ կհավատամ եթե ես առանց օդապարիկի հիմա ինքնաթիռից ցած թռնեմ ու չմահանամ ու ոչ մի տեղս նույնիսկ չկոտրվի>>, Աստված հավանաբար կասի. <<Այ բալամ հոմ դու խաթա չես, աշխարհում այսպիսի այսպիսի օրենքներ կան ինձնից ի՞նչ ես ուզում>> :Smile:  

Եթե մարդ պետք է դարձի գա ու փոխվի սրտանց՝ չկրկնելով սխալները՝ էլ ի՞նչ կապ ունի Աստծու ներելը կամ չներելը, հենա մարդ փոխվում է, փոխվում է և նրա ճակատագիրը, չի փոխվում՝ չի փոխվում և նրա ճակատագիրը (ինչ ցանում է այն էլ հնձում է), էլ ի՞նչ կապ ունի այստեղ Աստված, որին դարձրել են մի բարի մարդ ասես բոլոր մարդկային հատկություններով: Խնդրում եմ, մի ստեղծեք Ձեր համար ուրիշ Աստվածներ՝ Ձեր կերպարով ու նմանությամբ, թե չէ որ Աստված էլ Ձեր նման անկատար լինի՝ մեր բոլորիս վերջը լավ չի լինի ու մի վախեցրեք մարդկանց այդ Ձեր ստեղծած Աստծով: :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մարդկիկ չեն սիրում երբ իրենք ինչ որ բան չեն կարողանում բացատրեն, իսկ աշխարհում լիքը բաներ կան որ հնարավոր չէ բացատրել, իսկ մարդը չի սիրում անորոշության մեջ ապրել, պետքա ինչ որ ձևով բացատրել չէ , տիեզերքը ոնցա ստեղծվել ինչու ստեղծվեց՞ և այլն, իսկ էտ ժամանակ կրոնը կարողա որոշակի մարդկանց համար ինչ-ինչ երևույթներ պարզաբանի, մարդ միևնույնա ինչ որ բանի պետքա հավատա, եթե գոյություն ունեցող կրոնները իրեն չեն բավարարում միևնույնա ինչ որ բան կմտածի որպեսզի անորոշ բաներ չմնան, էս ամեն ինչ իմանալով հենց ստեղծվել են կրոնները, որոշակի նպատակներից ելնելով, մարդկանց խելոք մարդկանց որոշակի խմբի կողմից, կոնկրետ քրիստոնեությունը զարգացում ապրեց քանի որ կառավարողներին ձեռք էր տալիս որոշակի գաղափարներ, օրինակ դրախտի գաղափարը, մարդը իր իրավունքների համար պայքարելու փոխարեն մտածում էր որ հետո զատո դրախտում իրան լավ կյանքա սպասվում պետքա միայն հավատալ ու խնդիր չկա:Ամբողջ հարցը նրանում թե որ տեսանկյունից ես նայում, եթե նայում ես տրամաբանության տեսանկյունից ապա աշխարհում չկա տենց կրոն որ բոլոր հարցերին սպառիչ պատասխաններ տա:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

*Բյուրակն*, ո՞վ էր Հիսուսը: Մի մարդ, ում անունը գրել են մի խումբ խելոք մարդիկ մի ամբողջ քաղաքակրթության համար նախատեսված գրքում թե՞՝ հեթանոս, ում օգտագործել են նույն անձինք իրենց նպատակների համար (նրա անունն ավելի ճիշտ), թե ուղղակի մի անուն: Ոչ-ոք չի կարող ակամայից պատասխանել այս հարցին ու պնդել թե դա իրոք այդպես է, քանի որ այսօր պատմությունը քաղաքակրթության ամենաքաղաքականացված ոլորտն է: 
Գիտե՞ք ոնց, մարդ պիտի հավատա նրան, ինչի ապացույցն ունի, եվ իրավունք ունի չհավատալու նրան, ինչի ապացույցը չունի: Կոնկրետ այս դեպքում իմ դիրքորոշումը պարզ է: Ես հավատում եմ, որ կա մի վերին գաղափար, որն ամենուրեք է, դա բնությունն է, տիեզերքը, եթերը, կատարելությունը, ով ոնց կուզի, բայց այն միայն կարող է հետեվել: Ըստ ինձ բնության մեձ կա ընդամենը մի օրենք, համաձայն որի մատերիական աշխարհում հարմոնիա է, անկախ մեզանից, եվ ինչ կատարվում է՝ դա իրադարձությունների լավագույն ընթացքն է:

----------


## ihusik

Նրա համար եմ ցավում, որ կեղծ ու սխալ հավատքներով մարդիկ արժեզրկեցին կրոնների մեջ թաքնված վերին Ճշմարտությունն ու Գեղեցկությունը, ինչպես որ կեղծ ու սխալ սիրո տեսակներով արժեզրկվել է Իսկական Սերն ու նրա Գեղեցկությունը մարդկանց մեջ, քանզի Կրոն, Ճշմարտություն ու Սեր ասելով մարդիկ ակամա դրանց տակ հասկանանում են այն կեղծն ու սխալը, որ դարերով քարոզվել է սերնդե սերունդ ու այդ իսկ պատճառով դրանք այժմ դարձել են ծաղրի կամ ատելության առարկա՝ ինչը և իսկզբանե հանդիսանում էր չար ուժերի նպատակը: Եվ հիմա շատ շատերն այդպես էլ սխալ կարծում ու մտածում են, որ այն Մեծ Ուսուցիչները, որոնք իրենց կյանքի գնով միշտ տարածել են հենց մեզ համար անհրաժեշտ Ոգեղեն Գիտելիքներն ու Աստվածային Իմաստությունից սերող ու բոլոր կրոնների մեջ առկա Ճշմարտության հատիկները, այսօր այդ ամենը կասկածի տակ է առնվում մեծամասամբ հենց իրենց՝ հավատացյալներ կոչվող մեր եղբայրների ու քույրերի պատճառով կամ գուցե մեր բոլորիս պատճառով, քանզի չեմ ուզում որևէ մեկին մեղադրել ու ինձ արդարացնել դրանով...

----------


## movs

inchpes du asacir inqy apush a u voch miajn, inqy naev shat lav hamapataskhanum a ir anunin-satana,u ira npatakn a hnc mardun djokhq tanely,isk budan inqy henc nujn satanan a urish anunov

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց 
erekhanery yntrelu hnaravorutjun chunen isk irenc cnoghnry- unen,

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

> inchpes du asacir inqy apush a u voch miajn, inqy naev shat lav hamapataskhanum a ir anunin-satana,u ira npatakn a hnc mardun djokhq tanely,isk budan inqy henc nujn satanan a urish anunov
> 
> Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց 
> erekhanery yntrelu hnaravorutjun chunen isk irenc cnoghnry- unen,


Էս ի՞նչ ասիր ::}:  : Ոնց-որ խելոք բան, չէ՞ :This:  :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես միշտ զարմացել եմ, թե ինչու՞ են մարդիկ իրենց գործերի մեջ խառնում Աստծուն: Աշխարհում կա օրենք և ով այդ օրենքը խախտում է՝ պատժվում է, եթե հասկանում է իր սխալները և էլ չի կրկնում դրանք, ապա ազատվում է այդ պատժից, իսկ նա ով գործում է այդ օրենքի համապատասխան՝ նա պարգևատրվում է...


Աշխարհում կա օրենք, բայց կա նաև Աստծո օրենք: Հնում դատավորները Աստծո օրենքն իմացող մարդիկ են եղել, այսպես կոչված Աստծո ներկայացուցիչներ: Ի դեպ, նրանցից շատերը շատ խախտումներ են արել, հեռացել Աստծուց: Այսպիսով, Աստծուց արդար դատավոր չկա:




> Գիտեք ինչու՞ չի կարելի Աստծուն փորձել. որովհետև փորձելու իմաստը չկա, քանի որ ինչ ցանում է մարդ այն էլ հնձում ու ոչ ոք այդ արդարության օրենքի դեմ չի կարող գնալ. օրինակ, եթե մեկը Աստծուն փորձելու համար ասի. <<Աստված ջան ես քեզ կհավատամ եթե ես առանց օդապարիկի հիմա ինքնաթիռից ցած թռնեմ ու չմահանամ ու ոչ մի տեղս նույնիսկ չկոտրվի>>, Աստված հավանաբար կասի. <<Այ բալամ հոմ դու խաթա չես, աշխարհում այսպիսի այսպիսի օրենքներ կան ինձնից ի՞նչ ես ուզում>>


Ասածիդ հետ ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ: Աստծուն փորձել չի կարելի այն պարզ պատճառով, որ Նա չի ձգտում մեզ ապացուցել, որ Ինքը կա, չի ուզում իջնել մեր մակարդակին, ուզում է, որ մենք բարձրանանք, մենք ինքներս համոզվենք, որ Նա կա: Ինչ վերաբերում է ինքնաթիռից թռչելուն, ապա կարող եմ ասել, որ քիչ չեն նման հրաշքները, երբ ըստ մեր մոլորակի օրենքի մի բան պետք է լիներ, սակայն լրիվ ուրիշ բան է ստացվել: Պարզապես այստեղ շարժառիթի հարց է. դու ինչու՞ ես խնդրում, որ Աստված քեզ փրկի: Եթե դու հավատում ես, որ կփրկի և խնդրում ես, վստահ եմ, որ կփրկի, եթե Նրան փորձելու համար հատուկ վայր ես նետվում, այդ դեպքում անիմաստ է, դու փորձում ես Աստծուն:




> Եթե մարդ պետք է դարձի գա ու փոխվի սրտանց՝ չկրկնելով սխալները՝ էլ ի՞նչ կապ ունի Աստծու ներելը կամ չներելը, հենա մարդ փոխվում է, փոխվում է և նրա ճակատագիրը, չի փոխվում՝ չի փոխվում և նրա ճակատագիրը (ինչ ցանում է այն էլ հնձում է), էլ ի՞նչ կապ ունի այստեղ Աստված, որին դարձրել են մի բարի մարդ ասես բոլոր մարդկային հատկություններով:


Հուսի՛կ, դու չես ուզում հասկանալ, որ Աստված հարաբերվում է մարդկանց հետ, իսկ մեր յուրաքանչյուր սխալն առաջին հերթին մեղք է Աստծո նկատմամբ: Երբ դու մեկին նեղացնում ես, ներողություն խնդրում ես, չէ՞: Մի՞թե քեզ համար կապ չունի քեզ ներում է, թե ոչ: Ինձ համար, օրինակ, դա շատ կարևոր է: Ես ոչ մի Աստված չեմ ստեղծում, ես խոսում եմ այն Աստծո մասին, որին ՃԱՆԱՉՈՒՄ ԵՄ, որի հետ ամեն օր ՀԱՐԱԲԵՐՎՈՒՄ ԵՄ: 



> Բյուրակն, ո՞վ էր Հիսուսը: Մի մարդ, ում անունը գրել են մի խումբ խելոք մարդիկ մի ամբողջ քաղաքակրթության համար նախատեսված գրքում թե՞՝ հեթանոս, ում օգտագործել են նույն անձինք իրենց նպատակների համար (նրա անունն ավելի ճիշտ), թե ուղղակի մի անուն: Ոչ-ոք չի կարող ակամայից պատասխանել այս հարցին ու պնդել թե դա իրոք այդպես է, քանի որ այսօր պատմությունը քաղաքակրթության ամենաքաղաքականացված ոլորտն է:


Հիսուսն Աստծո Որդին է, կատարյալ մարդ, կատարյալ Աստված, որի գալստից դեռ շատ առաջ գրվել է մարգարեություններում: Հենց վերջերս էլ հայտնաբերվել է Եսայու մարգարեության մի ձեռագիր, որը շատ ավելի հին է, քան մինչ այժմ եղածները: Եվ գիտե՞ս ինչն է զարմանալի: Տառացիորեն նույնն է: Եվ գրվել է Հիսուսի գալստից շատ առաջ: Հիսուսը չ*էր*, Հիսուսն *է*. Նա հիմա էլ կա, կենդանի է, ինձ հետ խոսում է:



> Գիտե՞ք ոնց, մարդ պիտի հավատա նրան, ինչի ապացույցն ունի, եվ իրավունք ունի չհավատալու նրան, ինչի ապացույցը չունի:


Երանի՜ նրանց, ովքեր չտեսած հավատում են: Եթե ապացույցներ կան, էլ հավատքի կարիք չկա: Երբ դու փողոցն անցնում ես, դու ապացույցներ ունե՞ս, որ անվնաս հասնելու ես մյուս մայթին: Դու հավատում ես, որ անվնաս կանցնես, և անցնում ես:

----------


## Մախլուտո

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:
> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?
> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել? 
> Հարցերը բազմաթիվ են ուղղակի սկզբից էս երեքը, եթե սենց թեմա կա տեղափոխեք այնտեղ ադմիններ ես ինչքան նայեցի չգտա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
> Աստծո արարքներն անմեկնելի են պատասխանը չի ընդհունվում


Գիտեմ թեմաի մեջ արդեն ավելի առաջ եք այնուամենայնիվ կուզենայի անդրադարնալ էս հարցիդ:
Ուրեմն նախ և առաջ ասեմ որ 
Քրածիցդ ելնելով կարողեմ ասել ջես հավատում ասծուն կամ կոնկրետ Քրիստոնեությանը: Ուրեմն ազն որ Հիսուսն իրոք եղել է ու իրոք եղել է ասծո որդին դա ոչ միայն գրել են մարգարեները կամ նրա աշակերտները: Այլ նաև շատ շատ Հույն և Հռոմեացի պատմաբաններ : Այ որ մի քիչ քիչ հերետիկոսությամբ զբաղվես ու մի քիչ փոխարենը շատ գիրք կարդաս (կարգին գրքեր) կիմանաիր որ Gaius Cornelius  ը քրում է հետևյալը « ՊԻղատոսը իր ծառաներից մեկին ուղարկում է Հիսուսի դամբարան որ գնա ու նա ստուգի թե արթյոք Հիսուսն Հարություն առավ թե ոչ: ԵՎ ծառան պատմում է հետո Gaius Cornelius  ին որ դա արաջին անգամ էր որ նա տեսավ թե ինչպես է մարդ հարություն առնում:»Այնպես որ այդ ամենը ապացուցվաց բաներեն ու եթե Հիսուսի ով լինելը իրոք ապացուցված է ինքնաբերաբար Աստվածաշնչի պարունակությունը համապատասխանում է չշմարտության հետ: 
Հիմա անդրադառնամ հարցերիդ
1. Նախ և արաջ ասեմ որ ըտենց բան աստվածաշնչում չկա գրած: Այո ինչ որ բաներ կան որ տանում են դեպի այդ: Բայց դու էդ չար կամ սատանա ասածին բնութաքրում են ինչպես մի Բանդիդի կամ Հանցաքործի (Մահկանացու) կնկարագրեիր: Չար ուժի հենց նպատակը այն է որ տանջի մարդկանց կապ չունի իրենխ չար ճանապարհն են ընտրել թե ոչ:Ուղղակի հարցադրումդ շատ երեխայական է  :Sad:  սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել?) ինձ թվումա դա շատ պարզ բան է որ սատանան ապուշա եթե ոչ ավել:Աշխատի սենց տեմաների շուրջ էտտէնց պրիմիտիվ մի մտածի , մի քիչ խորը փորցի մտածել:
2.Դու էնէնց ես խոսում վոնց որ ենենց մի 42 անգամ դրախտում կամ դժողքում ես եղել
հավատա ինձ եթե արժանն լինի մարդը նա անպայման կքնա դժողք կամ դրախտ:
3.Ուրեմն սենց ասեմ քեզ աստված մարդուն տվելա ազատ ընտրելու հնարավորությունը կամ աշ կամ ձախ ինքնաբերաբար կամ ճիշտ կամ սխալ: Էդ մեկում ճիշտ ես1 Բայց Կյանքը այնպես չի ընթանում որ ամեն մեկս պատժվենք ուղղակի մեր սխալները քործելուց: Ինչ որ մեկի սխալի պաճառով կարող է ամբողջ մի ժողովուրդ կոտորվել: Ինջպես եղավ մեր պատմության Եջերում չԷ՞:  Թաելատը կամ Էնվերը գործեցին սխալը ու մենք կոտորվեցինք: Բազց ոչ թե կոտորվեցինք վորովհետև աստված էդպես կամեցավ չէ կոտորվեցինք քանզի սխալներ գործվեցին: Բայց դե մեր աղոթքները էլի մեզ Փրկեցին ու դա իրոք հրաշք ե: Ասա ինձ մի պետության անուն որն իր ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում թշնամու լծի տակ է եղել մինչև օրս գոյատևում է և ունի թե իր կուլտուրան թե Իր լեզուն և թե իր պատմությունը: Հավատացած Եղիր դա մեր Հայ քաջերի ու մեր աղոթքների վաստակն է:
Այնպես որ մի մտածիր այդպես որ ով վոր սխալէ անում նա էլ պատժվում է: Ոչ: Աստված իր որդուն ուղղարկեց երկիր ու Հիսուն տանջվեց մեր բոլորիս մեղքերի համար: Չժխտես խնդրումեմ այդ փաստը քանի որ ինչպես վերևում եմ գրել  Հիսուսի Սուրբ լինելը ապացուցված և քրի է առնված ոչ միայն մարգարեների կողմից կամ աշակերտների այլ նաև շաաատ և շաաատ ՀԵՐԵՏԻԿՈՍ անգամ պատմաբանների կողմից: Կամ ել մեր Հայերի կողմից::::::::::: Կարդա Ագաթանգեղոս քո հարցերի պատասխանը ավելի մանրամասն կգտնես եթե գրածս բավական չեր :: Կամ Խորհուրդ կտաի եթե արդեն կարդացել ել նորից ու ես անգամ ավելի մանրակրկիտ կերպով կարդաիր ավետարանն ու աշխատերի հասկանալ:                                                Ներող երերխէք ջան որ էսքան գրեցի :Smile:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

*Բյուրակն*, իսկ գիտեիր, որ 50-ականներին գտել էին մի մարգարեություն, որ ժամանակաշրջանով ավելի մոտ էր Հիսուսի ժամանակաշրջանին, քան քո իմացած բոլոր մնացած մարգարեությունները, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում: Դե Վատիկանը, պարզ բան է, չի ընդունում այդ մարգարեության «իրավացիությունը»: Բայց կարեվորն այն է, որ Հիսուսն այնտեղ հիշատակվում էր որպես ՀԵԹԱՆՈՍ:

----------


## Մախլուտո

> *Բյուրակն*, իսկ գիտեիր, որ 50-ականներին գտել էին մի մարգարեություն, որ ժամանակաշրջանով ավելի մոտ էր Հիսուսի ժամանակաշրջանին, քան քո իմացած բոլոր մնացած մարգարեությունները, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում: Դե Վատիկանը, պարզ բան է, չի ընդունում այդ մարգարեության «իրավացիությունը»: Բայց կարեվորն այն է, որ Հիսուսն այնտեղ հիշատակվում էր որպես ՀԵԹԱՆՈՍ:


Դա գտելեն մի մարգարեություն իսկ այն որ Հիսուսն ասծո որդին է դրա մասին քտնվելեն ը պահպանգվէլ ավելին քան 50 մարգարեություններ և պատմական քրառումներ այնպես որ կարողա մի հատ քյալ գլոխ իրանից էշ էշ դուսա տվել բլթցրելա:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Իսկ գիտեիր, որ Վատիկանում կան բազմաթիվ գրքեր, պատմական, որոնց բացի Հռոմի պապ կոչեցյալ երեվույթից եվ կարդինալներից բացի ոչ-ոք իրավունք չունի մոտենալու: Էտ ի՞նչից կլինի: Երեվի վախենում են ինչ-որ բանից չէ՞: Ողղակի հրեաները լավ են կարողացել փակել գրեթե բոլոր ծակուծուկերը, իսկ որոնք չեն հասցրել, մենք ենք անում:
Կարծում եմ էս անեկդոտի ճիշտ տեղն այստեղ է.



> 2 հրեա նստած խոսում են: Մեկը մյուսին հարցնում է.
> - Իսկ էտ «դուրս գալը»(տուալետ գնալը) ֆիզիկական աշխատանք է, թե՞ մտավոր:
> Երկրորդը մի պահ խառնվում է, բայց միանգամից իրեն վերգտնելով պատասխանում.
> - Մտավոր կլինի ... որովհետեվ եթե ֆիզիկական լիներ՝ մեկին կստիպեինք, մեր տեղը կաներ:

----------


## Highordy

> *Բյուրակն*, ո՞վ էր Հիսուսը: Մի մարդ, ում անունը գրել են մի խումբ խելոք մարդիկ մի ամբողջ քաղաքակրթության համար նախատեսված գրքում թե՞՝ հեթանոս, ում օգտագործել են նույն անձինք իրենց նպատակների համար (նրա անունն ավելի ճիշտ), թե ուղղակի մի անուն: Ոչ-ոք չի կարող ակամայից պատասխանել այս հարցին ու պնդել թե դա իրոք այդպես է, քանի որ այսօր պատմությունը քաղաքակրթության ամենաքաղաքականացված ոլորտն է: 
> Գիտե՞ք ոնց, մարդ պիտի հավատա նրան, ինչի ապացույցն ունի, եվ իրավունք ունի չհավատալու նրան, ինչի ապացույցը չունի: Կոնկրետ այս դեպքում իմ դիրքորոշումը պարզ է: Ես հավատում եմ, որ կա մի վերին գաղափար, որն ամենուրեք է, դա բնությունն է, տիեզերքը, եթերը, կատարելությունը, ով ոնց կուզի, բայց այն միայն կարող է հետեվել: Ըստ ինձ բնության մեձ կա ընդամենը մի օրենք, համաձայն որի մատերիական աշխարհում հարմոնիա է, անկախ մեզանից, եվ ինչ կատարվում է՝ դա իրադարձությունների լավագույն ընթացքն է:



Չարժե կյանքը և տիեզերքը դիտարկել միայն մատերիալիստական նմանապես նաև իդեալիստական տեսանկյուններից: Գտնում եմ, որ դա թերի մոտեցում է: Տիեզերքը պետք է փորձել ընկալել այս երկու «հիմնուղիների» համադրմամբ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ գիտեիր, որ Վատիկանում կան բազմաթիվ գրքեր, պատմական, որոնց բացի Հռոմի պապ կոչեցյալ երեվույթից եվ կարդինալներից բացի ոչ-ոք իրավունք չունի մոտենալու:


Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ գրքեր են, բայց նաև այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում դրանց գոյությանը: Այդ ինչպե՞ս է, որ հայտնի է, որ դրանք կան, բայց դրանց պարունակությունը հայտնի չէ: Ամեն դեպքում չեմ վախենում. թող դրանք հրապարակվեն: Այդ ամենը շատ թույլ է քրիստոնյայի հավատքը սասանելու համար, ինչպես թույլ էր «Դա Վինչիի ծածկագիրը» ֆիլմը: Բայց մի բան կա. իրոք եկեղեցին հաճախ հեռանում է Աստծուց, և Աստծո պաշտամունքը դառնում է Հռոմի պապի, կաթողիկոսի և այլ կրոնական առաջնորդների պաշտամունք: Այդպես չպետք է լինի:

----------


## Highordy

> inchpes du asacir inqy apush a u voch miajn, inqy naev shat lav hamapataskhanum a ir anunin-satana,u ira npatakn a hnc mardun djokhq tanely,isk budan inqy henc nujn satanan a urish anunov
> 
> Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց 
> erekhanery yntrelu hnaravorutjun chunen isk irenc cnoghnry- unen,


Իսկ ինչու՞ եք մոռանում, որ սատանան նույնպես հրեշտակ է, ուղղակի ըմբոստացած: Նա այլ կերպ է պատկերացնում աշխարը: Նրան չեմ «արդարացնում»: Բայց եկեք մի բան էլ նկատի ունենանք. որ քրիստոնեությունը շատ հասկացություններ, որոնք խոչնդոտում էին համընդհանուր ընդունմանը իմաստի առումով դարձրեց հակադարձ. այսինքն՝ Արևի սիմվոլ հանդիսացող ագռավը դարձավ ապերախտ, չարագույժ և դեռ ավելին, վհուկների գործիք, Լուսաբերը դարձավ Լուցիֆեռ, և ընդհանրապես չխոսվեց, որ Հիսուսի ամբողջ գաղափարը վերցված է հեթանոսությունից. այն է՝ մեռնող-հառնող բնության աստվածացումից, կամ փայտե խաչի վրա խաչվելը՝ Օդինի ինքնակամ Իգգդրասիլ ծառի վրա կապկպվելու գաղափարից, որ մինչև միջնադար (լավ չեմ հիշում մինչև որ թվականը, բայց որ դա այդպես է՝ համոզված եմ) Հիսուսին արգելված էր պատկերել մարդու կերպարանքով, նրան պատկերում էին կամ արևի կամ խոյի (արևի սիմվոլ) տեսքով… ու դեռ առ այսօր բոլոր սրբերին պատկերում են Արևապսակով: Հեթանոսության հիմնական դրույթների, չեմ վախենում ասել՝ դիցագողության երևույթ: Խաչը՝ դա նույնպես Արևի սիմվոլ է: Նմանապես և Գերխաչը:

Միայն մի կողմի բերած փաստարկները բավարար հիմք չեն հանդիսանում գալ կատեգորիկ եզրահանգումների. տվյալ դեպքում նկատի ունեմ քրիստոնեության պնդումները:

Մարդկության նախաքրիստոնեական ժամանակահատվածը ավելի մեծ է, քան քրիստոնեության պատմությունը: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մարդկանց համոզել, որ մինչ այժմ ինչ գիտեիք - բացարձակ սխալ է: Այսօրվանից միակ ճիշտը մեր ասածն է:

Լավ, ասելը մի բան… Բա այդ նույն մարդկանց ավելին իմանալու ձգտման բացակայությունը և պատրաստի, արդեն «ծամած, բերանը դրված» դոգմաները որպես հիմնաքար ընդունելու պախարակելի հնազանդությունը ինչպե՞ս կանվանեք… Եվ դեռ ասում են, թե կասկածելու, պրպտելու, ավելին իմանալու շնորհը մարդուն տրված է ի վերուստ: Իրենց վարմունքով սպանում են Աստվածատուր շնորհների գաղափարը, միևնույն ժամանակ փորձում ապացուցել, որ միայն իրենք են փրկվելու, մնացածին էլ հայտարարում «անհավատ»… Ի՞նչ «անհավատ», ինչի՞ն «անհավատ»…

Գրառումներիցս մեկում ասել եմ, նորից կրկնում եմ, ԱՐԱՐՉԻ գույությունը, անձամբ ինձ համար - անվիճելի փաստ է… Բայց հենց ՆՐԱ սիրուն, խնդրում եմ, ավելորդ բաներ մի հնարեք ՆՐԱ շուրջ և մի փորձեք սևը սպիտակի տեղ հրամցնել, միայն թե ձեր տեսակետը ճիշտ հայտարարվի: Առանց այն էլ աշխարհում սուտը և կեղծիքը գերազանցում են նորմալ մարդու ընկալունակության շեմը:

Իսկ նրանց, ովքեր «դրել են ու մի հանգի» նույն բանն են ասում, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մյուս կողմն էլ ուսումնասիրել:

Երբ մի անգամ ծանոթներիցս մեկին առաջարկեցի կարդալ արյաց «Աստվածաշունչը» - հրաժարվեց, որ դրանով կարող է խախտվել իր առկա հավատը: Այդ ի՞նչ երերուն հավատ է, որ ձեր իսկ կողմից «հիմարություն» և «սուտ» հայտարարված ուսմունքը կարող է խախտել ձեր «անխախտ» հավատքը:

----------


## Արսեն

Սենց խոսք կա չէ՞ քրիստոնեության մեջ «եթե ապտակում են երեսիդ, դեմ տուր մյուս թուշդ»:
կամ մոտավորապես սենց մի բան: այսինքն դու մի խփի առաջինը, բայց երբ քեզ խփեն, ցույց տուր մյուս «երեսդ»՝ որ դու էլ շատ բան կարող ես: 
Թե միգուցե իմաստը նրանում ա, որ ինչքան ուզում են թող «տշեն», բայց պետք չի պատասխանել: Ուղղակի տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բան են ասում...

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

> Չարժե կյանքը և տիեզերքը դիտարկել միայն մատերիալիստական նմանապես նաև իդեալիստական տեսանկյուններից: Գտնում եմ, որ դա թերի մոտեցում է: Տիեզերքը պետք է փորձել ընկալել այս երկու «հիմնուղիների» համադրմամբ:


Համենայն դեպս, երբ ինչ-որ փորձանք է գլխիս գալիս, առաջին անունը, որ տալիս եմ, Աստծո անունն է: 
*Highordy*, իսկ ինպե՞ս կարելի է ձեռք բերել արյաց «Աստվածաշունչը»-ը:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 
*Arss*, դրա իմաստն այն է, որ եթե իսկական քրիստոնյա ես՝ էտ օրին չես հասնի

----------


## ihusik

Բոլոր նմանատիպ զրույցները հանգում են միևնույն հարցին ու նրանից կախված պատասխանից էլ մարդիկ ամեն մեկն սկսում է կառուցել իր աշխարհընկալումն ու ապրելակերպը: Այդ հարցն է. <<Ի՞նչ է Աստված>>: Այս կապակցությամբ ուզում եմ մեջ բերել վաղուց alone-ի կողմից "Առակներ, իմաստուն պատմություններ" թեմայում կատարած գրառումը. 


> Մի մարդ քայլում է ծովափով ու անվերջ մտածում է ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՅԻՆ սկզբի և այնպիսի հարցերի շուրջ , որոնց մասին շատ մտծողներ արտահայտվել են  այսպես. -«ԱՍՏԾՈ ճանապարհները անքննելի են...» ԵՎ հանկարծ մի մանկան է հանդիպում, որը իր փոքրիկ դույլով օվկիանոսից ջուր էր վերցնում ու լցնում ավազի մեջ, իր իսկ կողմից փորված փոսի մեջ… Մի քիչ նայելուց հետո այս մարդը երեխային ասում է.
> -Այդ ի՞նչ ես անում:
> -Ուզում եմ օվկիանոսը լցնել այս փոսի մեջ:
> -Բալես ինչու՞ ես չարչարվում, չե՞ս հասկանում, որ այս ահռելի օվկիանոսը չես  կարող տեղավորել այդ փոքրիկ փոսի մեջ:
> Այդ խոսքերի վրա այս մանուկը հրեշտակ է դառնում ու հեռանում, ասելով.
> -Իսկ դու ինչպե՞ս ես փորձում ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՅԻՆ իմաստությունը տեղավորել այդ քո փոքրիկ ուղեղի մեջ ...


 Այնպես որ շարունակեք փորել մի փորքրիկ փոս ու այնտեղ փորձեք տեղավորել Անսահմանությունը... 
------------------------------------------
Հ.Գ. Այս առումով ամենահարմար ու շահավետ ձևն Աստծուն մեր իսկ կերպարով ու հատկություններով օժտելն է...

----------


## Highordy

> Սենց խոսք կա չէ՞ քրիստոնեության մեջ «եթե ապտակում են երեսիդ, դեմ տուր մյուս թուշդ»:
> կամ մոտավորապես սենց մի բան: այսինքն դու մի խփի առաջինը, բայց երբ քեզ խփեն, ցույց տուր մյուս «երեսդ»՝ որ դու էլ շատ բան կարող ես: 
> Թե միգուցե իմաստը նրանում ա, որ ինչքան ուզում են թող «տշեն», բայց պետք չի պատասխանել: Ուղղակի տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բան են ասում...


Արդար լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ է նշել անպայման, որ կա նաև մի այլ դրույթ՝ «ակռայ ընդ ակռայ, ական ընդ ական», որ նշանակում է ատամի դիմաց ատամ, որպես հատուցում՝ հանված աչքի համար հանված աչք… Թեև կասկածում եմ, որ որևէ *իսկապես* բարեպաշտ քրիստոնյա գործածած լինի այս խորհուրդը, քանի որ խոնարհության գաղափարը այդ ուսմունքում գերակայող է: Բայց ինչու՞… Միթե չի կարելի ի կատար ածել նաև այդ դրույթը, թեկուզ բարեպաշտության տեսանկյունից… ախր սուրբ գրքում է չէ՞ գրված: Ժամանակին ի կատար ածած լինեին - այսօր այս դեբատները կարող է ավելի քիչ լինեին: Միայն մեկ մարդ գիտեմ, որ ճիշտ է հասկացել քրիստոնեությունը՝ Մկրտիչ Խրիմյանը, երբ հայտարարեց, որ իր ձեռքին խաչ է, բայց եթե հակառակ բռնի - խաչը դառնում է սուր… Երի՜ցս փառք Խրիմյան Հայրիկին:

----------


## Highordy

> Համենայն դեպս, երբ ինչ-որ փորձանք է գլխիս գալիս, առաջին անունը, որ տալիս եմ, Աստծո անունն է: 
> *Highordy*, իսկ ինպե՞ս կարելի է ձեռք բերել արյաց «Աստվածաշունչը»-ը:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 
> *Arss*, դրա իմաստն այն է, որ եթե իսկական քրիստոնյա ես՝ էտ օրին չես հասնի


Մի փոքր կրճատված, բայց *.doc ֆայլերով ունեմ: Ձևն ասեք՝ ուղարկեմ. տեսնում եմ, որ ոչ ICQ եք նշել, ոչ YAHOO MESSENGER ոչ էլ որևէ այլ միջոց:

Կուղարկեմ դիցաբանության մասը:

----------


## movs

Hargelis, ajd mardik voch te kuroren en havatum ajn amenin inch asum en, ajl nranq haskacel en vor da e miak chshmarit uxin,qani vor nranq haskacel u zgacel en te inch e nshanakum Astco ser, vory imijiajloc Qez vraela taracvum

*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## Highordy

> Hargelis, ajd mardik voch te kuroren en havatum ajn amenin inch asum en, ajl nranq haskacel en vor da e miak chshmarit uxin,qani vor nranq haskacel u zgacel en te inch e nshanakum Astco ser, vory imijiajloc Qez vraela taracvum


Ճիշտն ասած ինձ համար պարզ չէ թե ում են ուղղված այս խոսքերը (խնդրում եմ ներեք, եթե «մեջ եմ ընկնում»), բայց թույլ տվեք կարծիք հայտնել, որ բերված «հասկացել են» պատճառը ես էլ կարող եմ ձևակերպել որպես «ընտրել են հեշտ ճանապարհը», այն է՝ չլողալ հոսանքին հակառակ: Իսկ կուրորեն հավատացողներ (որոնցից ի դեպ հենց կազմվում են ֆունդամենտալիստական շարժումները) որքան ասեք կան… ու դեռ դրանից էլ շատ…

Աստծո սիրո գաղափարը ըմբռնելու համար հարկավոր է բավականին զարգացած լինել թե հոգով և թե ուղեղով: Տես վերևում բերված առածը:

Բայց արի ու տես, որ ջերմեռանդ աղոթող հավատացյալների (խոսքս բոլոր կրոններին է վերաբերվում) շարքերում «գիտունիկները» բավականին, մեղմ ասած, սակավաթիվ են: Այ դրանց մեջ մեծամասնություն կազմողների մասին է հենց «կուրորեն հավատացողներ» որոշիչը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սենց խոսք կա չէ՞ քրիստոնեության մեջ «եթե ապտակում են երեսիդ, դեմ տուր մյուս թուշդ»:
> կամ մոտավորապես սենց մի բան: այսինքն դու մի խփի առաջինը, բայց երբ քեզ խփեն, ցույց տուր մյուս «երեսդ»՝ որ դու էլ շատ բան կարող ես:
> Թե միգուցե իմաստը նրանում ա, որ ինչքան ուզում են թող «տշեն», բայց պետք չի պատասխանել: Ուղղակի տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բան են ասում...


Դա տարբեր իմաստներով կարելի է հասկանալ: Համենայնդեպս, մի բան գիտեմ, որ քրիստոնեությունը չի քարոզում, որ թույլ տաս քեզ էշի տեղ դնեն: Ես, համենայնդեպս, հասկանում եմ, որ եթե դու մի կողմից հարված ես ստանում, փորձիր քեզ այլ կերպ դրսևորել: Չեմ ասում ձևեր թափիր, այլ պարզապես քո այլ հատկանիշներ դրսևորիր:

----------


## Highordy

> Համենայն դեպս, երբ ինչ-որ փորձանք է գլխիս գալիս, առաջին անունը, որ տալիս եմ, Աստծո անունն է: 
> *Highordy*, իսկ ինպե՞ս կարելի է ձեռք բերել արյաց «Աստվածաշունչը»-ը:



Ուրախությամբ բոլորին կարող եմ հայտնել, որ «ՈւԽՏԱԳԻՐՔԸ» կամ ավելիճիշտ նրա մի գլուխը՝ «Ծագումնարանը» կարող եք ձեռք բերել *ԱՅՍՏԵՂ*

----------


## Արշակ

> Սենց խոսք կա չէ՞ քրիստոնեության մեջ «եթե ապտակում են երեսիդ, դեմ տուր մյուս թուշդ»:
> կամ մոտավորապես սենց մի բան: այսինքն դու մի խփի առաջինը, բայց երբ քեզ խփեն, ցույց տուր մյուս «երեսդ»՝ որ դու էլ շատ բան կարող ես: 
> Թե միգուցե իմաստը նրանում ա, որ ինչքան ուզում են թող «տշեն», բայց պետք չի պատասխանել: Ուղղակի տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բան են ասում...


Առաջին մեկնաբանությունը հետաքրքիր ու ավելի խելքին մոտիկ է թվում։ Թե չէ դարեր շարունակ «կրոնավորները» երկրորդ մեկնաբանությամբ հայ ժողովրդին խաբելով ստրկամտություն են քարոզում ու համոզում, թե պետք չի պայքարել արտաքին ու ներքին թշնամիների դեմ։




> Արդար լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ է նշել անպայման, որ կա նաև մի այլ դրույթ՝ «ակռայ ընդ ակռայ, ական ընդ ական», որ նշանակում է ատամի դիմաց ատամ, որպես հատուցում՝ հանված աչքի համար հանված աչք… Թեև կասկածում եմ, որ որևէ *իսկապես* բարեպաշտ քրիստոնյա գործածած լինի այս խորհուրդը, քանի որ խոնարհության գաղափարը այդ ուսմունքում գերակայող է: Բայց ինչու՞… Միթե չի կարելի ի կատար ածել նաև այդ դրույթը, թեկուզ բարեպաշտության տեսանկյունից… ախր սուրբ գրքում է չէ՞ գրված: Ժամանակին ի կատար ածած լինեին - այսօր այս դեբատները կարող է ավելի քիչ լինեին: Միայն մեկ մարդ գիտեմ, որ ճիշտ է հասկացել քրիստոնեությունը՝ Մկրտիչ Խրիմյանը, երբ հայտարարեց, որ իր ձեռքին խաչ է, բայց եթե հակառակ բռնի - խաչը դառնում է սուր… Երի՜ցս փառք Խրիմյան Հայրիկին:


Կարծում եմ, որ  «ակռայ ընդ ակռայ, ական ընդ ական»-ը ոչ թե նշանակում է, որ չարի դեմ պետք է չարով պատասխանել, այլ այն նույն «ինչ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես»-ն է, ուղղակի այլ ձևակերպմամբ։ Այսինքն՝ արտահայտում է տիեզերական պատճառ-հետևանքի, կարմայի օրենքը։ Ոչինչ անհետևանք չի անցնում-գնում։
Բայց սրանից պետք չի եզրակացնել, թե պետք չի պայքարել չարի դեմ։ Անպայման պետք է պայքարել, բայց առանց չարանալու։

----------


## Highordy

> Կարծում եմ, որ  «ակռայ ընդ ակռայ, ական ընդ ական»-ը ոչ թե նշանակում է, որ չարի դեմ պետք է չարով պատասխանել, այլ այն նույն «ինչ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես»-ն է, ուղղակի այլ ձևակերպմամբ։


Ափսո՜ս… Փաստորեն՝ քրիստոնեությունը «անատամ» է չարի դեմ:




> Այսինքն՝ արտահայտում է տիեզերական պատճառ-հետևանքի, կարմայի օրենքը։ Ոչինչ անհետևանք չի անցնում-գնում։


 Պատկերացնենք, որ ես փողոցում հանգիստ կանգնած եմ ու ինչ-որ մեկը գալիս, ապտակում է: Ըստ վերը բերված Ձեր բացատրության - նա անպայման մի օր կպատժվի դրա համար, քանի որ «կհնձի այն՝ ինչ ցանեց»: Դե, ենթադրենք ես էլ մի օր «սփոփիչ մրցանակ կստանամ» անտեղի ապտակ «ուտելու» համար: Հասկացանք: Բայց չէ՞ որ ես մինչ այդ ոչ մի վատ բան չէի արել, այսինքն՝ ոչ մի վատ բան «չէի ցանել», որ ապտակի տեսքով «հնձեցի»: Այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք պատճառ-հետևանքային կապը: Ես «պատճառ» չէի տվել: Միայն թե չասեք, թե անցյալում մի այլ, սրա հետ կապ չունեցող զանցանք եմ կատարել ու այդ օրը պատժվեցի անկապ, դրա հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունեցող «հետևանքով»:

Ստացվում է, որ ըստ քրիստոնեության, Աստված իր իսկ ստեղծած «պատճառ-հետևանքային» օրենքով մեզ դրել է մեղանչելու անելաների պարտքի տակ: Այսինքն՝ նույն Հուդայի պատմությունը՝ «պահանջվում է մատնի՛չ» և դա պետք է դու լինես (ի դեպ՝ Հուդան իր վրա վերցրեց մատնության՝ Հիսուսի դրդմամբ և ինքնասպանության՝ իր հոգու վրա պարտադրված մատնության մեղքի, ծանրագույն մեղքերը):

«Ապտակողին» Աստծո կամքը կատարողի դեր վերագրելու դեպքում ասեմ, որ Աստված, որի գոյությանը ես անվերապահորեն հավատում եմ որպես ԱՐԱՐՉԻ, դժվար թե ստեղծեր «պատճառ-հետևանքային» այդպիսի խրթին համակարգ: Առավել հեշտ և ուսանելի տարբերակ կլիներ գործելիք մեղքս «հենց օրոցքում» խափանելը… Այսօր տիրող քաոսն էլ ավելի քիչ կլիներ:




> Բայց սրանից պետք չի եզրակացնել, թե պետք չի պայքարել չարի դեմ։ Անպայման պետք է պայքարել, բայց առանց չարանալու։


«Առանց չարանալու» ասելով եթե նկատի ունեք չ՛ԱՐ դառնալը՝ միանշանակ կողմ եմ…

Ափսո՜ս… Հատուցման տարբերակը ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ էր: :LOL: 

Ի լրումն այս ամենին ասեմ, որ սրանք միայն մտքի վարժություններ էին: Պատճառ - Հետևանքային կապը իսկապես գոյություն ունի, այն համահունչ է նյութի պահպանման օրենքին (ոչնչից ինչ չի ստեղծվում և ինչը ոչինչ չի դառնում):

Գոյություն ունի՛: Բայց ոչ կրոնական աստառով…

----------


## Արշակ

Highordy,  հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ մանրամասն գրելու, բայց սխալ հասկացար ու մեկնաբանեցիր ասածս։ 
Ուշադրություն դարձրու էս գրածիս.



> Arss-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 				
> Սենց խոսք կա չէ՞ քրիստոնեության մեջ «եթե ապտակում են երեսիդ, դեմ տուր մյուս թուշդ»:
> կամ մոտավորապես սենց մի բան: այսինքն դու մի խփի առաջինը, բայց երբ քեզ խփեն, ցույց տուր մյուս «երեսդ»՝ որ դու էլ շատ բան կարող ես: 
> Թե միգուցե իմաստը նրանում ա, որ ինչքան ուզում են թող «տշեն», բայց պետք չի պատասխանել: Ուղղակի տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բան են ասում...
> 
> 
> Առաջին մեկնաբանությունը հետաքրքիր ու ավելի խելքին մոտիկ է թվում։ Թե չէ դարեր շարունակ «կրոնավորները» երկրորդ մեկնաբանությամբ հայ ժողովրդին խաբելով ստրկամտություն են քարոզում ու համոզում, թե պետք չի պայքարել արտաքին ու ներքին թշնամիների դեմ։


Ինչպես տեսնում ես, ես գովում եմ առաջին մեկնաբանությունը ու սխալ եմ համարում երկրորդը։ Այինքն՝ այդ միտքը չի նշանակում, թե պիտի վիզդ ծռած թողես, որ վրայովդ անցնեն։
Չարից պաշտպանվելն ու չարին պատժելը դեռևս չարանալ չի նշանակում։ Հաճախ դրանով օգնում ես չարություն անողին հասկանալ, որ չի կարող անպատիժ մնալ։ Այսպիսով դու երևի մասնակցում ես  «ինչ ցանես, այն կհնձես» տիեզերական օրենքի պահպանմանը և ոչ թե որպես կողքից նայող անգործունյա, անուժ, անկյանք առարկա ես մնում։ 
Երբ զինվորը պաշտպանում է իր հայրենիքը ագրեսիվ թշնամուց, նա չարություն չի անում։ Ու Աստվածաշնչում մի քանի պատմություններ կան, որոնցում Աստված հովանավորում է զինվորին, որը  թշնամուց պաշտպանում է իր ժողովրդին։

----------


## ihusik

Ի լրացումն Արշակի ասածին, խորհուրդ կտայի այս առումով շատ ուսանելի <<Բհագավաթ Գիտա>>-ն կարդալ, ուր ողջ իմաստը հենց այդ հարցի մեկնությանն է ուղված... չպատմեմ ողջ իմաստն, ուղղակի կարդացեք ու ամեն բան պարզ կլինի, միայ թե կարդալուց միշտ հիշեք, որ այդ պայքարն, որ նկարագրված է այդ գրվածքում, նախ և առաջ մարդու մեջ տեղի ունեցող պայքարն է հետո նոր միայն արտաքին աշխարհում:

----------


## Highordy

> Ի լրացումն Արշակի ասածին, խորհուրդ կտայի այս առումով շատ ուսանելի <<Բհագավաթ Գիտա>>-ն կարդալ, ուր ողջ իմաստը հենց այդ հարցի մեկնությանն է ուղված... չպատմեմ ողջ իմաստն, ուղղակի կարդացեք ու ամեն բան պարզ կլինի, միայ թե կարդալուց միշտ հիշեք, որ այդ պայքարն, որ նկարագրված է այդ գրվածքում, նախ և առաջ մարդու մեջ տեղի ունեցող պայքարն է հետո նոր միայն արտաքին աշխարհում:


Ներիր, բայց ստացվում է, որ քրիստոնեությունը հասկանալու համար պետք է դիմենք բուդդիզմի՞ն: :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ներիր, բայց ստացվում է, որ քրիստոնեությունը հասկանալու համար պետք է դիմենք բուդդիզմի՞ն:


Կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում քրիստոնեությունն այնքան է աղավաղվել ու հեռացել Քրիստոսի տված ուսմունքից, որ այո, հիմա այն հասկանալու և ճիշտ մեկնաբանելու համար իսկապես ստիպված ենք դիմել արևելյան կրոններին ու ուսմունքներին, թե չէ Աստվածաշնչում հակասական ու անտրամաբանական դատողությունները, ինչպես նաև անպատասխան մնացող հարցերն այնքան շատ են, որ առանց օժանդակ օգնության շատերը պարզապես սխալ ուղղությամբ են գնում՝ համոզված լինելով, սակայն, որ Աստվածաշունչը դեպի ճշմարտություն տանող միակ ուղին է, իսկ մնացածը սուտ են, մի խոսքով՝ «մենք ենք, որ կանք, մեզնից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա»։  :Think:  Տխուր է, բայց այդպես է...  :Sad:

----------


## ihusik

> Ներիր, բայց ստացվում է, որ քրիստոնեությունը հասկանալու համար պետք է դիմենք բուդդիզմի՞ն:


Ես դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում և ոչ միայն քրիստոնեության համար, այլ նաև բոլոր հիմնական կրոնների լավ ըմբռնմանն ու հասկանալուն շատ կօգնի, եթե մարդ ուսումնասիրի ու  համադրի այլ ոչ թե հակադրի այդ բոլոր Մեծ Ուսուցիչների կողմից աշխարհին տրված Ճշմարտությունները ու այդպիսով կկարողանանք գտնել նրանցում եղած ընդհանրություններն, որոնք վերցված են միևնույն զուլալ աղբյուրից՝ Աստվածային Իմաստությունից ու այդպիսով ավելի լավ կհասկանանք ցանկացած առանձին վերցրած կրոն՝ զերց մնալով դոգմատիզմից կամ <<իմ կրոնն ու Աստվածն է ամենաճիշտն>> արտահայտություններից ու պատերազմական ոգուց: 

Հետո մի պահ եկ դուրս գանք կրոնական հարցերից (ուր մարդիկ սովորաբար շատ ավելի անհանդուրժող են միմյանց նկատմամբ) ու մի հարց տամ մաթեմատիկայի հետ կապված. եթե խնդիր ես լուծում ու դու շատ սիրում ես Պյութագորասի ուսմունքն ու նրա թեորեմներն անգիր գիտես, որոնք հաճախ քեզ օգնել են խնդիրներ լուծելուն, բայց ահա դու ունես մի նոր խնդիր ու այդ խնդիրն լուծելու համար դու պետք է օգտվես մեկ այլ հեղինակի կողմից առաջ քաշված ու դարերով փորձված մի թեորեմից քո խնդրին ճիշտ լուծում տալու համար, այս դեպքում ի՞նչ է, մարդ պետք է ասի ո՛չ ես ոչ մի այլ հեղինակի չեմ դիմի, թեկուզ և խնդիրս առանց լուծման մնա կամ սխալ ու կեղծ լուծում տամ, քանզի սիրում եմ ու հարգում միայն Պյութագորասի ասածնե՞րը: Մի՞ թե ծիծաղելի չի լինի այդպես վարվել:

Հ.Գ. մի ուղղում - <<Բհագավաթ Գիտան>> դա հնդիկների Սուրբ Գիրքն է ու վերցված է հնդկական <<Մահաբհարատա>>-յից, ուր ներկայացված է Քրիշնայի աշխարհին տրված Ճշմարտությունները:

----------


## Highordy

Նախ ասեմ, որ այդ հարց դիտմամբ էի տվել:



> Կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում քրիստոնեությունն այնքան է աղավաղվել ու հեռացել Քրիստոսի տված ուսմունքից, որ այո, հիմա այն հասկանալու և ճիշտ մեկնաբանելու համար իսկապես ստիպված ենք դիմել արևելյան կրոններին ու ուսմունքներին, թե չէ Աստվածաշնչում հակասական ու անտրամաբանական դատողությունները, ինչպես նաև անպատասխան մնացող հարցերն այնքան շատ են, որ առանց օժանդակ օգնության շատերը պարզապես սխալ ուղղությամբ են գնում՝ համոզված լինելով, սակայն, որ Աստվածաշունչը դեպի ճշմարտություն տանող միակ ուղին է, իսկ մնացածը սուտ են, մի խոսքով՝ «մենք ենք, որ կանք, մեզնից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա»։  Տխուր է, բայց այդպես է...


 :Hands Up: 



> Ես դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում և ոչ միայն քրիստոնեության համար, այլ նաև բոլոր հիմնական կրոնների լավ ըմբռնմանն ու հասկանալուն շատ կօգնի, եթե մարդ ուսումնասիրի ու  համադրի այլ ոչ թե հակադրի այդ բոլոր Մեծ Ուսուցիչների կողմից աշխարհին տրված Ճշմարտությունները ու այդպիսով կկարողանանք գտնել նրանցում եղած ընդհանրություններն, որոնք վերցված են միևնույն զուլալ աղբյուրից՝ Աստվածային Իմաստությունից ու այդպիսով ավելի լավ կհասկանանք ցանկացած առանձին վերցրած կրոն՝ զերց մնալով դոգմատիզմից կամ <<իմ կրոնն ու Աստվածն է ամենաճիշտն>> արտահայտություններից ու պատերազմական ոգուց: 
> 
> Հետո մի պահ եկ դուրս գանք կրոնական հարցերից (ուր մարդիկ սովորաբար շատ ավելի անհանդուրժող են միմյանց նկատմամբ) ու մի հարց տամ մաթեմատիկայի հետ կապված. եթե խնդիր ես լուծում ու դու շատ սիրում ես Պյութագորասի ուսմունքն ու նրա թեորեմներն անգիր գիտես, որոնք հաճախ քեզ օգնել են խնդիրներ լուծելուն, բայց ահա դու ունես մի նոր խնդիր ու այդ խնդիրն լուծելու համար դու պետք է օգտվես մեկ այլ հեղինակի կողմից առաջ քաշված ու դարերով փորձված մի թեորեմից քո խնդրին ճիշտ լուծում տալու համար, այս դեպքում ի՞նչ է, մարդ պետք է ասի ո՛չ ես ոչ մի այլ հեղինակի չեմ դիմի, թեկուզ և խնդիրս առանց լուծման մնա կամ սխալ ու կեղծ լուծում տամ, քանզի սիրում եմ ու հարգում միայն Պյութագորասի ասածնե՞րը: Մի՞ թե ծիծաղելի չի լինի այդպես վարվել:
> 
> Հ.Գ. մի ուղղում - <<Բհագավաթ Գիտան>> դա հնդիկների Սուրբ Գիրքն է ու վերցված է հնդկական <<Մահաբհարատա>>-յից, ուր ներկայացված է Քրիշնայի աշխարհին տրված Ճշմարտությունները:





> Միայն մի կողմի բերած փաստարկները բավարար հիմք չեն հանդիսանում գալ կատեգորիկ եզրահանգումների. տվյալ դեպքում նկատի ունեմ քրիստոնեության պնդումները:
> 
> Մարդկության նախաքրիստոնեական ժամանակահատվածը ավելի մեծ է, քան քրիստոնեության պատմությունը: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է մարդկանց համոզել, որ մինչ այժմ ինչ գիտեիք - բացարձակ սխալ է: Այսօրվանից միակ ճիշտը մեր ասածն է:
> 
> Լավ, ասելը մի բան… Բա այդ նույն մարդկանց ավելին իմանալու ձգտման բացակայությունը և պատրաստի, արդեն «ծամած, բերանը դրված» դոգմաները որպես հիմնաքար ընդունելու պախարակելի հնազանդությունը ինչպե՞ս կանվանեք… Եվ դեռ ասում են, թե կասկածելու, պրպտելու, ավելին իմանալու շնորհը մարդուն տրված է ի վերուստ: Իրենց վարմունքով սպանում են Աստվածատուր շնորհների գաղափարը, միևնույն ժամանակ փորձում ապացուցել, որ միայն իրենք են փրկվելու, մնացածին էլ հայտարարում «անհավատ»… Ի՞նչ «անհավատ», ինչի՞ն «անհավատ»…
> 
> Գրառումներիցս մեկում ասել եմ, նորից կրկնում եմ, ԱՐԱՐՉԻ գույությունը, անձամբ ինձ համար - անվիճելի փաստ է… Բայց հենց ՆՐԱ սիրուն, խնդրում եմ, ավելորդ բաներ մի հնարեք ՆՐԱ շուրջ և մի փորձեք սևը սպիտակի տեղ հրամցնել, միայն թե ձեր տեսակետը ճիշտ հայտարարվի: Առանց այն էլ աշխարհում սուտը և կեղծիքը գերազանցում են նորմալ մարդու ընկալունակության շեմը:
> 
> Իսկ նրանց, ովքեր «դրել են ու մի հանգի» նույն բանն են ասում, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մյուս կողմն էլ ուսումնասիրել:


Այ հենց սա էր, որ ուզում էի հարցովս բացատրել քթից այն կողմ տեսնել չուզեցող «հավատացյալներին»: Դոգմատիզմը դրոշակ են սարքել և դեռ ասում են, որ Աստվածաշունչը ընթերցելուց իրենց «աչքերը բացվում են»:

Այդ էր հենց պատճառը, երբ առաջարկում էի ընթերցել «*ՈւԽՏԱԳԻՐՔ*»ը:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

*Highordy*, ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է. դուք ՈւԽՏԱԳԻՐՔ-ը ընդունում եք որպես ի՞նչ ...

----------


## Highordy

> *Highordy*, ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է. դուք ՈւԽՏԱԳԻՐՔ-ը ընդունում եք որպես ի՞նչ ...


Օրինակ՝
որպես հայոց դիցաբանություն,
որպես պատմությանս և նրա թծնամիների վրա «աչքերս բացելու» առայժմ միակ միջոց,
որպես բուն հայոց Աստվածաշունչ,
որպես իմ ծագման և ապրելու իրավունքի գրավական…

Իսկ դու՞ք…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում քրիստոնեությունն այնքան է աղավաղվել ու հեռացել Քրիստոսի տված ուսմունքից, որ այո, հիմա այն հասկանալու և ճիշտ մեկնաբանելու համար իսկապես ստիպված ենք դիմել արևելյան կրոններին ու ուսմունքներին, թե չէ Աստվածաշնչում հակասական ու անտրամաբանական դատողությունները, ինչպես նաև անպատասխան մնացող հարցերն այնքան շատ են, որ առանց օժանդակ օգնության շատերը պարզապես սխալ ուղղությամբ են գնում՝ համոզված լինելով, սակայն, որ Աստվածաշունչը դեպի ճշմարտություն տանող միակ ուղին է, իսկ մնացածը սուտ են, մի խոսքով՝ «մենք ենք, որ կանք, մեզնից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա»։


Իսկ ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ արևելյան ուսմունքներն ու կրոնները չեն աղավաղվել: Ընդհանրապես, քրիստոնեությունն ի՞նչ գործ ունի դրանց հետ: 
Ես տարիների ընթացքում հասկացա, որ այդ «հակասություններն ու անտրամաբանական դատողությունները» ոչ թե իսկապես այդպիսին են, այլ մեր ուղեղն է այդպես ընկալում, իսկ Աստված կամաց-կամաց, որքան որ պետք է, բացում է ճշմարտությունը: Միայն թե ձգտել է պետք: Եթե Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի անհասկանալի հարց չլիներ, շատ պրիմիտիվ կլիներ Աստծո խոսք լինելու համար, այդ ժամանակ կասկածի կառնվեր դրա այդպիսին լինելը:
Եվ հետո, առանց տեղյակ լինելու, թե ինչ է Աստվածաշաունչը, առանց կարդալու այն, խնդրում եմ՝ մի խոսեք հակասությունների ու անհասկանալի հարցերի մասին: Այո՛, դրանք կան: Դրանց պատասխանները պետք չէ փնտրել զանազան օտար ուսմունքներում, որոնք բացարձակապես կապ չունեն Աստվածաշնչի հետ: Դրանք ստանալու համար շա՜տ ավելի մոտ, շա՜տ ավելի ճշմարիտ ու հավաստի աղբյուր կա: Դա հենց Աստված է: Եթե ես հարցերիս պատասխանները ստանում եմ անմիջապես Աստծուց, էլ կարիք չունեմ քրիստոնեության հետ կապ չունեցող անհայտ ծագման գրքեր կարդալու:
Իսկ քրիստոնյաները երբեք չեն ասում «մենք ենք, որ կանք, մեզնից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա»։ Պարզապես դուք եք այդպես տրամադրվել մեր հանդեպ:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

*Highordy*, կխնդրեի ինձ հետ դուքով չխոսալ, մի տեսակ անհարմար եմ զգում:
Ինձ համար ... չգիտեմ:  Դեռ ուշադիր չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց դիցաբանության պահը շատ հայավարի է մեկնաբանած: Հետաքրքիր է՝ Պրն. Կակոսյանը ի՞նչ աղբյուրներից օգտվելով է գրել այն:

----------


## ihusik

:Smile:  Այ ինչի համար եմ սիրում Բյուրակն-ին դա այն է, որ ինքը կարող է հերքել մեկի ասածն ու ամենավերջի տողով հերքի այն պնդումն ինչով հերքել էր դիմացինի ասածը :Tongue:  Քեֆս բերումա ուղղակի :Smile:  Հալալ է քեզ Բյուրակն ջաաաաան :Hands Up:  
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Ներքևի կատարած գրառումս կապ չունի վերևինինի հետ...)
Չմոռանանք պատմության այն էջերն, երբ մեր հարազատ որոշ քրիստոնյա եղբայրները պատրաստ էին ելնելով իրենց հասկացած Աստծո գրքից ու սեփական դոգմաներից ոչնչացնել բոլոր նրանց ովքեր կասեին որ երկրագունդն տապակ չէ ու տիեզերքի կենտրոնում չէ (և շատ ու շատ այլ զվարճալի բաներ), ինչպես նաև ելնելով այդ նույն մեր սիրելի Աստծո գրքից իրար մորուքներ քաշելով կվիճեին թե կինն հոգի ունի՞ արդյոք կամ քանի՞ հոգի տեղ կանի ասեղի ծայրին :Smile:  ու նմանատիպ մարդիկ կանոնավորել են Աստծո գիրքն (որի մեջ Մեծ Ուսուցչի ասված Աստվածային Իմաստության նշխարհներ մնացել են անշուշտ ու հիանում եմ սրտիս համար ցանկալի հիասքանչ այդ փշուրներով հագեցնելով ոգու սովս):  

Ու Կոստանդինապոլիսի երրորդ քրիստոնյա տիեզերաժողովում միայն հանկարծ որոշում են եկեղեցու հայրերն՝ մերժելով մի շարք քրիստոնյա իմաստուն մարդկանց ու մտածողների (Օրիգեն և այլն) գաղափարներն ու նրանց որպես ոչ այդքան ուղղակրոն համարելով, հերքել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարն: Այո հարգելիներս, միայն չորրորդ դարում են քրիստոնյա եկեղեցու մեր հայրերն որոշում մերժել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարն ու համարում այն որպես ոչ ճիշտ, իսկ մինչ այդ այն եղել է ու հիմա էլ կա այդպիսին, եթե հասկանանք այդ Իմաստություն պարունակող գրվածքի տողատակերի իմաստներն ու չհեռանանք արևելքի Իմաստությունից, որտեղից եղածի վրա ու այն բարեփոխելու նպատակով  ծնունդ են առել բոլոր նոր ու հիմնական կրոնները:

----------


## Highordy

> *Highordy*, կխնդրեի ինձ հետ դուքով չխոսալ, մի տեսակ անհարմար եմ զգում:
> Ինձ համար ... չգիտեմ:  Դեռ ուշադիր չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց դիցաբանության պահը շատ հայավարի է մեկնաբանած: Հետաքրքիր է՝ Պրն. Կակոսյանը ի՞նչ աղբյուրներից օգտվելով է գրել այն:


 :Smile:  Շատ լավ՝ դու…

Ես նույնիսկ ուրախ եմ, որ «շատ հայավարի է գրված» և ոչ խրթին, «բազմամեկնաբանելի» կամ, երբեմն ընդհանրապես «անմեկնելի» և սրանով իսկ «սպեկուլյացիաների» հնարավորություն ընձեռող լեզվով, որով, թերևս գրված է քրիստոնեական Աստվածաշունչը:

Պրն. կակոսյանը (այսօր՝ հանգուցյալ) Հայաստանի գլխավոր քրմապետն էր: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, քրմապետը ի՞նչ աղբյուրներից պետք է օգտվեր…

Եթե գրավոր փաստերը սակավ են կամ չկան ընդհանրապես - դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ այդպես չի եղել… Գոնե տեսականորեն հնարավո՞ր է… Այո:

Ժողովրդական բանահյուսությունում պահպանվել են բոլոր այս պատմությունները: Մեր լեզվում կան այս ամենի արձագանքները: Մենք օգտվում ենք 2 հայերենից՝ սովորական և արիական: Մեր գործածած բոլոր այն բառերը որոնք պարունակում են «ար», «եր», «օր», «ուր», «իր» «էր»… և շատ ու շատ այլ բաղկացուցիչներ՝ խոսում են արիական ծագման մասին: Հիշու՞մ ես Սասունցի Դավիթ էպոսը… Հիշու՞մ ես «խաչ պատերազմին իր ձախ բազկին»: Այլ կերպ ասած Վահագնախաչը կամ Արևախաչը…

Այս ասածներս դատարկաբանություն կլիներին, եթե չհիմնավորեի Իվանով - Գամկրելիձեի հետազոտություններով, գերմանական մի շարք հնեաբանների աշխատություններով, Էխնատոն փարավոնի, ճիշտ կլիներ ասել «փառավորի» արևելքից արքայադստեր հետ ամուսնանալու և Արևապաշտության անցնելու փաստը, Ալեքսանդր Արորդի Վարպետյանի «ԾՆՆԴՈՑ» աներևակայելի խորը գիտական  աշխատության առկայությունը… Ինքդ հասկանում ես, որ թվարկել բոլոր սկզբնաղբյուրները, ազգային էպոսները (Գիլգամեշ, Ավեստա, վեդաները…), դրանց մեջ տեղ գտած «պատահական» համընկնումները, որոնք վաղուց արդեն օրինաչափություն են, մի քիչ դժվար է այստեղ, ֆորումում՝ լեզուտ ավելի արագ է քան մատներդ ստեղնաշարի վրա  :Smile:  

Եթե իրոք հետաքրքրված ես, կարող եմ միայն խորհուրդ տալ «խորանալ» այս աշխատություններում: Սրանց, մանավանդ Վարպետյանի հետազոտական մեթոդները տարբեր են «ընդունված»-ներից: Բերեմ մի օրինակ.

Աճառյանը ասում է, որ հայերենում «ձի» բառը փոխառություն է շումերերենից [B](հիշեցնում եմ սա միայն օրինակ է և այն էլ իմ հենց նոր հնարած օրինակը) [/B]: Վարպետյանը հերքում է այդ վարկածը վկայակոչելով ձիու հետքերի պեղումների արդյունքում հայաստանի տարածքում ավելի վաղ՝ մոտ 1000 - 1500 տարի առաջ հայտնաբերած ձիու, օրինակ՝ ոսկորներ, քան շումերների բնակեցման արեալում: Այս դեքում, եթե հավատանք Աճառյանին, ապա ստացվում է, որ հայերը, արդեն ընտելացրած լինելով ձիուն, անուն չէին տվել նրան և 1000 - 1500 տարի սպասել էին, մինչև շումերները կիմանան թե ինչ է ձին, անուն կտան նրան և նոր միայն փոխառություն կանեն շումերերենից…[B](կրկնում եմ՝ սա միայն օրինակ է և այն էլ իմ հենց նոր հնարած օրինակը) [/B]:

Ծիծաղելի է չէ՞… Նույն վիճակն է տիրում մնացյալ հարակից հարցերում: Օրինակ՝ Պիատրովսկին, որ համարվում է ՈւՐԱՐՏԱԳԻՏՈւԹՅԱՆ չգիտեմ թե ինչու «հայրը», ըստ իս (և ոչ միայն) միտումնավոր ԱՐԱՐՏԱ կամա ԱՐԱՐԱՏ հասկացողությունը արտաբերել է «ՈւՐԱՐՏՈւ»: Եվ, պատկերացրեք մինչ օրս կան «գիտնականներ», որոնք պնդում են, որ հայերը ընդհանրապես ոչ գենետիկ և ոչ էլ էթնիկ կապ իսկ չունեն ուրարտացիների հետ (թեև վերջիններիս «ամեն ինչը» հայկական է) Էհ, ի՞նչ փույթ, ծայրահեղ դեպքում կարող են ասել, որ հայերը իրենց ամեն ինչը փոխառել են ուրարտացիներից…

Եթե որևէ մեկը ցանկություն ունի առարկել, թե ով ասաց, որ այդ ժամանակ, այդ տարածքում հայերն են ապրել, ապա ասեմ, որ խոսքս հայերի ապրած տարածքում կատարված պեղումների մասին էր: Բացի այդ ասեմ, որ հայ ազգը իր արշալույսին միատարր չի եղել (ինչպես և մնացած բոլոր ազգերը): Բաղկացած է եղել արմենների, կասսիտների, ղլդերի, սումիտների, հայասների և էլի այլ ցեղերի միասնությունից, համախմբված միևնույն դիցա-պաշտամունքա-ծիսական համակարգով և կենցաղով: Ըստ երևույթին հայասների ցեղը գրավել է դոմինանտ դիրք և այդ իսկ պատճառով այսօր մեր ինքնանվանումը «ՀԱՅ» է, ի տարբերություն այլ ազգերի, որոնք, մեծամասամբ մեզ անվանում են «ԱՐՄԵՆՆԵՐ»:

Այս ամենը ասացի միայն նրա համար, որ պարզ դառնա, թե Կակոսյանը ինչ աղբյուրներից կարող էր օգտվել: Մի բան էլ. բացի հայկական և ոչ միայն հայկական ժայռապատկերներից (որոնք ես կցորդներով կբերեմ ներքևում), ով կարող է համոզված լինել, որ չեն պահպանվել հայ ազգի պատմությունը կամ գոնե դիցաբանությունը պատմող գրավոր աղբյուրներ: Թերևս միայն հրեաները, որոնք հրով ու սրով քրիստոնեությունը բերեսին Հայաստան, քանդելով Արևաստվածների լուսավոր տաճարները, համոզված լինելու համար, որ հայոց պատմությունն են քանդում…

Առայժմ այսքանը, Միայն խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձրեք հայկական այբուբենի «ե» և «է» տառերի մի քանի հազարամյա հնություն ունեցող ժայռապատկերին: Ըստ էության այն ծագել է Արևախաչից: Այսօր էլ այն առանձին, որպես տառ վերցրած ունի ուրույն և դեպի անհունությունը գնացող իմաստ՝ ԷՈւԹՅՈւՆ: Ի դեպ, քրիստոնյաներին ասեմ, որ այն մինչև օրս պատկերվում է հայկական սրբապատկերներում՝ ամենավերևում: Նույնիսկ «ՎԱՐԴԱՆԱՆՔ» կտավի վրա…

Մի բան էլ, նկատի ունեցեք, որ բերված բոլոր (խաչապատկերները, կեռխաչի ձևով տրված աշխարհի չորս հողմեի պատկերումը, աշխարհի կառուցվածքի, տիեզերածովի և նրանում լողացող տիեզերաձկների) ժայռապատկերները ունեն մի քանի հազար տարվա պատմություն. շեշտում եմ՝ ՆԱԽԱՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵԱԿԱՆ:

Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ,

Այսքանից հետո համաձա՞յն ես, որ սա այնքան էլ «հայավարի գրած» ցնդավանություն չէ: Ցանկության դեպքում կարող եմ խորանալ: Միայն թե ոչ ֆորումում. գրելուց հոգնում եմ  :Blush:   :Smile: 

 :Blush:  Ուլուանա, ուշադրությունդ դարձնում եմ «տիեզերածովի և նրանում լողացող տիեզերաձկների» վրա, նկատի ունենալով օրհներգի թեմայում «խուճուճ» սահմանումդ :Blush:   :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
ԺԱՅՌԱՊԱՏԿԵՐՆԵՐ՝

----------


## Highordy

ԺԱՅՌԱՊԱՏԿԵՐՆԵՐ

(20 րոպեն չբավականացրեց բոլոր նկարների տեղադրման համար, այսու՝ կրկնությունների համար ներողություն եմ հայցում)

             


Այսքանից հետո, համոզված եմ, որ կգտնվեն մարդիք, որոնք նախանձելի «հետևողականությամբ» կկրկնեն՝ «մեկ ա, ֆաշիստի զնակ ա»:

 :Hands Up:

----------


## Highordy

> Ու Կոստանդինապոլիսի երրորդ քրիստոնյա տիեզերաժողովում միայն հանկարծ որոշում են եկեղեցու հայրերն՝ մերժելով մի շարք քրիստոնյա իմաստուն մարդկանց ու մտածողների (Օրիգեն և այլն) գաղափարներն ու նրանց որպես ոչ այդքան ուղղակրոն համարելով, հերքել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարն: Այո հարգելիներս, միայն չորրորդ դարում են քրիստոնյա եկեղեցու մեր հայրերն որոշում մերժել վերամարմնավորման գաղափարն ու համարում այն որպես ոչ ճիշտ, իսկ մինչ այդ այն եղել է ու հիմա էլ կա այդպիսին, եթե հասկանանք այդ Իմաստություն պարունակող գրվածքի տողատակերի իմաստներն ու չհեռանանք արևելքի Իմաստությունից, որտեղից եղածի վրա ու այն բարեփոխելու նպատակով  ծնունդ են առել բոլոր նոր ու հիմնական կրոնները:


 :Good:   :Good:   :Good:  

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Ինտերնետում Sexual Harassment-ի համար վարկաբեկվելուց խուսափելու համար կոնկրետ նշեմ, որ համբուրում եմ մարմնիդ «ճակատ» անվանված մակերեսը, թե չէ կմեղադրվեմ նաև «հեթանոս սանձարձակությունների» մեջ: Ահա՝  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss: 
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  

Շարունակեմ/հիմնավորեմ միտքդ՝

Քրիստոսի մահը և հարությունը մի՞թե վերամարմնավորման (ռեինկոռնացիայի) տարատեսակ չէր կամ, մեզ համար հայոց Արևապաշտության մեռնող-հառնող Աստվածների կամ Աստվածացված Բնության գաղափարի դիցագողություն չէր…

Ի՞նչ կասեք… հրեացվոց մոգոնած քրիստոնեական Աստվածաշնչի անսխալականության և ազնվության ջատագովներ ?

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ արևելյան ուսմունքներն ու կրոնները չեն աղավաղվել: Ընդհանրապես, քրիստոնեությունն ի՞նչ գործ ունի դրանց հետ:


Նախ ես չասացի, թե մյուս կրոնները չեն աղավաղվել։ Բոլոր կրոններն էլ այս կամ այն չափով աղավաղվել են, և դա բնական է, բայց, համենայնդեպս, արևելյան փիլիսոփայությունը կարդալիս այնքան հակասությունների ու թերի գաղափարների չեմ հանդիպել, ինչքան քրիստոնեության մեջ։ Իսկ հակասությունների մասին մենք արդեն խոսել ենք մեկ ուրիշ թեմայում, և ես քեզ մեկ առ մեկ ցույց եմ տվել որոշ հակասություններ։ 
Գուցե քրիստոնեությունը (համենայնդեպս, ձեր պատկերացրած քրիստոնեությունը) գործ չունի արևելյան ուսմունքների հետ (դժբախտաբար), բայց արևելյան ուսմունքներն ավելի լայն ու ընդգրկուն են ու գործ ունեն բոլոր կրոնների հետ, հետևաբար նաև այդ  կրոնների մեկնաբանությամբ են զբաղվում։ 




> Ես տարիների ընթացքում հասկացա, որ այդ «հակասություններն ու անտրամաբանական դատողությունները» ոչ թե իսկապես այդպիսին են, այլ մեր ուղեղն է այդպես ընկալում, իսկ Աստված կամաց-կամաց, որքան որ պետք է, բացում է ճշմարտությունը: Միայն թե ձգտել է պետք: Եթե Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի անհասկանալի հարց չլիներ, շատ պրիմիտիվ կլիներ Աստծո խոսք լինելու համար, այդ ժամանակ կասկածի կառնվեր դրա այդպիսին լինելը::


Դե, այդ հակասությունների մասին կոնկրետ քո գաղափարակից քրիստոնյաների տված մեկնաբանություններն ինձ հաճախ բավականաչափ տրամաբանական ու ընդունելի չեն թվում, իսկ արևելյան փիլիսոփայության մեկնաբանությունները լրիվ տրամաբանական են ու ոչ մի հակասություն չեն առաջացնում՝ միաժամանակ երբեմն բարդ լինելով։



> Եվ հետո, առանց տեղյակ լինելու, թե ինչ է Աստվածաշաունչը, առանց կարդալու այն, խնդրում եմ՝ մի խոսեք հակասությունների ու անհասկանալի հարցերի մասին: Այո՛, դրանք կան: Դրանց պատասխանները պետք չէ փնտրել զանազան օտար ուսմունքներում, որոնք բացարձակապես կապ չունեն Աստվածաշնչի հետ: Դրանք ստանալու համար շա՜տ ավելի մոտ, շա՜տ ավելի ճշմարիտ ու հավաստի աղբյուր կա: Դա հենց Աստված է: Եթե ես հարցերիս պատասխանները ստանում եմ անմիջապես Աստծուց, էլ կարիք չունեմ քրիստոնեության հետ կապ չունեցող անհայտ ծագման գրքեր կարդալու:


Եթե քո ասածի պես լիներ, այսինքն՝ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները միայն անմիջականորեն Աստծուց ստանալը հնարավոր ու բավական լիներ, ապա Աստվածաշնչի կարիքն էլ չէր զգացվի։  :Wink:  Ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես։ 



> Իսկ քրիստոնյաները երբեք չեն ասում «մենք ենք, որ կանք, մեզնից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա»։ Պարզապես դուք եք այդպես տրամադրվել մեր հանդեպ:


Դե, պարզ է, որ էդ բառերով չեք ասում, դա արդեն չափից դուրս կլիներ, ես ուղղակի մի քիչ էմոցիոնալ ձևով ներկայացրի ձեր արտահայտած մտքի իմաստը։ Դուք համարում եք, որ քրիստոնեությունը (կամ Աստվածաշունչը) դեպի Աստված, դեպի ճշմարտություն տանող միակ ճանապարհն է, իսկ մնացած բոլոր կրոններն ու ուսմունքները սուտ են, կեղծ են, սատանայի ստեղծածն են և նման այլ սահմանափակ մտքեր... Մի՞թե իմաստը նույնը չի։  :Think:

----------


## Highordy

> Իսկ ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ արևելյան ուսմունքներն ու կրոնները չեն աղավաղվել: Ընդհանրապես, քրիստոնեությունն ի՞նչ գործ ունի դրանց հետ:


Դե, եթե քրիստոնեությունը հիմնվի դրանց հիմնական դրույթներին, սեփականացնելով դրանց առավել տրամաբանական մտքերը, հետո, հեռանալուց հայտարարի այդ ուսմունքները սին և հերետիկ՝ ապա իսկապես, կարելի է ասել, որ դրանից հետո դրանց հետ գործ ունենալը անիմաստ է:


> Ես տարիների ընթացքում հասկացա, որ այդ «հակասություններն ու անտրամաբանական դատողությունները» ոչ թե իսկապես այդպիսին են, այլ մեր ուղեղն է այդպես ընկալում…


Պարզվում է, որ գոյություն ունի ոչ միայն *искривление пространства* այլև *искривление сознания*երևույթ: :Think: 


> …իսկ Աստված կամաց-կամաց, որքան որ պետք է, բացում է ճշմարտությունը: Միայն թե ձգտել է պետք:


2000 տարի է ձգտում են:


> Եթե Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի անհասկանալի հարց չլիներ, շատ պրիմիտիվ կլիներ Աստծո խոսք լինելու համար, այդ ժամանակ կասկածի կառնվեր դրա այդպիսին լինելը:


Հետո էլ ասում են, թե Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է իր իսկ կերպարով: Բայց արի ու տես, որ նա մարդուն «քցել ա»՝ RAM-ը անհամեմատ փոքր է դրել, CPU-ն էլ՝ ընդամենը 386:


> Եվ հետո, առանց տեղյակ լինելու, թե ինչ է Աստվածաշաունչը, առանց կարդալու այն, խնդրում եմ՝ մի խոսեք հակասությունների ու անհասկանալի հարցերի մասին:


Երևի միայն քրիստոնյաներն են կարդում Աստվածաշունչ: Այն միտքը, որ մարդը կարող է գոնե ընդհանուր զարգացման համար կարդալ թե՛ Աստվածաշունչ և թե՛ Ղուրան - այստեղ անհավատալի է թվում:


> Այո՛, դրանք կան: Դրանց պատասխանները պետք չէ փնտրել զանազան օտար ուսմունքներում, որոնք բացարձակապես կապ չունեն Աստվածաշնչի հետ:


Էլ ո՞րտեղից գտնես ճշմարտությունը, եթե ոչ նրա սկզբնաղբյուրներից՝ հեթանոսության և բուդդայականության ուսմունքներից: :Think:  


> Դրանք ստանալու համար շա՜տ ավելի մոտ, շա՜տ ավելի ճշմարիտ ու հավաստի աղբյուր կա: Դա հենց Աստված է: Եթե ես հարցերիս պատասխանները ստանում եմ անմիջապես Աստծուց…


Այն աստծուց, որի խոսքը չի հասկանում նրա իսկ «հոտը»: Այսինքն «հոտը» արժանի է «հոտ» կոչվելուն, նմանվելով այն հոտին, որը չի հասկանում իր հովվի ասածը և հրահանգները, բացառությամբ մահակից և հովվի շան հաչոցից: Իսկ ով սկսում է մի բան հասկանալ՝ ստանում է «մոլորյալ» մականունը:


> էլ կարիք չունեմ քրիստոնեության հետ կապ չունեցող անհայտ ծագման գրքեր կարդալու:


Այդ «անհայտ ծագման» գրքերը հայտնի էին քրիստոնեությունից դեռևս հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ և դրանց «անհայտ ծագման» գրքերի շարքին դասելը, ի դեպ առանց կարդալու, նշան է ծայր աստիճան սահմանափակության:


> Իսկ քրիստոնյաները երբեք չեն ասում «մենք ենք, որ կանք, մեզնից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա»։ Պարզապես դուք եք այդպես տրամադրվել մեր հանդեպ:


ՍՈւՏ!!! Փորձեք եկեղեցում սպասավորին հարցնել՝ «Տեր Հայր կամ Հայր սուրբ» (կախված այն բանից, թե կուսակրոն է թե ոչ), ո՞ր կրոնական ուղղությունն է տանում դեպի «ճշմարիտ» Աստված, քրիստոնեությու՞նը, իսլա՞մը, թե բուդդայականությունը կամ սինտոիզմը կամ հեթանոսությունը… Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչ պատասխան կստանաք…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կիսատ-պռատ կարդացի ձեր ասածները: Ուղղակի հավես չունեմ: Ցավում եմ, որ չեք հասկանում ասածներս: Այո՛, քրիստոնյաներն ասում են, որ Հիսուսը ՄԻԱԿ ճանապարհ է առ Աստված, և այդպես է… մի օր դուք էլ դրանում կհամոզվեք: Բայց քրիստոնյաները չեն ատում մյուսներին: Ինչ վերաբերում է խաչակիրներին, ինկիվիզացիային և մնացած բոլոր չարիքներին, որոնք գործել են որոշ մարդիկ, որոնք կարծել են, թե իրենք քրիստոնյա են: Ես նրանց համար պատասխանատու չեմ: 
Այո՛, Աստծուն ճանաչել միայն Նրան դիմելով հնարավոր չէ: Դրա համար էլ կա Աստվածաշունչ, որն Աստծո խոսքն է, որն Աստված բաց է անում մեր առջև Սուրբ Հոգու շնորհիվ: 
Իսկ արևելյան կրոնների մեջ որքան շատ եմ խորանում, այնքան համոզվում եմ, որ դրանք ինչ-որ տեղ ճիշտ են ու տրամաբանական ու նաև մի քիչ նման են հրեաների կրոնին՝ Հին Ուխտին, բայց Հիսուսի գալուց հետո դրանք բոլորն անիմաստ են դառնում: Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնական առաջնորդ կատարյալ մարդ և կատարյալ Աստված չէ: Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնական առաջնորդ հարություն չի առել: Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնական առաջնորդ մեր մեղքերի համար մեր փոխարեն չի տառապել: Հիմա հասկանու՞մ եք, որ քրիստոնեությունն էապես տարբերվում է մյուս բոլոր կրոններից:
Ինչ վերաբերում է վերամարմնավորմանը, ապա դա չգիտեմ ում հորինած լեգենդն է, որ միջնադարում որոշել են հերքել այն: Դրա մասին ոչ մի ապացույց չկա: Իսկ տողատակերում բոլորովին այլ բան է գրված… մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդացեք:

----------


## Highordy

> Կիսատ-պռատ կարդացի ձեր ասածները: Ուղղակի հավես չունեմ:


Շատ իզուր: Հայտարարելով, որ կիսատ-պռատ եք կարդացել, հանձն եք առնում, որ շատ անուշադիր եք (թեև գրառման վերջում հենց մեզանից եք ուշադրություն պահանջում) և խնդրի քննարկումը բոլորովին կարևոր չէ. կամ էլ ուզում եք վիրավորել մեզ բոլորիս (ասում եմ «մեզ բոլորիս», որովհետև «ձեզ» դիմելաձևը գործածել եք փոքրատառով)՝ հայտարարելով, որ մեր բոլորի գրածները արժանի չեն ուշատդրության: Որոշեք. ո՞րն է Ձեզ ավելի հոգեհարազատ: Գուցե երկու տարբերակն էլ միանգամի՞ց…


> Ցավում եմ, որ չեք հասկանում ասածներս:


 Հասկանում ենք այն - ինչ գրում եք՝ ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Փորձեր չենք անում ենթատեքստ գտնել Ձեր ասածների մեջ՝ կանխավ հուսալով, որ պարզ, մաքուր մարդ եք և կարող եք Ձեր մտքերը շարադրել հասուն և հստակ: Հիմա փորձում եք մեզ ապացուցել, որ դուք նկատի չունեիք այն ինչ ասել եք:


> Այո՛, քրիստոնյաներն ասում են, որ Հիսուսը ՄԻԱԿ ճանապարհ է առ Աստված, և այդպես է… մի օր դուք էլ դրանում կհամոզվեք:


 Ինչը և պահանջվում էր ապացուցել: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչն ենք սխալ հասկացել…


> Բայց քրիստոնյաները չեն ատում մյուսներին:


 Բերեմ նորից նույն օրինակը. որը Դուք «կիսատ-պռատ» եք կարդացել. եթե մտնեմ եկեղեցի և հայտարարեմ, որ ես հեթանոս եմ, Ձեր կարծիքով ի՞նչ կկատարվի: Աշխարհի մեղքերը կթափվեն վրաս + եկեղեցին պղծելու փորձս էլ վրայից: Անպայման կհայտարարվեմ «կռապաշտ», մոռացության մատնելով փաստը, որ «կուռք մի՛ պաշտեք» թեզը իսպառ մատնվել է մոռացության և համատարած պարանոցներին տեսնում ենք խաչեր, և դեռ բավական չէ՝ նաև խաչված Հիսուսով: Արդյո՞ք սա կռապաշտություն չէ… Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ…


> Ինչ վերաբերում է խաչակիրներին, ինկիվիզացիային և մնացած բոլոր չարիքներին, որոնք գործել են որոշ մարդիկ, որոնք կարծել են, թե իրենք քրիստոնյա են:


Նախ ասեմ, որ անչափ հարգում եմ խաչակրաց արշավանքի գաղափարը (բայց, իհարկե ո՛չ ընթացքը, ձևերը և հետևանքները): Խաչակիրները ուներին ամուր հավատ և գործնական քայլեր էին կատարում հանուն այդ հավատքի… և ոչ թե նստում և ատամները կրճտացնում այլ հավատքի ներկայացուցիչների հասցեին:

Սակայն, ինչ վերաբերվում է (մեջբերում եմ Ձեր խոսքերը) «ինկիվիզացիային և մնացած բոլոր չարիքներին, որոնք գործել են որոշ մարդիկ, որոնք կարծել են, թե իրենք քրիստոնյա են», ապա Ձեր ճակատին ասեմ, որ այստեղ փորձում եք «սվաղել» և կատարվածը անմեղ «չարաճճիություն» ներկայացնել: Հարգելիս, ինկվիզիցիան ի կատար են ածել ամբողջ սերունդներ և ոչ թե «որոշ մարդիք», ինչպես Դուք եք փորձում ներկայացնել: Դա տևել է մի ամբողջ ժամանակաշրջան: Եթե պատմությանը տեղյակ չեք, կարող եք հարցնել: Ուրիշ բան, եթե միտումնավոր չեք ուզում տեղյակ լինել, հայտարարելով՝


> Ես նրանց համար պատասխանատու չեմ:


 Ինչու՞… Ձեր հավատակիցները չէի՞ն… Թե՞ կարծում եք, որ դառնալով քրիստոնյա և քրիստոնեության ջատագովը - տեր եք միայն քրիստոնեության կողմից ակնկալվող «լավ» բաներին… Եթե քրիստոնեություն ընդունելով չեք ուզում լինել քրիստոնեության գաղափարի իրավահաջորդը - այդ դեպքում էլ ի՞նչ քրիստոնյա:




> Այո՛, Աստծուն ճանաչել միայն Նրան դիմելով հնարավոր չէ: Դրա համար էլ կա Աստվածաշունչ, որն Աստծո խոսքն է, որն Աստված բաց է անում մեր առջև Սուրբ Հոգու շնորհիվ:


 Երանի նրան, ով կկարողանա ինձ ապացուցել, որ դեպի Աստված տանող միակ ճանապարը քրիստոնեական Աստվածաշունչն է: Այդ ի՞նչ հզոր տրամաբանության և հռետորական արվեստի տեր մարդ պետք է լինի…




> Իսկ արևելյան կրոնների մեջ որքան շատ եմ խորանում, այնքան համոզվում եմ, որ դրանք ինչ-որ տեղ ճիշտ են ու տրամաբանական ու նաև մի քիչ նման են հրեաների կրոնին՝ Հին Ուխտին, բայց Հիսուսի գալուց հետո դրանք բոլորն անիմաստ են դառնում:


 Ուղղեք ինձ, եթե սխալվում եմ. սրանք ձեր բառերը չէ՞ն՝


> կարիք չունեմ քրիստոնեության հետ կապ չունեցող անհայտ ծագման գրքեր կարդալու


: Նախօրոք որոշեք Ձեր կեցվածքը և համոզմունքները և հետո միայն բանավեճի մեջ մտեք հասուն և հիշողությունից ոչ այնքան թույլ մարդկանց հետ: Եվ դեռ ասում եք 


> Իսկ արևելյան կրոնների մեջ որքան շատ եմ խորանում…





> Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնական առաջնորդ կատարյալ մարդ և կատարյալ Աստված չէ: Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնական առաջնորդ հարություն չի առել: Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնական առաջնորդ մեր մեղքերի համար մեր փոխարեն չի տառապել: Հիմա հասկանու՞մ եք, որ քրիստոնեությունն էապես տարբերվում է մյուս բոլոր կրոններից:


 «Առաջնորդ» հորջորջելով Աստծուն, դուք նրան դնում եք Կաթողիկոսի կամ Պապի (ես դեռ մեծերին եմ ասում) հետ նույն նժարին: Աստծուն կրոնական առաջնորդի հետ համեմատելը, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, մեղք է: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այլոց մեղքերի համար պատիժ կրելու կամ հարություն առնելու փաստերը այլ կրոնական ուղղություններում Ձեր կասկածի տակ առնելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ Ձեր գիտելիքները և իմացությունները թերի են, շատ թերի… Ահա, հենց այստեղ էլ ես ափսոսում եմ, որ հոգու արգելքներ ունեք այլոց միտքը լսելու և կշռադատելու, ինչը Ձեզ բերում է առանց խնդրին ծանոթ լինելու - նետվել մարտի կամ, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել՝ ցուցաբերել թույլ և չհիմնավորված դիմադրություն: Կարդալ է պետք…


> Ինչ վերաբերում է վերամարմնավորմանը, ապա դա չգիտեմ ում հորինած լեգենդն է, որ միջնադարում որոշել են հերքել այն: Դրա մասին ոչ մի ապացույց չկա: Իսկ տողատակերում բոլորովին այլ բան է գրված… մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդացեք:


 Անպայման կհետևեմ Ձեր խորհրդին և կկարդամ տողատակերը: Շնորհակալություն մեր բոլորի «աչքերը բացելու» համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չնայած որոշել էի, որ ընդհանրապես ձեզ հետ բանավեճի մեջ չեմ մտնելու ու չեմ կարդալու ձեր գրառումները, բայց ձեր համառությունը ստիպում է, որ մի երկու խոսք ասեմ:



> Շատ իզուր: Հայտարարելով, որ կիսատ-պռատ եք կարդացել, հանձն եք առնում, որ շատ անուշադիր եք (թեև գրառման վերջում հենց մեզանից եք ուշադրություն պահանջում) և խնդրի քննարկումը բոլորովին կարևոր չէ. կամ էլ ուզում եք վիրավորել մեզ բոլորիս (ասում եմ «մեզ բոլորիս», որովհետև «ձեզ» դիմելաձևը գործածել եք փոքրատառով)՝ հայտարարելով, որ մեր բոլորի գրածները արժանի չեն ուշատդրության: Որոշեք. ո՞րն է Ձեզ ավելի հոգեհարազատ: Գուցե երկու տարբերակն էլ միանգամի՞ց…


Կիսատ-պռատ ասելով նկատի ունեի, որ ձեր գրառումը չեմ կարդացել, իսկ մյուս երկուսը մինչև վերջ կարդացել էի:



> Հասկանում ենք այն - ինչ գրում եք՝ ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Փորձեր չենք անում ենթատեքստ գտնել Ձեր ասածների մեջ՝ կանխավ հուսալով, որ պարզ, մաքուր մարդ եք և կարող եք Ձեր մտքերը շարադրել հասուն և հստակ: Հիմա փորձում եք մեզ ապացուցել, որ դուք նկատի չունեիք այն ինչ ասել եք:


Ես բնավ էլ դա չեմ ապացուցում: Պարզապես դուք ոչ թե իմ գրածներն եք փորձում հասկանալ, այլ այն, ինչ ուզում եք հասկանալ:



> Ինչը և պահանջվում էր ապացուցել: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչն ենք սխալ հասկացել…


Կներեք, այս դեպքում ես էի Ուլուանային սխալ հասկացել: Կարծում էի, թե նա անհարդուժողականության մասին է խոսում, որ քրիստոնյաներն իրենց վեր են դասում մյուսներից: Այդպիսի բան չկա: Աստված բոլորին հավասարապես է սիրում:




> Բերեմ նորից նույն օրինակը. որը Դուք «կիսատ-պռատ» եք կարդացել. եթե մտնեմ եկեղեցի և հայտարարեմ, որ ես հեթանոս եմ, Ձեր կարծիքով ի՞նչ կկատարվի: Աշխարհի մեղքերը կթափվեն վրաս + եկեղեցին պղծելու փորձս էլ վրայից: Անպայման կհայտարարվեմ «կռապաշտ», մոռացության մատնելով փաստը, որ «կուռք մի՛ պաշտեք» թեզը իսպառ մատնվել է մոռացության և համատարած պարանոցներին տեսնում ենք խաչեր, և դեռ բավական չէ՝ նաև խաչված Հիսուսով: Արդյո՞ք սա կռապաշտություն չէ… Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ…


Շատ սխալ կանեն, եթե այդպես թափվեն ձեզ վրա: Իսկ խաչը պարանոցին կախելու մասին կասեմ հետևյալը. նայած ինչի համար են կախում: Իրոք, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր խաչը, զանազան սրբապատկերներ կուռք են դարձրել:  



> Նախօրոք որոշեք Ձեր կեցվածքը և համոզմունքները և հետո միայն բանավեճի մեջ մտեք հասուն և հիշողությունից ոչ այնքան թույլ մարդկանց հետ: Եվ դեռ ասում եք


Ես արևելյան կրոններն ուսումնասիրում եմ ոչ թե քրիստոնեությունը, այլ այդ կրոնների հետևորդներին հասկանալու համար:



> «Առաջնորդ» հորջորջելով Աստծուն, դուք նրան դնում եք Կաթողիկոսի կամ Պապի (ես դեռ մեծերին եմ ասում) հետ նույն նժարին: Աստծուն կրոնական առաջնորդի հետ համեմատելը, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, մեղք է: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այլոց մեղքերի համար պատիժ կրելու կամ հարություն առնելու փաստերը այլ կրոնական ուղղություններում Ձեր կասկածի տակ առնելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ Ձեր գիտելիքները և իմացությունները թերի են, շատ թերի… Ահա, հենց այստեղ էլ ես ափսոսում եմ, որ հոգու արգելքներ ունեք այլոց միտքը լսելու և կշռադատելու, ինչը Ձեզ բերում է առանց խնդրին ծանոթ լինելու - նետվել մարտի կամ, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել՝ ցուցաբերել թույլ և չհիմնավորված դիմադրություն: Կարդալ է պետք…


Առաջնորդ բառը գուցե լավ չհնչեց… թող լինի հիմնադիր: Խոսքս Քրիստոսի մասին է քրիստոնեության մեջ, Մուհամեդի՝ մահմեդականության, Բուդայի՝ բուդիզմի:
Իսկ եթե գիտելիքներս թերի են, զուր մի փորձեք այդպես հարձակողական դիրքեր բռնել: Հարստացրեք գիտելիքներս և այդ ժամանակ միայն շարունակեք վեճը: Օրինակ կբերե՞ք, որ մեկը մահացել է ողջ մարդկության մեղքերի համար, իր վրա է վերցրել բոլոր արդեն գործված և դեռ չգործված մեղքերը:

----------


## Highordy

> Չնայած որոշել էի, որ ընդհանրապես ձեզ հետ բանավեճի մեջ չեմ մտնելու ու չեմ կարդալու ձեր գրառումները, բայց ձեր համառությունը ստիպում է, որ մի երկու խոսք ասեմ:


Ես մինչև հիմա համոզված չեմ՝ երբ «ձեզ»-ը գրում եք փոքրատառով - դա մեզ բոլորիս դիմելու համա՞ր է, թե թերի գրագիտության ակամա դրսևորում: Լուսաբանեք խնդրեմ: Որովհետև երկու անգամ արդեն Ձեր ուշադրությունը հրավիրել եմ դրա վրա, բայց Դուք շարունակում եք նույնը:


> Կիսատ-պռատ ասելով նկատի ունեի, որ ձեր գրառումը չեմ կարդացել, իսկ մյուս երկուսը մինչև վերջ կարդացել էի:


 Ի տարբերություն Ձեզ, ես Ձեր բոլոր գրառումները կարդում եմ մինչև վերջ. ո՞վ գիտե, գուցե մի նոր բան կսովորեմ, համ ել՝ հարգանքի նշան լինելուց բացի, գոնե կիմանամ ինչի մասին է խոսքը:


> Ես բնավ էլ դա չեմ ապացուցում: Պարզապես դուք ոչ թե իմ գրածներն եք փորձում հասկանալ, այլ այն, ինչ ուզում եք հասկանալ:


Սա արդեն իսկապես գրագողություն է  :LOL:  : Այս նույն բառերը ես ինքս ուղղել եմ Ձեզ, դեռևս «Ծխախոտ» թեմայում. կարող եք հենց հիմա ստուգել:


> Կներեք, այս դեպքում ես էի Ուլուանային սխալ հասկացել: Կարծում էի, թե նա անհարդուժողականության մասին է խոսում, որ քրիստոնյաներն իրենց վեր են դասում մյուսներից: Այդպիսի բան չկա: Աստված բոլորին հավասարապես է սիրում:


Դրա համար էլ մեկին տալիս է գանձեր, մյուսին՝ փորձություններ: Որքան գիտեմ ամենը գալիս է Աստծուց: Այնպես չէ՞: Այդ ի՞նչ տարօրինակ սեր է:


> Շատ սխալ կանեն, եթե այդպես թափվեն ձեզ վրա:


Սխալ կանեն, թե ճիշտ… «թափվելուց» հետո արդեն կարևոր չի լինի:


> Իսկ խաչը պարանոցին կախելու մասին կասեմ հետևյալը. նայած ինչի համար են կախում: Իրոք, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր խաչը, զանազան սրբապատկերներ կուռք են դարձրել:


Եվ այդ մարդիք նույնպես քրիստոնյաներ են: Եվ դրանք հատ-ու-կենտ չեն: Շատ են: Անչափ շատ: Համարյա թե բոլորը:


> Առաջնորդ բառը գուցե լավ չհնչեց…


Ասեմ ավելին՝ շատ անհաջող: Ի դեպ. քրիստոնեությունը պաշտպանողի համար Աստծուն առաջնորդից չտարբերելը մեղք չէ՞:


> թող լինի հիմնադիր:


Սա էլ, ասեմ՝ այնքան էլ հաջող տարբերակ չէր:


> Խոսքս Քրիստոսի մասին է քրիստոնեության մեջ, Մուհամեդի՝ մահմեդականության, Բուդայի՝ բուդիզմի:


Այ, սա ուրիշ բան: Կամաց-կամաց ստացվում է:


> Իսկ եթե գիտելիքներս թերի են, զուր մի փորձեք այդպես հարձակողական դիրքեր բռնել:


Այն, որ Ձեր գիտելիքները թերի են, ինձ բնավ իրավունք չի տալիս «հարձակողական դիրք բռնել» Ասեմ ավելին, նույն իսկ տհաճ է: Խնդիրը այլ է՝ ես չեմ հանդուրժում, երբ «թերի գիտելիքներով» փորձում են ապացուցել այն, ինչ իրենք իսկ լավ չեն հասկանում և հրաժարվում են գիտելիքները ընդլայնելու առաջարկից: Սա իսկապես պախարակելի է:


> Հարստացրեք գիտելիքներս և այդ ժամանակ միայն շարունակեք վեճը:


Վերջապես հասուն առաջարկ: Ողջունում եմ: Ափսոս, որ մինչ այժմ կատարածս գրառումները «կիսատ-պռատ» էիք կարդացել, թե չէ անպայման նկատած կլինեիք բերածս հղումը (*Link*) «Հեթանոսություն» բաժնում տեղադրված Բնության և Արյաց ծագման այլ պատկերացումներին: Էլի ուշ չէ:


> Օրինակ կբերե՞ք, որ մեկը մահացել է ողջ մարդկության մեղքերի համար, իր վրա է վերցրել բոլոր արդեն գործված և դեռ չգործված մեղքերը:


 Դա ինչպե՞ս ապացուցվեց: Որևէ մեկը տեսա՞վ դրա արգասիքը… չեմ ասում էդ մեղքերը ֆիզիկապես տեսավ թե չէ: Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք այն հարցի շուրջ, որ այդ բոլորի մեղքը իր վրա վերցնելու գործընթացը պահանջեց Հուդային գործել նոր մեղքեր, այն էլ ինչպիսի՜, և միայն նրա համար, որ Հիսուսը դառնա բոլորի փրկիչ, բոլորի մեղքերից: Կասեք, որ հետո նա ներվեց և նրան տարան վերև՞… Ո՞վ է տեսել: Գուցե դա հնարված է վերը գրածս և նման այլ մեղադրանքներ հերքելու համա՞ր… կամ իրենց իսկ սխալը «սվաղելու՞»…

Հա, ի մէջ ի այլոց ասեմ, որ նման անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ, որոնք դժվար թե ի վիճակի եմ ի կատար ածել, ես աշխատում եմ չանել: Խոսքս իմ գրառումերը չկարդալու Ձեր «երկաթյա» որոշման մասին է, որը ինձ ուղղել էիք նամակով, խոստանալով ջնջել իմ բոլոր պատասխանները, առանց կարդալու: Մի սպասեք: Նման հաճույք ես Ձեզ չեմ պատճառի:

Բայց Դուք, Ձեր որոշումը դրժեցիք:

Շնորհակալություն հաճելի րոպեների համար: :LOL:

----------


## Highordy

*ԲՅՈւՐԱԿՆԻՆ*

Ներիր՝ մոռացա Հայկ նահապետի օրինակը բերել: Ի տարբերություն Հիսուսի, որին զինվորներով են տարել *խաչելության*, Հայկ նահապետը կամովին գնացել է *ողջակիզման* (ինչը, համաձայնվիր, շատ ավելի տառապալից է), պատվիրելով մեզ բոլորիս չտխրել, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ ուրախանալ: Այստեղից է գալիս, որ հայերը ամեն սեղան նստելուց, բոլոր կենացների հետ միասին խմում են անցավորաց կենացը:

Իսկ եկեղեցականները մինչ այժմ, չգիտեմ թե ինչու սուգ են կրում՝ սև հագուստ: Ինչու՞: Ուրախացե՛ք: Քրիստոս, միևնույն է, հարյավ ի մեռելոց: Ինչու՞ եք մինչ օրս տխուր: Ախր նա իր վրա է վերցրել անցյալ ու ապագա բոլոր գործված և դեռ գործելիք մեղքերը: Ազատել է ձեզ բոլորիդ ապագա մեղքերից: Ուրեմն պետք է ուրախ լինեք չէ՞: Սևը կրում են… որ ի՞նչ… Չէ՞ որ կատարվեց Աստծո կամքը: Դրա համար սգա՞լ է պետք: Այսինքն՝ ազատելով ձեր հոգիները, այնուամենայնիվ դրանք թողեց հավերժ սգի մե՞ջ…

Ի դեպ, Հեթանոս հայ քրմերը կրում էին սպիտակ՝ հոգու, արարքների և հավատքի մաքրությունը խորհրդանշող հագուստ: Իսկ քրմապետերը՝ ծիրանի՝ տիեզերքի անհունի, այսու և ԱՍՏԾՈ կացարանը խորհրդանշող գույնը, որը հետո սկսեցին կրել նաև հայ թագավորները, որպես Աստծո օծյալներ:

Հրաժարվում եմ ընդունել ուրախությունը սգով փոխարինելու տենչանքը:

----------


## ihusik

> Ես արևելյան կրոններն ուսումնասիրում եմ ոչ թե քրիստոնեությունը, այլ այդ կրոնների հետևորդներին հասկանալու համար:


 Շատ ուրախ եմ Բյուրակն ջան, որ չես ինքդ քեզ սահմանափակում շատ շատ այլ հավատացյալների նման ու այնքան ուժ ունես, որ կարող ես հուսով եմ անկողմնակալ ուսումնասիրել այլ կրոններ ևս: Վստահ եմ այդ ուսմունքների անկողմնակալ և ուշադիր ուսումնասիրումն կհարստացնի սեփական հավատքի առավել ճիշտ ընկալմանը ևս: Միայն թե խնդրում եմ, ինչպես Դուք եք ասում, ուսումնասիրեք (ուսում սիրեք), այլ ոչ թե կարդացեք միայն հերքելու համար: Ուսումնասիրելով կտեսնեք շատ նմանություններ քրիստոնեության հետ ու գուցե կհետաքրքրի թե ինչու դարեր առաջ գրված մի այլ ուսմունքում կան նմանություններ քրիստոնեության հետ ու գուցե նոր ոլորտներ բացվի Ձեր առջև դժվարին ու արժանի մի գործի համար՝ իսկական քրիստոնյա լինելու համար, ինչը սրտանց կուզենայի լիներ: Այո ես կարող է որոշ քրիստոնեական գաղարների հետ չհամաձայնեմ, բայց դա միայն այն կեղծ գաղափարների, որոնք քրիստոնեության մեջ են մտցվել միտումնավոր Ձեր այն ասած անձանց կողմից, որոնց սխալների համար ինքներդ ասում եք, որ պատասխանատու չեք: Ուստի սրտանց մաղթում եմ, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի արժանի հետևորդը լինես Բյուրակն ջան և ինչպես մի քրիստոնեական գրքում է ասվում՝ նմանվես Նրան, այլ ոչ թե Նա քեզ համար կուռք լինի ամպերի մեջ, որը կարող է... 


> ...մեկը մահացել է ողջ մարդկության մեղքերի համար, իր վրա է վերցրել բոլոր արդեն գործված և դեռ չգործված մեղքերը:


 եթե այստեղ դու նկատի ունես Հիսուսին, ապա չարաչար սխալվում ես, իսկ եթե նկատի ունես Քրիստոսին (բոլոր ժամանակների մեռնող ու հարություն առնող Աստծո խորհրդանիշը), որը մեր բոլորի մեջ է... այդ դեպքում ասածդ շատ ճիշտ է ստացվում իմ կարծիքով ու այդպիսով ազատվում ենք դոգմատիզմից ու միանում համընդհանուր Ճշմարտությանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սա նոր տեսա.



> Քրիստոսի մահը և հարությունը մի՞թե վերամարմնավորման (ռեինկոռնացիայի) տարատեսակ չէր կամ, մեզ համար հայոց Արևապաշտության մեռնող-հառնող Աստվածների կամ Աստվածացված Բնության գաղափարի դիցագողություն չէր…


Քրիստոսի հարությունը էապես տարբերվում է վերամարմնավորումից: Ըստ վերամարմնավորման կողմնակիցների, մեր ներկայիս մարմինը զուտ հագուստ է, երբ մաշվում է, մեռնում ենք, և հոգին նոր մարմին է առնում, մինչդեռ Հիսուսը մարմնով հարություն առավ: Բացի դրանից, վերամարմնավորվելուց հետո մարմինը նորից մեռնում է, իսկ Հիսուսի հարությունը հավիտյան է: Նույնը խոստացվում է քրիստոնյաներին: 



> Ես մինչև հիմա համոզված չեմ՝ երբ «ձեզ»-ը գրում եք փոքրատառով - դա մեզ բոլորիս դիմելու համա՞ր է, թե թերի գրագիտության ակամա դրսևորում: Լուսաբանեք խնդրեմ: Որովհետև երկու անգամ արդեն Ձեր ուշադրությունը հրավիրել եմ դրա վրա, բայց Դուք շարունակում եք նույնը:


Բացատրեմ: Ես ո՛չ անգրագետ եմ, ո՛չ էլ բոլորիդ եմ դիմում: Պարզապես ես այդ դիմելաձևը չեմ սիրում, համարում եմ ձևականություն: Եվ դա ընդգծելու համար փոքրատառով եմ գրում: 



> Ի տարբերություն Ձեզ, ես Ձեր բոլոր գրառումները կարդում եմ մինչև վերջ. ո՞վ գիտե, գուցե մի նոր բան կսովորեմ, համ ել՝ հարգանքի նշան լինելուց բացի, գոնե կիմանամ ինչի մասին է խոսքը:Սա արդեն իսկապես գրագողություն է  : Այս նույն բառերը ես ինքս ուղղել եմ Ձեզ, դեռևս «Ծխախոտ» թեմայում. կարող եք հենց հիմա ստուգել:


Ես չեմ բացառում, որ ձեր գրառումներից էլ կարելի է որևէ բան սովորել, բայց հաշվի առնելով ձեր անհանդուրժողական տոնը, նախընտրում եմ ընդհանրապես ձեզ հետ որևէ երկխոսության չբռնվել:



> Դրա համար էլ մեկին տալիս է գանձեր, մյուսին՝ փորձություններ: Որքան գիտեմ ամենը գալիս է Աստծուց: Այնպես չէ՞: Այդ ի՞նչ տարօրինակ սեր է:Սխալ կանեն, թե ճիշտ… «թափվելուց» հետո արդեն կարևոր չի լինի:Եվ այդ մարդիք նույնպես քրիստոնյաներ են: Եվ դրանք հատ-ու-կենտ չեն: Շատ են: Անչափ շատ: Համարյա թե բոլորը:Ասեմ ավելին՝ շատ անհաջող:


Գիտեք, փորձությունները Աստծուց չեն, չարից են: Դա մեկ: Երկրորդ հերթին, քրիստոնյաներն այնքան շատ չեն, որքան կարծում եք: Քրիստոնյաները նրանք են, ովքեր ընդունել են Քրիստոսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ, այլ ոչ թե գնում են եկեղեցի, մոմ վառում ու սրբապատկերներ համբուրում: Հետո, քրիստոնյաներն էլ են մարդիկ: Նրանք իդեալական չեն, ինչպես և ցանկացած այլ մարդ: 




> Ի դեպ. քրիստոնեությունը պաշտպանողի համար Աստծուն առաջնորդից չտարբերելը մեղք չէ՞:Սա էլ, ասեմ՝ այնքան էլ հաջող տարբերակ չէր:Այ, սա ուրիշ բան:


Այստեղ տարբերել-չտարբերելու հարց չէ: Պարզապես գործածածս բառը սխալ հասկացաք, հիմա էլ դուք որոշում եք ես մեղք եմ գործել, թե ոչ: Այո՛, ես օրվա ընթացքում հարյուրավոր մեղքեր եմ գործում: Բայց դուք չէ, որ պետք է դատեք: Ես Աստծո առաջ պետք է դրանց համար պատասխան տամ:



> Կամաց-կամաց ստացվում է:Այն, որ Ձեր գիտելիքները թերի են, ինձ բնավ իրավունք չի տալիս «հարձակողական դիրք բռնել» Ասեմ ավելին, նույն իսկ տհաճ է: Խնդիրը այլ է՝ ես չեմ հանդուրժում, երբ «թերի գիտելիքներով» փորձում են ապացուցել այն, ինչ իրենք իսկ լավ չեն հասկանում և հրաժարվում են գիտելիքները ընդլայնելու առաջարկից: Սա իսկապես պախարակելի է:


Ներեցե՛ք, իսկ ձեր գիտելիքները կատարյա՞լ են: Ես գիտեմ, որ ինչքան էլ կարդամ, ինչքան էլ ճանաչեմ Աստծուն, ինչքան էլ Նրա հետ հարաբերվեմ, էլի թերի են մնալու գիտելիքներս: Ես ինքս երբեք չեմ խոսում այն բաների մասին, որոնք չեմ հասկացել: Եթե դուք գտնում եք, որ այդպես է, ապա դա ձեր կարծիքն է, պարտավոր չեմ այն ընդունել:՛




> «Հեթանոսություն» բաժնում տեղադրված Բնության և Արյաց ծագման այլ պատկերացումներին: Էլի ուշ չէ: Դա ինչպե՞ս ապացուցվեց: Որևէ մեկը տեսա՞վ դրա արգասիքը… չեմ ասում էդ մեղքերը ֆիզիկապես տեսավ թե չէ:


Ճիշտն ասած, դեռևս պատճառ չունեմ, որ խորանամ հեթանոսության մեջ: 



> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք այն հարցի շուրջ, որ այդ բոլորի մեղքը իր վրա վերցնելու գործընթացը պահանջեց Հուդային գործել նոր մեղքեր, այն էլ ինչպիսի՜, և միայն նրա համար, որ Հիսուսը դառնա բոլորի փրկիչ, բոլորի մեղքերից: Կասեք, որ հետո նա ներվեց և նրան տարան վերև՞… Ո՞վ է տեսել: Գուցե դա հնարված է վերը գրածս և նման այլ մեղադրանքներ հերքելու համա՞ր… կամ իրենց իսկ սխալը «սվաղելու՞»…


Գիտեք, Հուդայի հարցը իրոք վեճի թեմա է, նույնիսկ քրիստոնյաներն այդ հարցում լեզու չեն գտնում: Բայց դուք դեռ ցույց չտվեցինք մեկի, որը ողջ մարդկության մեղքերն իր վրա առավ:



> Հա, ի մէջ ի այլոց ասեմ, որ նման անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ, որոնք դժվար թե ի վիճակի եմ ի կատար ածել, ես աշխատում եմ չանել: Խոսքս իմ գրառումերը չկարդալու Ձեր «երկաթյա» որոշման մասին է, որը ինձ ուղղել էիք նամակով, խոստանալով ջնջել իմ բոլոր պատասխանները, առանց կարդալու:


Գիտեք, ես կարծում էի, որ իմ գրած նամակից հետո դուք էլ կդադարեք իմ գրառումները կարդալուց, բայց հետո տեսա, որ աներեսաբար շարունակում եք մեջբերել գրառումներս,՝ փորձելով դրանց պատասխանել: Ես չկարդացի-չկարդացի, բայց տեսա, որ դուք համառորեն սպասում եք պատասխանի, դրա համար որոշեցի ձեզ լավություն անել: 



> Մի սպասեք: Նման հաճույք ես Ձեզ չեմ պատճառի:


Կարող եք հանգիստ լինել, ո՛չ ձեր նամակաները, ո՛չ ձեր գրառումներն ինձ հաճույք չեն պատճառում: Ավելին՝ նույնիսկ տհաճ են:




> Շնորհակալություն հաճելի րոպեների համար:


Ես հասկացա, որ նման անհանդուրժողական վեճերը ձեզ հաճույք են պատճառում: Գնացեք, ուրիշ մարդկանց փնտրեք: Ես նման բաների ո՛չ հավես ունեմ, ո՛չ էլ ժամանակ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ ուրախ եմ Բյուրակն ջան, որ չես ինքդ քեզ սահմանափակում շատ շատ այլ հավատացյալների նման ու այնքան ուժ ունես, որ կարող ես հուսով եմ անկողմնակալ ուսումնասիրել այլ կրոններ ևս: Վստահ եմ այդ ուսմունքների անկողմնակալ և ուշադիր ուսումնասիրումն կհարստացնի սեփական հավատքի առավել ճիշտ ընկալմանը ևս:


Հուսիկ ջան, գիտե՞ս քեզ մեկ էլ ինչու եմ սիրում: Դու հարձակվելու սովորություն չունես:



> Միայն թե խնդրում եմ, ինչպես Դուք եք ասում, ուսումնասիրեք (ուսում սիրեք), այլ ոչ թե կարդացեք միայն հերքելու համար: Ուսումնասիրելով կտեսնեք շատ նմանություններ քրիստոնեության հետ ու գուցե կհետաքրքրի թե ինչու դարեր առաջ գրված մի այլ ուսմունքում կան նմանություններ քրիստոնեության հետ ու գուցե նոր ոլորտներ բացվի Ձեր առջև դժվարին ու արժանի մի գործի համար՝ իսկական քրիստոնյա լինելու համար, ինչը սրտանց կուզենայի լիներ:


Այո՛, ես նմանություններ շատ եմ գտել, բայց ոչ թե քրիստոնեության, այլ Հին Ուխտի՝ Քրիստոսի գալուց առաջ գոյություն ունցեող կրոնի միջև: Դա բնական է, որովհետև արևելյան ուսմունքները շատ հին են, գոյություն են ունեցել մինչև Հիսուսի գալը: Բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, քանի որ Հիսուսը եկել է, տվել է մեզ նման նվեր, ես կարիք չունեմ արևելյան ուսմունքներին հետևելու:
Ինչ վերաբերում է վերամարմնավորմանը, ապա ես ինչ-որ հոտառությամբ զգում եմ, որ արևելյան ուսմունքների մեջ ինչ-որ սխալ կա, ինչ-որ բան սխալ է հասկացվել: Երբ դա հասկանամ, կկիսվեմ:



> Այո ես կարող է որոշ քրիստոնեական գաղարների հետ չհամաձայնեմ, բայց դա միայն այն կեղծ գաղափարների, որոնք քրիստոնեության մեջ են մտցվել միտումնավոր Ձեր այն ասած անձանց կողմից, որոնց սխալների համար ինքներդ ասում եք, որ պատասխանատու չեք:


Չգիտեմ, թե ինչի հետ համաձայն չեք, բայց ես համաձայն եմ այն ամենի հետ, ինչը գրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Չեմ ասում, թե կուրորեն հավատում եմ: Փորփրում եմ, փորձում գտնել պատասխաններ:

----------


## Highordy

> Գիտեք, փորձությունները Աստծուց չեն, չարից են: Դա մեկ: Երկրորդ հերթին, քրիստոնյաներն այնքան շատ չեն, որքան կարծում եք: Քրիստոնյաները նրանք են, ովքեր ընդունել են Քրիստոսին որպես Տեր և Փրկիչ, այլ ոչ թե գնում են եկեղեցի, մոմ վառում ու սրբապատկերներ համբուրում: Հետո, քրիստոնյաներն էլ են մարդիկ: Նրանք իդեալական չեն, ինչպես և ցանկացած այլ մարդ:


Եթե փորձությունները չարից են, ապա ինչու՞ է Աստված դրանք հանդուրժում: Հիշեք Երանելի Հոբին. Ինչու՞ Աստված չարին թույլ տվեց տանջել այդ խեղճին: Ինչի՞ համար… միայն որպեսզի համոզվի, որ Հոբը իսկապես սիրում է Աստծու՞ն… Այդ ի՞նչ դաժան միջոց է: Մի՞թե չկային այլ մեթոդներ… Եվ այդ ի՞նչ է նշանակում երկրորդ ընտանիքով երջանիկ լինելը: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է մարդը մոռանալ կորցրած ընտանիքը՝ սիրելի կնոջը և սիրելի երեխաներին և երբեք նրանց չհիշելով երջանիկ լինել… Ընդունեք, որ սա նորմալ մարդուն հատուկ չէ: Կամ ինչի՞ համար է այս առածը… Ինչի՞ն է այն նախապատրաստում…


> Այստեղ տարբերել-չտարբերելու հարց չէ: Պարզապես գործածածս բառը սխալ հասկացաք, հիմա էլ դուք որոշում եք ես մեղք եմ գործել, թե ոչ: Այո՛, ես օրվա ընթացքում հարյուրավոր մեղքեր եմ գործում: Բայց դուք չէ, որ պետք է դատեք: Ես Աստծո առաջ պետք է դրանց համար պատասխան տամ:


Գործածված բառը հասկացա այնպես, ինչպես գրված էր: Ինձանից ոչինչ չհնարեցի: Եվ ոչ ոք ոչ ոքի չի դատում: Ես միայն հարցնում էի: Կարող եք նորից կարդալ, ավելի ուշադիր:


> Ներեցե՛ք, իսկ ձեր գիտելիքները կատարյա՞լ են: Ես գիտեմ, որ ինչքան էլ կարդամ, ինչքան էլ ճանաչեմ Աստծուն, ինչքան էլ Նրա հետ հարաբերվեմ, էլի թերի են մնալու գիտելիքներս: Ես ինքս երբեք չեմ խոսում այն բաների մասին, որոնք չեմ հասկացել: Եթե դուք գտնում եք, որ այդպես է, ապա դա ձեր կարծիքն է, պարտավոր չեմ այն ընդունել:


Ոչ, բոլորովին էլ կատարյալ չեն, բայց ես պատրաստ եմ դրանք համալրել սկզբնաղբյուրներից և խելոք մարդկանց ականջալուր լինելով, ոչ միայն պատրաստ եմ, այլև այդ գործընթացի մեջ եմ: Իհարկե՝ կարող եք չնդունել իմ կարծիքը, սակայն դա միայն իմը չէ:


> Ճիշտն ասած, դեռևս պատճառ չունեմ, որ խորանամ հեթանոսության մեջ:


Իսկ ո՞վ է առաջարկում «խորանալ»: Առաջարկվել է միայն ծանոթանալ այդ տեսությանը: Այն, որ առանց կարդալու մերժում եք եղածը, խոսում է Ձեր սահմանափակ աշխարհայացքի մասին:


> Գիտեք, Հուդայի հարցը իրոք վեճի թեմա է, նույնիսկ քրիստոնյաներն այդ հարցում լեզու չեն գտնում:


Վիճելու ի՞նչ կա… Մարդուն ստիպել են մատնության և ինքնասպանության ծանրագույն մեղքերը իր վրա վերցնել: Լավ բան չի եղել:


> Բայց դուք դեռ ցույց չտվեցինք մեկի, որը ողջ մարդկության մեղքերն իր վրա առավ:


Ամեն մի նոր տեսությունում կարելի է շատ հեշտությամբ հնարել մի այնպիսի երևույթ, ինչպիսին չի եղել նախորդում, որպեսզի այն տարբերվի: Սակայն հարցը դա չէ: Ես այս նույն էջին բերել եմ Հայկ նահապետի օրինակը: Երևի էլի «կիսատ-պռատ» եք կարդացել:


> Գիտեք, ես կարծում էի, որ իմ գրած նամակից հետո դուք էլ կդադարեք իմ գրառումները կարդալուց, բայց հետո տեսա, որ աներեսաբար շարունակում եք մեջբերել գրառումներս,՝ փորձելով դրանց պատասխանել: Ես չկարդացի-չկարդացի, բայց տեսա, որ դուք համառորեն սպասում եք պատասխանի, դրա համար որոշեցի ձեզ լավություն անել:


Մարդու երեսը անգամ տեսած չլինելով, ահագին պատասխանատվություն է պետք նրան «աներես» անվանել: «Սիրուն» բան չի: Եվ չի սազում «Իսկական Իշխանյանին»: Մի փաստ էլ. ես բոլորովին Ձեզ չեմ գրում, և Ձեր «պատասխաններին» չէ, որ սպասում եմ: Ես ուղղակի Ձեր գրառումներում տեսնում եմ անճշտություններ և տրամաբանությանը հակասող կետեր: Դրանց է, որ պատասխանում եմ: Ինձ համար միևնույն է՝ Բյուրա՞կն է դրանց հեղինակը, Պողո՞սը թե՞ Պետրոսը: Ասեմ, որ իմ խորին համոզմամբ իմ պատասխանները՝ ընդամենը իմ պատասխաններն են և դրանցով հագուրդ տալ սեփական ինքնասիրությանը համարում եմ ծայր աստիճան անիմաստ և պարապ զբաղմունք:


> Կարող եք հանգիստ լինել, ո՛չ ձեր նամակաները, ո՛չ ձեր գրառումներն ինձ հաճույք չեն պատճառում: Ավելին՝ նույնիսկ տհաճ են:


Կարող էիք չկրկնվել: Դա վաղուց արդեն պարզ է Ձեր գրառումներից: Եթե կարծում եք, որ ձգտում եմ հաճույք պատճառել Ձեզ, ապա նորից սխալվում եք: Ծաղրածու փնտրեք Ձեր ծանոթների մեջ, ովքեր հիացած կհամաձայնվեն Ձեր բոլոր մտքերի հետ:


> Ես հասկացա, որ նման անհանդուրժողական վեճերը ձեզ հաճույք են պատճառում: Գնացեք, ուրիշ մարդկանց փնտրեք: Ես նման բաների ո՛չ հավես ունեմ, ո՛չ էլ ժամանակ:


Իհարկե հաճելի է, երբ այդպիսի փնտրտուքների մեջ գտնում ես արժանի հակառակորդ: Բայց իմ կյանքի խնդիրը դա չէ: Ինչ վերաբերվում Ձեր «հավես» ու «ժամանակ չունենալու» պատճառաբանությանը, ապա թույլ տվեք զարմանք արտահայտել սեփական համոզմունքները և հավատքը պաշտպանելու անհրաժեշտությունը «հավեսից» ու «ժամանակ ունենալ-չունենալուց» ցածր դասելու Ձեր հայտարարության վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

> Դե ես հավատացյալ չեմ , մտածում եմ կախված էս հարցերի պատասխաններից կարողա իմ մոտ ինչ որ բաներ փոխվի, կամ հակառակը հավատացյալներից ոմանց մոտ:



եթե դու անընդհատ միայն հարց տաս, քեզ մոտ ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվի երբեք: Պատկերացրու ուսանողը, փոխանակ գիրքը կամ լեկցիաները կարդալու, անընդհատ հարց տա, ի?նչ պիտի սովորի: Համոզված եմ` ինչքան էլ սովորի դասախոսի պատասխանից, նրա մոտ շատ մութ անկյուններ կմնան, մինչև չբացի ու չկարդա այն, ինչ ժառանգված է իրեն: Նույնն էլ այս դեպում: Պիտի կարդաս Աստվածաշունչ և ընդհանրապս հոգևոր գրականություն և փորձես մի փոքր այլ աչքերով նայել, այլ ոչ թե հարցաքննողի: Եթե քո հարցերն ուղղակի հարցեր չեն, այլ դու ուզում ես իրոք իմանալ դրանց պատասխանները, փորձիր ինքդ վերլուծել: Կարծում եմ պիտի ստացվի: Մյուս խորհուրդս քեզ այն կլինի, եթե իհարկե կընդունես, որ աղոթես, խնդրես Աստծուն, որ "բացի քո աչքերն" ու դու հասկանաս այդ ամենը: Վստահ եղիր` Աստված կօգնի քեզ, որովետև Նա Ինքն է ասում - Խնդրեցեք և պիտի տրվի...: Իսկ Աստված կատարում է այն, ինչ խոստանում է:
Եվ ի վերջո հավատքը հիմնված է ոչ թե հարցերի, այլ ՀԱՎԱՏՔԻ վրա: Իսկ հավատալու համար ոչ մի այլ նախադրյալ պետք չէ, քան ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼԸ: Միգուցե ասածս առաջին հայացքից չըմբռնեցիր, բայց...: 
Համոզված եմ, որ մոտ ապագայում ինքդ կտաս այդ հարցերի պատասխանները: :Smile:

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

> Ապրես 
> 
> իսկ քո հարցերին ես կպատասխանեմ մի նախադասությամբ 
> հրեաները իրենց գրածը հետո չեն կարդացել, որ ուղղեն որոշ բաներ 
> 
> ես էլ չեմ հավատում ու մտածում եմ մեր դարում կուրորեն հավատալ որևէ աստծու դա քայլա դեպի հետ  ու չենք էլ զարգանա հավատա
> 
> Ավելացվել է 58 վարկյան անց 
> 
> Ես մտածում եմ էլի հրեական մոտեցումա հարցին հարցով պատասխանելը



for Ե Ն Ց Ո

Կարծում եմ հավատքը ոչ թե հետադիմական, այլ ամենաառաջադիմական գաղափարն է աշխարհում: Չեմ կարծում, որ տեխնիկայի զարգացումը և մարդկանց, հատկապես իգական սեռի օրըստօրե մերկանալը առաջընթաց է: Էլ չեմ խոսում արվամոլության /հոմոսեքսուալիզմ/ մասին: Իմ պատկերացմամբ առաջընթացը մտքի, գիտելիքի, ինտելեկտի զարգացումն է, այլ ոչ թե աչքին թոզ փչող իբր առաջադիմությունը կարգավորող և ընթացք տվող "պոռնկությունը":
Կարծում եմ դու շատ հեռու ես թե' կրոն հասկացությունից, թե' առավել ևս Քրիստոնեությունից, քանզի այս տեսանկյան մեջ ինտելեկտով մարդը նման միտք չէր արտահայտի:
Կներես ինձ անկեղծ արտահայտվելու համար:

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

Ժամանակին ինձ էլ էին այս հարցերը հուզում: Սակայն ես, փոխարեն ընկնեյի անհեթեթություննրի գիրկը, փոխարեն ֆորում մտնող ամեն տեսակ մարդկանց դիմելը, գնացի եկեղեցի և դիմեցի հոգևորականին: Համոզված եմ, որ քայլս ճիշտ էր: Տրամաբանեցի, որ երբ ատամս ցավում է, դիմում եմ ատամի բժշկին, երբ ինձ պետք է ճշտել հարցեր կապված փիլիսոփայության հետ, դիմում եմ փիլիսոփայության մասնագետի և այլն: Այս պարագայում հոգևորականին էլ դիտեցի իբրև ինձ այս տեսանկյունից հուզող հարցերի մասնագետ և գնացի եկեղեցի:
Հոգևորականը փոխանակ երկար-բարակ բացատրելու, ինձ մի պատմություն պատմեց: Հիմա ես ձեզ այդ նույն պատմությունը կպատմեմ և կարծում եմ ձեր հարցերին էլ պատասխանած կլինեմ: 

Մի հրեշտակ մարդու կերպարանք է ստանում և գալիս երկիր: Ընկերանում է մի բարի մարդու հետ ու ճանապարհ ընկնում: Մութը վրա է հանսում և նրանք գնում են գիշերելու մոտակա գյուղից մեկի տանը: Գիշերը, երբ բոլորը քնած են լինում, մարդու կերպարանք ստացած հրեշտակը վեր է կենում և այդ տան մի բաժակ ու մի գդալ գողանում դնում է իր պայուսակի մեջ: Այս տեսնում է սրա հետ եկած բարի մարդը, սակայն ձայն չի հանում /այդ մարդը չգիտեր, որ դա հրեշտակ է/: Առավետյան ճանապարհ են ընկնում և հրեշտակը այդ բաժակն ու գդալը ձորն է նետում:
Հաջորդ գիշերը նրանք անց են կացնում մի աղքատ մարդու տանը, ով բացի իր հնամաշ շորորից ու խրճիթից ուրիշ ոչինչ չուներ: Սրա տունն էլ հրեշտակը այրում է: Ճանապարհ են ընկնում: Մյուս գիշերը նրանք անց են կացնում նորածին  ունեցող մի բարեպաշտ մարդու տանը: Այդ գիշեր հրեշտակը խողդում է այդ երեխային:
Առավոտյան, երբ ճամփա են ընկնում հրեշտակի հետ քայլող բարի մարդը հարցնում է թե ինչու? այս բաներն արեց: Չէ? որ այդ մարդիկ նրան գիշերելու տեղ տվեցին ու կերակրեցին: Այդ ժամանակ հրեշտակը հայտնում է իր ինքնությունն ու ասում.
- Առաջին մադու տանը, որ գիշերեցինք, գդալն ու բաժակը վերցրի ու ձորը նետեցի, քանզի այն գողացված ու վաճառված էր և այդ արար մարդու տան վրա անեծք էր բերում: 
Աղքատի տունը այրեցի, քանզի նրա տան տակ մեծ հարստություն կար, որ նրան ժառանգել են իր պապերը: Եթե չայրեյի, նա երբեք չէր գտնի այդ հարստությունը:
Երեխային խողդամահ արեցի, որովհետև այդ երեխան մեծանալով հանցագործ ու մարդասպան պիտի դառնար` իր ծնողների գլխին պատուհաս լինելով, նրանց բարի ու արդար անունը պղծող: Լավ է, որ նա դեռ մեղքի մեջ չմտած գնա Աստծո մոտ, որպեսզի փրկություն ունենա և հավիտենական կյանքով ապրի:

Ովքեր լայնախոհ են լավ կհասկանան պատմածիս իմաստը, իսկ ովքեր ոչ` ինչքան ուզում են թող հարցեր տան, միևնույնն է:

----------


## Wisper

> Երեխային խողդամահ արեցի, որովհետև այդ երեխան մեծանալով հանցագործ ու մարդասպան պիտի դառնար` իր ծնողների գլխին պատուհաս լինելով, նրանց բարի ու արդար անունը պղծող: Լավ է, որ նա դեռ մեղքի մեջ չմտած գնա Աստծո մոտ, որպեսզի փրկություն ունենա և հավիտենական կյանքով ապրի:
> 
> Ովքեր լայնախոհ են լավ կհասկանան պատմածիս իմաստը, իսկ ովքեր ոչ` ինչքան ուզում են թող հարցեր տան, միևնույնն է:


Ես ընդամենը մի հարց ունեմ այսքանից հետո...
մարդ կա, ո՞ր հավատումա ճակատագրին: Առօրյա կյանքը ու մեկել էսպիսի պատմություններն արդեն լրիվ շփոթեցրել են ինձ... 1000 տեսակի մարդկանց եմ տեսել... այլանդակ տականքներից սկսած մինչև ամենամաքուր մարդը... մի հրեշտակ էլ թող գա էտ տականքներին խեղդի... համ մեզ լավ կլինի համ էլ իրանց: Մենք կմնանք ստեղ նորմալ ապրելու ու մեղքեր գործելու  :LOL:   ինքն էլ անմեղ անմեղ կգնա լավ տեղ... Լա՞վ չի:
Հիմնականում շաաաատ կցանկանայի լսել մտքեր հենց ճակատագիր կոչեցյալի մասին... մի՞թե մենք ընտրելու տարբերակ չունենք... Ի՞նչի պետքա ընտրությունը կանխավ կատարվի...  :Xeloq:   :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հիմնականում շաաաատ կցանկանայի լսել մտքեր հենց ճակատագիր կոչեցյալի մասին... մի՞թե մենք ընտրելու տարբերակ չունենք... Ի՞նչի պետքա ընտրությունը կանխավ կատարվի...


Wisper ջան, այդպիսի թեմա ֆորումում ունենք։ Ուղղակի էս պահին հարմար չի, որ գտնեմ, լինքը դնեմ։ Այս բաժնում որ փնտրես, կգտնես։ Կարծեմ վերնագիրն այսպես էր. «Հավատու՞մ եք ճակատագրին»։ Բայց կարող է այդպես չէր, հաստատ չեմ հիշում...  :Blush:  Համենայնդեպս, «ճակատագիր» բառը հաստատ կար մեջը։  :Wink:

----------


## Philosopher

> Ժամանակին ինձ էլ էին այս հարցերը հուզում: Սակայն ես, փոխարեն ընկնեյի անհեթեթություննրի գիրկը, փոխարեն ֆորում մտնող ամեն տեսակ մարդկանց դիմելը, գնացի եկեղեցի և դիմեցի հոգևորականին: Համոզված եմ, որ քայլս ճիշտ էր: Տրամաբանեցի, որ երբ ատամս ցավում է, դիմում եմ ատամի բժշկին, երբ ինձ պետք է ճշտել հարցեր կապված փիլիսոփայության հետ, դիմում եմ փիլիսոփայության մասնագետի և այլն: Այս պարագայում հոգևորականին էլ դիտեցի իբրև ինձ այս տեսանկյունից հուզող հարցերի մասնագետ և գնացի եկեղեցի:
> Հոգևորականը փոխանակ երկար-բարակ բացատրելու, ինձ մի պատմություն պատմեց: Հիմա ես ձեզ այդ նույն պատմությունը կպատմեմ և կարծում եմ ձեր հարցերին էլ պատասխանած կլինեմ: 
> 
> Մի հրեշտակ մարդու կերպարանք է ստանում և գալիս երկիր: Ընկերանում է մի բարի մարդու հետ ու ճանապարհ ընկնում: Մութը վրա է հանսում և նրանք գնում են գիշերելու մոտակա գյուղից մեկի տանը: Գիշերը, երբ բոլորը քնած են լինում, մարդու կերպարանք ստացած հրեշտակը վեր է կենում և այդ տան մի բաժակ ու մի գդալ գողանում դնում է իր պայուսակի մեջ: Այս տեսնում է սրա հետ եկած բարի մարդը, սակայն ձայն չի հանում /այդ մարդը չգիտեր, որ դա հրեշտակ է/: Առավետյան ճանապարհ են ընկնում և հրեշտակը այդ բաժակն ու գդալը ձորն է նետում:
> Հաջորդ գիշերը նրանք անց են կացնում մի աղքատ մարդու տանը, ով բացի իր հնամաշ շորորից ու խրճիթից ուրիշ ոչինչ չուներ: Սրա տունն էլ հրեշտակը այրում է: Ճանապարհ են ընկնում: Մյուս գիշերը նրանք անց են կացնում նորածին  ունեցող մի բարեպաշտ մարդու տանը: Այդ գիշեր հրեշտակը խողդում է այդ երեխային:
> Առավոտյան, երբ ճամփա են ընկնում հրեշտակի հետ քայլող բարի մարդը հարցնում է թե ինչու? այս բաներն արեց: Չէ? որ այդ մարդիկ նրան գիշերելու տեղ տվեցին ու կերակրեցին: Այդ ժամանակ հրեշտակը հայտնում է իր ինքնությունն ու ասում.
> - Առաջին մադու տանը, որ գիշերեցինք, գդալն ու բաժակը վերցրի ու ձորը նետեցի, քանզի այն գողացված ու վաճառված էր և այդ արար մարդու տան վրա անեծք էր բերում: 
> Աղքատի տունը այրեցի, քանզի նրա տան տակ մեծ հարստություն կար, որ նրան ժառանգել են իր պապերը: Եթե չայրեյի, նա երբեք չէր գտնի այդ հարստությունը:
> Երեխային խողդամահ արեցի, որովհետև այդ երեխան մեծանալով հանցագործ ու մարդասպան պիտի դառնար` իր ծնողների գլխին պատուհաս լինելով, նրանց բարի ու արդար անունը պղծող: Լավ է, որ նա դեռ մեղքի մեջ չմտած գնա Աստծո մոտ, որպեսզի փրկություն ունենա և հավիտենական կյանքով ապրի:
> ...


*Կրոնը, փաստորեն, առանց սադո–մազոխիզիմի, վեր է ածվում բարի ցանկությունների, որպեսզի այն դառնա ազդեցիկ գաղափարախոսություն, պետք է գողանալ, վառել, խեղդել։* Երեխային խեղդե՞լ... Դոստոևսկի կարդա։ Նույնիսկ Ալյոշա Կարամզովն էր պատրաստ գնդակահարել երեխային սպանողին։ Չասես, թե դա անում էր հրեշտակը։ Այդ հրեշտակը, ինչպես կասեր Բայրոնի Կայենը, *ամենամեծ բարիքը արած կլիներ, եթե ինքն իրեն խեղդած լիներ։* Մնացածը լռություն է ու մարդկային  չարորակ ագրեսիա, որը կարող է ծիլեր տալ ու ծաղկել նույնիսկ այնպիսի՝ ենթադրյալ բարի ու բարոյական տարածքում, ինչպիսին կրոնն է։

----------


## Սամվել

Ես ել այսպիսի տեսակետ ունեմ ...
իմ կարծիքով Քրիստոնեիոթյունը ստեղծվելէ որպես մի իդեալական դաշտ ...այսինքն նրան հավատացող մարդիկ (ենթադրվում էր որ պետքա բոլորը հավատան) պետքա 
քրիստոնեությանը հետևելով չանեյն ասենք "վատ արարքներ" ինչի հետևանքով կձևավորվեր իդեալական հասարակություն...
ու ընդհանրապես մարդկության պատմության մեջ միշտ ստեղծվել են այնպիսի մոդելներ , հավատքներ որոնք փորձել են համախմբել մարդկությանը տարել են դեպի գլոբալիզացիա... 
սակայն այդ իդեալական գաղափարներ գրողները բաց են թողել մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանք .... իրենց ստեղծած այդ կատարյալ համակարգը կիրառվելու է մարդկության կողմից  ... մի մարդկության որը միշտ եղել է չհամակերպվող և շահամոլ..
ինչի հետևանքով այն դարձել է գործիք մարդկանց ձեռքում և կիրառվել մարդկանց 
դեմ կասեցնելով մարդու ավելի շատ բան իմանալու ձգտումը և հնարավորությունը
չնայած դրան անհնար է դադարեցնել մարդու զարգացումը և մի իմ կարծիքով այս հարցին կտրվի վերջնական լուծում տիեզերքի գոյության հարցը բացահատելով...
................
իմիջայլոց հարց ուղղեմ հավատացյալներին
քանի օր է տևել ջրհեղեղը   :Smile:  ........
և դուք հավատում եք որ ԱՐԱՐԱՏ լեռան գագաթին տեղ է արել մի նավ որում գտնվել են բոլոր կենդանիները... :Smile:  
իմ կարծիքով առնվազն մի 2 հատ էլ տենց նավ պետքա լիներ որ էդ կենդանիներին կերակրեր այդ ժամանակահատվածում  :LOL:  
մենակ չասեք էլի ՁՈՒԿ են բռնել  :LOL:  
կամ ասենք ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ա կերակրել...

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

> *Կրոնը, փաստորեն, առանց սադո–մազոխիզիմի, վեր է ածվում բարի ցանկությունների, որպեսզի այն դառնա ազդեցիկ գաղափարախոսություն, պետք է գողանալ, վառել, խեղդել։* Երեխային խեղդե՞լ... Դոստոևսկի կարդա։ Նույնիսկ Ալյոշա Կարամզովն էր պատրաստ գնդակահարել երեխային սպանողին։ Չասես, թե դա անում էր հրեշտակը։ Այդ հրեշտակը, ինչպես կասեր Բայրոնի Կայենը, *ամենամեծ բարիքը արած կլիներ, եթե ինքն իրեն խեղդած լիներ։* Մնացածը լռություն է ու մարդկային  չարորակ ագրեսիա, որը կարող է ծիլեր տալ ու ծաղկել նույնիսկ այնպիսի՝ ենթադրյալ բարի ու բարոյական տարածքում, ինչպիսին կրոնն է։


Դա զուտ մարդկային վերլուծություն է: Ես ասել էի, որ ամեն մարդ չի, որ կհասկանա այս պատմության իմաստը. Քեզ թվաց, թե այդ հրեշտակը մարդասպան էր: Հասկանում եմ, քանզի դու զուտ աշխարհիկ մտածողությամբ վերլուծեցիր: Սակայն ի?նչ կասես Աստծո մասին? Չէ որ, եթե այդ տեսանկյունից նայես, ուրեմն, մեղա, Աստծո, Աստծուց առավել մարդասպան չկա, քանզի նա է տնօրինում մեր կյանքը և ամեն օր հարյուրավոր մարդիկ տարբեր պատճառներով, այդ թվում` աշխարհիկ լեզվով ասած իրենց մահով մահանում են 100ավոր մարդիկ:
Հորդորս է քեզ` ավելի խորը քննես առակը և հետո նոր կարծիք արտահայտես: Պետք չէ ամեն ինչին միանգամից արձագանք տալ, քանզի կարող է քո թյուրըմբռնման պատճառով ծիծաղելի վիճակում հայտնվես:

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց



> Ես ել այսպիսի տեսակետ ունեմ ...
> իմ կարծիքով Քրիստոնեիոթյունը ստեղծվելէ որպես մի իդեալական դաշտ ...այսինքն նրան հավատացող մարդիկ (ենթադրվում էր որ պետքա բոլորը հավատան) պետքա 
> քրիստոնեությանը հետևելով չանեյն ասենք "վատ արարքներ" ինչի հետևանքով կձևավորվեր իդեալական հասարակություն...
> ու ընդհանրապես մարդկության պատմության մեջ միշտ ստեղծվել են այնպիսի մոդելներ , հավատքներ որոնք փորձել են համախմբել մարդկությանը տարել են դեպի գլոբալիզացիա... 
> սակայն այդ իդեալական գաղափարներ գրողները բաց են թողել մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանք .... իրենց ստեղծած այդ կատարյալ համակարգը կիրառվելու է մարդկության կողմից  ... մի մարդկության որը միշտ եղել է չհամակերպվող և շահամոլ..
> ինչի հետևանքով այն դարձել է գործիք մարդկանց ձեռքում և կիրառվել մարդկանց 
> դեմ կասեցնելով մարդու ավելի շատ բան իմանալու ձգտումը և հնարավորությունը
> չնայած դրան անհնար է դադարեցնել մարդու զարգացումը և մի իմ կարծիքով այս հարցին կտրվի վերջնական լուծում տիեզերքի գոյության հարցը բացահատելով...
> ................
> ...



Մեռանք ծիծաղալուց....ԼՕԼ
Նախ, սիրելիս, ասեմ քեզ, որ Նոյյան տապանը իրոք եղել է և իջել է Արարատ լեռան լանջին: Ի գիտություն քեզ` Նոյյան տապանը հայտնաբերված է: Կան փաստագրական ֆիլմեր այդ մասին, ուսումնասիրություններ: Սողանքի արդյունքում տապանի մի մաս կոտրվել է առանձին է մյուս մասից: Եթե չես հավատում, Շողակաթ գրախանութից կարող ես ձեռք բերել այդ փաստագրական ֆիլմը և դիտել: Համոզված եմ, որ քեզ մոտ շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ լուծում կգտնեն: Իսկ ջրհեղեղը, ինչպես փաստում է Աստվածաշունչը,  տևել է 40 օր և 40 գիշեր: 
2-րդ. Քրիստոնեությունը երբեք չի սահմանափակում մարդուն: Ի տարբերություն այլ կրոնների, Քրիստոնեուջթյունը ազատության կրոն է: Մարդն ազատ է իր ընտրության մեջ: Պարզապես Աստված մեզ ցույց է տալիս ճանապարհն երը` նեղ և լայն դռները, այսինքն` չարի ու բարու ճանապարհները: Մնացածը մարդու ընտրությունն է:
Եվ հետո Քրիստոնեություն չի արգելում գիր-գրականությունը: Քրիստոնեություն նեղ իմաստով ասած, նաև գիտության կրոն է: Ի վերջո, եթե դու մի փոքր նույնիսկ ծանոթ ես Հայոց պատմությանը և հայ մշակույթին, արվեստին, կարծում եմ կհաստատես ասածս, հայ գրականության, փիլիսոփայության, մշակույթի, աստղագիտության, չարտարապետության, մաթփեմատիկայի և այլ գիտությունների հիօմնադիրները և կրողն ու զարգացնողները եղել են Հայ եկեղեցու հոգևորականները , որոնք այդ նույն կրոնի` Քրիստոնեության հետևորդներն էին, որոնք, համոզված եմ, ավելի հավատքով էին, քան որ հիմա մարդիկ: Աշխարհը դեռ կարծում, էր, թե երկիրը տափակ է և այն պահում են հսկաներ` կանգնած մեծ կրյաների վրա, իսկ Անանիա Շիրակացին` հայազգի ականավոր գիտնական, մաթեմատիկոս, փիլիսոփա, կատարել էր ուսումնասիրություններ և ապացուցել էր, որ աշխարհը կլոր է և պտտվում է իր առանցքի շուրջ: Մնացածը ինքդ վերլուծիր: Կարող ես նաև կարդալ հայ մեծերի մասին, մասնավորապես եկեղեցու Հայրերի գրվածքները, որից հետո քեզ համար կյանքում շաաաաաաաաատ բաներ պարզ կդառնան և քո կյանքը շատ կփոխվի /ոչ կրոնական առումով/:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմնականում շաաաատ կցանկանայի լսել մտքեր հենց ճակատագիր կոչեցյալի մասին... մի՞թե մենք ընտրելու տարբերակ չունենք... Ի՞նչի պետքա ընտրությունը կանխավ կատարվի...


Թարսի պես էս թեման վերջերս շատ եմ ուսումնասիրել: Կան բաներ, որոնք մեր կամքից անկախ են, մենք չենք կարող ղեկավարել: Դրա օրինակն է, ասենք, մեր ծնունդը, որ ծնվում ենք կոնկրետ ազգությամբ, կոնկրետ սեռի, կոնկրետ ժամանակում: Բայց կան բաներ, որոնք մենք ենք ընտրում, մենք ունենք ազատ կամք: Օրինակ, ես հիմա ընտրել եմ դաս չանել ու էս գրառումն անել: Իմ ծնողներն ընտրել են իրար հետ ամուսնանալը: Բաներ էլ կան, որոնք մենք ընտրում ենք, Աստված՝ ուղղորդում: Օրինակ, փորձե՞լ եք մրջյունը A կետից B տեղափոխել: Նրա ճանապարհը փակում, նեղացնում եք այնպես, որ գնա ձեր  ուզած ուղղությամբ: Բայց մրջյունն ինքն է որոշում գնալ: Նա ընտրություն ունի. կարող է կանգնել: 
Մենք ունենք ընտրություն, բայց դա ինչ-որ տեղ սահմանափակ է, որովհետև ապրում ենք ժամանակի ու տարածության մեջ: Օրինակ, հիմա չեմ կարող ընտրել Ամերիկայում լինել: Իսկ Աստված ժամանակից դուրս է. նա տեսել է այն բոլոր ընտրությունները, որոնք մենք արդեն կատարել ենք:

----------


## Philosopher

> Դա զուտ մարդկային վերլուծություն է:


Այո, ես մարդու որդի եմ։ Իմ մարդկային, խիստ մարդկային տեսանկյունը ինձ լիովին բավարարում է, թե ինչու՝ կարդա Կ.Գ. Յունգ, "Պատասխան Հոբին"։



> Ես ասել էի, որ ամեն մարդ չի, որ կհասկանա այս պատմության իմաստը. Քեզ թվաց, թե այդ հրեշտակը մարդասպան էր: Հասկանում եմ, քանզի դու զուտ աշխարհիկ մտածողությամբ վերլուծեցիր:


Այն մարդը, որի հետ դու պատիվ ունես խոսելու, ոչ միայն այդպիսի դիլետանտ առակներ, այլև շատ ավելի խորիմաստ առակներ, կրոններ ու կրոնական տեսություններ վերլուծելու բավականին մեծ փորձ ունի։ Ինձ ոչինչ չի թվացել, ես կարդացել եմ քո առակում, որ նա սպանեց երեխային։ Եթե քեզ թվացել է, թե չի սպանել, կամ երեխան մարդ չէր, ապա *առանց մեկնաբանության։*



> Սակայն ի?նչ կասես Աստծո մասին? Չէ որ, եթե այդ տեսանկյունից նայես, ուրեմն, մեղա, Աստծո, Աստծուց առավել մարդասպան չկա, քանզի նա է տնօրինում մեր կյանքը և ամեն օր հարյուրավոր մարդիկ տարբեր պատճառներով, այդ թվում` աշխարհիկ լեզվով ասած իրենց մահով մահանում են 100ավոր մարդիկ:


Աստծո և նրա դեստրուկտիվության հարցը քննարկվում է վերոնշյալ աշխատությունում։ Այստեղ այդ մասին խոսել թերևս չարժե։ Իսկ քո դատողությունները քեզ բավականին հետաքրքիր եզրակացությունների կարող են հանգեցնել, եթե այդպես, թեկուզ և հակադրվելու համար, փորձես ենթադրել, որ ճիշտ է այն, ինչ այս պահին քեզ ճիշտ չի թվում։ Ռ. Բախն է այս մասին լավ ասել, բայց հիմա չեմ մեջբերի, ինքդ կարդա։



> Հորդորս է քեզ` ավելի խորը քննես առակը և հետո նոր կարծիք արտահայտես: Պետք չէ ամեն ինչին միանգամից արձագանք տալ, քանզի կարող է քո թյուրըմբռնման պատճառով ծիծաղելի վիճակում հայտնվես:


Քրիստոնյա եղբայր, ես հասկանում եմ, որ կրոնական համեստությունը նրա բոլոր նվիրյալներին տալիս է չարորակ ագրեսիայի բավականին մեծ չափաբաժիններ, բայց կհորդորեմ ավելի խելոք լինել, և սեփական վիճակները չպրոյեկտել այլ մարդկանց վրա։ Դա իրականում բավականին լուրջ հոգեբանական խնդիրներ կարող է բացահայտել, իսկ ես այդպիսի խնդիրների ականատես չեմ ցանկանում լինել, ես ցանկանում եմ խոսել մարդկանց հետ, որոնք հպարտանում են իրենց մարդ ու ամենակարևորը՝ *բանական մարդ լինելով*։ Հուսով եմ՝ իրականում դու հենց այս մարդկանցից ես և ոչ թե այն, ինչ երևում ես ֆորումային վիրտուալ տարածքում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջին խորհուրդս այս թեմայում հարցեր տվողներին. աղոթե՛ք:

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

> ճակատագիր կոչեցյալի մասին...


Վիսպեռ ջան; Ես, լինելով քրիստոնյա, կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, որ _ճակատագիր_
գոյություն չունի: Մենք ամեն պահ ինքներս ենք կայացնում որոշում և մեր ազատ կամքի վրա ոչ ոք չի կարող բռնանալ, նույնիսկ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ: 
Անդրադառնալով հարգարժան փիլիսոփային :Xeloq: , որը շատ է սիրում հղումներ անել փիլիսոփաների գրվածքներին, ասեմ կարդացեք Ռենե Դեկարտի գրվածքները մարդ - Աստված հարաբերության մասին:



> Ի՞նչի պետքա ընտրությունը կանխավ կատարվի...


Ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ Աստված ամեն ինչ գիտի` դա չի նշանակում, որ Նա մեր փոխարեն արդեն կայացրել է, որոշումները, Նա ուղակի գիտի դրանց մասին:
Օրինակ` ես գիտեմ, որ դու կարդում ես իմ նամակը, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես քո փոխարեն որոշում կայացրեցի: :Hands Up: 
Լավ էր, չէ?     :Clapping: 

Ձեր հարցին պատասխանեց ՀԱՅ-ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱյի ընկեր մեծն փիլիսոփան :Yahoo: :   

BYE!!! :Joker:

----------


## Philosopher

> Անդրադառնալով հարգարժան փիլիսոփային, որը շատ է սիրում հղումներ անել փիլիսոփաների գրվածքներին, ասեմ կարդացեք Ռենե Դեկարտի գրվածքները մարդ - Աստված հարաբերության մասին:


 Դեկարտի՝ յուրաքանչյուր կրթված մարդու հայտնի միտքն է. "Մտածում եմ, ուրեմն կամ", այսինքն՝  նույնը, ինչ ասել էի ես նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ. 



> ես ցանկանում եմ խոսել մարդկանց հետ, որոնք հպարտանում են իրենց մարդ ու ամենակարևորը՝ *բանական մարդ լինելով*։


Ի դեպ, նշված հեղինակներից ոչ մեկը մաքուր իմաստով փիլիսոփա չէ։

----------


## Սամվել

Իմ Կարծիքով ԱՍՏՎԱԾ կոչվածը ոչ թե ինչ որ բանական էակ է այլ էներգիայի դրսևորման մի ձև.....
քանի որ տիեզերքում գոյություն ունի համընդհանուր էներգիայի պահպանման օրենք..
ընդ որում եթե չեմ սխալվում ապացուցված է (կամ համարյա ապացուցված)
որ էներգիան ընդունակ է վերածվել մատերիայի....
այսինքն եթե մի պահ գլոբալ նայենք ողջ տիեզերքին ապա պարզ կդառնա որ տիեզերքը մի համակարգ է որը օժտված է ինչ որ էներգիայի հաստատուն քանակությամբ...
նաև եթե չեմ սխալվում ապացուցված է որ ինչպես մեր այնպես էլ մնացած գալակտիկաները առաջցել են աստղերի պայթյունից ինչից կարելի է եզրակացնել որ 
 :Think:   տիեզերքը գոյության սկզբում եղելա էներգիայի որոշակի քանակություն որից և առաջացելա ամեն ինչ.........
իմիջայլոց ՀԱՅ–ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱ ջան ես եդ նոյի պատմություններին ու ապացույցներին
ծանոթ եմ...համենայն դեպս տապանի պատմությանը....
Համ էլ եդ գիտության զարգացման  պատմության մասին Ջորդանո Բրունոին կարելի ա հարցնել  :LOL:   կամ Գալիլեյին (չնայած ինքը կռուտիտա եղել)...օրինակները  շատ են ....

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

Սիրելի հավատցյալներ, թերահավատներ և անհավատներ (վերջին երկուսի համար շատ ցավում են: Ներեցեք):
Անկեղծ ասած ինձ համար զարմանալի չէ, որ այսպիսի խոսակցություն տարածվեց այստեղ, քանի որ, եթե թերահավատների հետ քիչ ավելի հեշտ է, անհավատների հետ անհնար է այս թեմայով լուրջ խոսել, քանզի նրանք սիրում են միայն հարցեր տալ, իսկ դրանց պատասխանները հազվադեպ լսելու դեպքում էլ չեն փորձում անդրադառնալ և վերլուծել: Իհարկե խոսքս հիմնական մասին է վերաբերվում, ոչ բոլորին:
Այդ է պատճառը, որ, Քրիստոսի խոսքի համաձայն, ես իմ "մարգարիտները խոզերի առաջ չեմ ուզում նետած լինել": Դրա համար էլ չեմ պատրաստվում ձեր հարցերին պատասխանել, որոնք, թեպետ, աշխարհիկ մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդու համար տրամաբանական է և, թերևս ինձ համար, սովորական: Պարզապես մի խորհուրդ եմ ուզում տալ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ունեն հարցեր Աստծո գոյության վերաբերյալ: Երբեք այսպիսի պայմաններում, այսինքն ֆորումներում չես կարող հստակ հարց ու պատասխան ձևավորլ: Ինչքան ուզում ես գրի, բանավոր խոսքն ուրիշ է: Այդ իսկ պատճառով խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ձեզ ձեր հարցերով անմիջապես հոգևորականին մոտեցեք և նա սիրով կպատասխանի ձեզ` երկար-բարակ բացատրելով, ինչն ավելի ճիշտ կլինի: Եվ մի խորհուրդ ևս, եթե իհարկե կընդունեք.
Մի փորձեք Աստծուն արտաքին երևույթների մեջ փնտրել, այլ փնտրեք Նրան ինքներդ ձեր մեջ, քանզի նա ամենքիս մեջ է, ուզեք, թե չուզեք, հավատաք, թե` ոչ: Փորձեք ձեր հարցերին մյուս կողմից նայեք, այսինքն` դիմացինի աչքերով: Եվ դա ոչ միայն հոգևոր, այլ ընդհանրապես բոլոր հարցերին: Կարծում եմ մարդկային գերագույն  արժեքներից մեկը դիմացինին հասկանալն է: Իսկ դա լինում է միայն այդ դդեպում:
Աղոթեցե'ք, խնդրեցե'ք Աստծուց և Նա կտա ձեզ` Իր իսկ խոսքի համաձայն` "Խնդրեցե'ք և կտրվի": Միայն դա նյութականի մեջ չսահմանափակեք, քանզի դա ձեզ ավելի կհեռացնի Աստծուց: երբ մի բան եք մեկից խնդրում, հարցրեք ինքներդ ձեզ, արժանի եք արդյոք դրան, կամ պետք է իրականում դա ձեզ, թե ոչ: Երբեք մի խաբնվեք առաջին հայացքին, քանզի գրեթե միշտ այն սխալ և խաբուսիկ է լինում:
Էլ չեմ երկարացնում:
Աստված ձեզ հետ: Իմացեք, որ ես ամեն օր իմ աղոթքներում հիշում եմ ձեզ բոլորիդ, ում ճանաչում և չեմ ճանաչում: Եվ երբ դարձի գաք, ճանաչեք Աստծուն և դուք էլ աղոթեք, խնդրում եմ, ինձ էլ հիշեք ձեր աղոթքներում:
Շնորհակալություն:
Աստծո Սերն ու Շնորհքը թող բոլորիս վրա տարածվի:

----------


## Tig

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:
> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?
> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել? 
> Հարցերը բազմաթիվ են ուղղակի սկզբից էս երեքը, եթե սենց թեմա կա տեղափոխեք այնտեղ ադմիններ ես ինչքան նայեցի չգտա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
> Աստծո արարքներն անմեկնելի են պատասխանը չի ընդհունվում


1. Իմ կարծիքով ոչ միայն Աստծուն հավատացողներն են դրախտ գնում, այլ նաև այն «աթեիստները»  որոնք իրոք մարդկային կյանք են վարել, Աստծո խոսքին համապատասխան: Իսկ տանջելը սատանայի պարտականություննա, որը նա լավա կատարում, չէ որ նա էդ տանջանքներից ստացված էներգիաովա սնվում:
2. Էս հարցին կարծում եմ արդեն պատասխանեցի օրինավոր «աթեիստին» դրախտ ճանապարհելով: :Smile: 
3. Էս հարցը շատ ծավալուն է, խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաք «Կարմայի չորս ճանապարհները» /ռուսերեն եմ կարդացել/ կարծում եմ պիտի որ բավարարի: Միայն մի բան ասեմ, ամեն մեկս անցնում ենք մեզ համար նախատեսված փորձությունները և դրանով իսկ կանխորոշում հաջորդ փորձությունները, ու ամեն մեկս մեր հերթին փորձություն ենք մեր հարազատների համար և երեխայի մահը նույնպես փորձություն է ոչ միայն իր համար այլ նաև իր հարազատների համար…

----------


## Hrayr

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:
> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?
> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել? 
> Հարցերը բազմաթիվ են ուղղակի սկզբից էս երեքը, եթե սենց թեմա կա տեղափոխեք այնտեղ ադմիններ ես ինչքան նայեցի չգտա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
> Աստծո արարքներն անմեկնելի են պատասխանը չի ընդհունվում


Քանի որ թեման այս կերպ է բացվել և փորձվել է պատասխաններ տալ ես էլ կասեմ.
1. Հարցադրումը միանգամայն սխալ է: Դա բոլորովին այդպես չէ: 
Ինչ եք կարծում սատանան չի հավատում որ Աստված կա ավելին, նրանց մասին գրված է սարսափում են Աստծուց: Սատանայապաշտներն էլ են հավատում որ կա Աստված և Սատանա:
Հարցը բավարարելու համար ասեմ որ միայն նրանք են գնում դրախտ ովքեր ընդունում են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես իրենց անձնական Տեր և Փրկիչ: <<Ես եմ Ճանապարհը, ճշմարտությունն ու կյանքը, ոչ ոք Հորը քով չի գնա եթե ոչ ինձանով>>: Սրանք Հիսուսի խոսքերն են: Կպատճառաբանեն թե ինչպես իմանանք թե ճշմարտությունը Բուդան կամ Մուհամեդը չէ? Դրա համար էլ Հիսուս ասեց. <<Ով ճշմարտությունիցն է լսում է իմ ձայնը...>>: Ես խորին համոզմունք ունեմ այս խոսքի վրա և պատճառաբանողներին կասեմ միայն հետևյալը նրանք մերժում են Աստծուն, մերժում են ճշմարտությունը:
2. Բուդիստը չի գնում դրախտ այն պարզ պատճառով որ նա չի ընդունում Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, այն ինչ ասեցի առանց Նրա փրկություն չկա:
3. Այս հարցին այսպես կպատասխանեմ: Եթե Աստված ասեր քեզ այսուհետ ամեն ինչ պետք է անես Աստվածաշնչի համեմատ դու կհամաձայնեիր, ես կասեի որ ոչ, իսկ եթե քեզ պարտադրեր այն դեպքում աստծուն կմեղադրեիր քեզ վրա բռնանալու մեջ և այդպես բոլոր մարդիկ: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մահանալուն դա ամենևին դժբախտություն չէ, ես կասեի երանություն է այն ժամանակ երբ պետք է հանդիպես Աստծուն, նրան ում այդքան ժամանակ երազել ես տեսնել: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մանուկներին նրանք էլ հնարավորություն ունեն ընտրելու ճշմարտությունը, դրա վրա չեմ ուզում կանգ առնել, եթե կուզենաք դրա մասի էլ կարող ենք խոսալ:
Եվ վերջապես աստծու գործի անքնելիությունը անքննելի է, մարդ երբեք չի կարողանում հասկանա Աստծո գործը բացառությամբ այն դեպքերի երբ Աստված ինքն է բացատրում այն էլ մասամբ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քանի որ թեման այս կերպ է բացվել և փորձվել է պատասխաններ տալ ես էլ կասեմ.
> 1. Հարցադրումը միանգամայն սխալ է: Դա բոլորովին այդպես չէ: 
> Ինչ եք կարծում սատանան չի հավատում որ Աստված կա ավելին, նրանց մասին գրված է սարսափում են Աստծուց: Սատանայապաշտներն էլ են հավատում որ կա Աստված և Սատանա:
> Հարցը բավարարելու համար ասեմ որ միայն նրանք են գնում դրախտ ովքեր ընդունում են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես իրենց անձնական Տեր և Փրկիչ: <<Ես եմ Ճանապարհը, ճշմարտությունն ու կյանքը, ոչ ոք Հորը քով չի գնա եթե ոչ ինձանով>>: Սրանք Հիսուսի խոսքերն են: Կպատճառաբանեն թե ինչպես իմանանք թե ճշմարտությունը Բուդան կամ Մուհամեդը չէ? Դրա համար էլ Հիսուս ասեց. <<Ով ճշմարտությունիցն է լսում է իմ ձայնը...>>: Ես խորին համոզմունք ունեմ այս խոսքի վրա և պատճառաբանողներին կասեմ միայն հետևյալը նրանք մերժում են Աստծուն, մերժում են ճշմարտությունը:
> 2. Բուդիստը չի գնում դրախտ այն պարզ պատճառով որ նա չի ընդունում Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, այն ինչ ասեցի առանց Նրա փրկություն չկա:
> 3. Այս հարցին այսպես կպատասխանեմ: Եթե Աստված ասեր քեզ այսուհետ ամեն ինչ պետք է անես Աստվածաշնչի համեմատ դու կհամաձայնեիր, ես կասեի որ ոչ, իսկ եթե քեզ պարտադրեր այն դեպքում աստծուն կմեղադրեիր քեզ վրա բռնանալու մեջ և այդպես բոլոր մարդիկ: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մահանալուն դա ամենևին դժբախտություն չէ, ես կասեի երանություն է այն ժամանակ երբ պետք է հանդիպես Աստծուն, նրան ում այդքան ժամանակ երազել ես տեսնել: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մանուկներին նրանք էլ հնարավորություն ունեն ընտրելու ճշմարտությունը, դրա վրա չեմ ուզում կանգ առնել, եթե կուզենաք դրա մասի էլ կարող ենք խոսալ:
> Եվ վերջապես աստծու գործի անքնելիությունը անքննելի է, մարդ երբեք չի կարողանում հասկանա Աստծո գործը բացառությամբ այն դեպքերի երբ Աստված ինքն է բացատրում այն էլ մասամբ:


Մի քանի հարց, եթե կարելի է, ինչու՞ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծելուց չբացեց նրա աչքերը, որ մարդը տեսնի Աստծուն, կամ Քրիստոսին, կամ տեսնի ճշմարիտ ճանապարհը և գնա այդ ճանապարհով, այլ մարդուն ստեղծեց կույր, հիմար, մոլորվող (որ աչքեր ունենան, բայց չտեսնեն, որ ականջներ ունենան, բայց չլսեն), որ սատանան կարողանա նրան գայթակղեցնել, խաբել, ու հիմա էլ մարդը խարխափում է, ու փոխանակ ճշմարտությունը տեսնի, չգիտի թե որ գրքի գրածներին կուրորեն հավատա։
Եվ ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ նպատակներ ունի այս սադոմազոխիստական հավատամ–թե–չհավատամ խաղը։ Ազատ ընտրությունը արդար է, եթե մարդը տեսնում է թե ինչ է ընտրում, իսկ կույրին ասել՝ թե էսպես գնաս, մեքենայի տակ չես ընկնի, կամ կհայտնվես դրախտում, կույրը ի՞նչ իմանա, Ասված է նրան այդ խոսքերը ասում, թե՞ սատանան։  :Think: 
Հետո Աստված սկզբից արարեց աշխարհը ու տեսավ բարի է։ Իսկ հիմիկվա աշխարհը բարի՞ է։ 
Մեկ էլ ի՞նչ "քյար" ունի սատանան այս մեծ տիեզերքում, մի՞թե միայն իր փոքրիկ փառասիրությունը բավարարել… Մի՞թե Աստվածն ու Սատանան չեն կարողանում մի քանի գալակտիկա իրար հետ կիսել, հույսները խեղճ մարդուկներիս վրա են դրել,… ու էսպիսի լիքը կիսացնդած հարցեր… :Think:

----------


## Tig

> Իմ Կարծիքով ԱՍՏՎԱԾ կոչվածը ոչ թե ինչ որ բանական էակ է այլ էներգիայի դրսևորման մի ձև.....
> քանի որ տիեզերքում գոյություն ունի համընդհանուր էներգիայի պահպանման օրենք..
> ընդ որում եթե չեմ սխալվում ապացուցված է (կամ համարյա ապացուցված)
> որ էներգիան ընդունակ է վերածվել մատերիայի....
> այսինքն եթե մի պահ գլոբալ նայենք ողջ տիեզերքին ապա պարզ կդառնա որ տիեզերքը մի համակարգ է որը օժտված է ինչ որ էներգիայի հաստատուն քանակությամբ...
> նաև եթե չեմ սխալվում ապացուցված է որ ինչպես մեր այնպես էլ մնացած գալակտիկաները առաջցել են աստղերի պայթյունից ինչից կարելի է եզրակացնել որ 
>   տիեզերքը գոյության սկզբում եղելա էներգիայի որոշակի քանակություն որից և առաջացելա ամեն ինչ.........


Ճիշտա ԷՆԵՐԳԻԱ, բայց ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել հոգևոր էներգիա և հոգևոր մատերիա, և զատել դրանք ուղղակի մատերիայից ու էներգիայից…

----------


## Hrayr

> Մի քանի հարց, եթե կարելի է, ինչու՞ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծելուց չբացեց նրա աչքերը, որ մարդը տեսնի Աստծուն, կամ Քրիստոսին, կամ տեսնի ճշմարիտ ճանապարհը և գնա այդ ճանապարհով, այլ մարդուն ստեղծեց կույր, հիմար, մոլորվող (որ աչքեր ունենան, բայց չտեսնեն, որ ականջներ ունենան, բայց չլսեն), որ սատանան կարողանա նրան գայթակղեցնել, խաբել, ու հիմա էլ մարդը խարխափում է, ու փոխանակ ճշմարտությունը տեսնի, չգիտի թե որ գրքի գրածներին կուրորեն հավատա։
> Եվ ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ նպատակներ ունի այս սադոմազոխիստական հավատամ–թե–չհավատամ խաղը։ Ազատ ընտրությունը արդար է, եթե մարդը տեսնում է թե ինչ է ընտրում, իսկ կույրին ասել՝ թե էսպես գնաս, մեքենայի տակ չես ընկնի, կամ կհայտնվես դրախտում, կույրը ի՞նչ իմանա, Ասված է նրան այդ խոսքերը ասում, թե՞ սատանան։ 
> Հետո Աստված սկզբից արարեց աշխարհը ու տեսավ բարի է։ Իսկ հիմիկվա աշխարհը բարի՞ է։ 
> Մեկ էլ ի՞նչ "քյար" ունի սատանան այս մեծ տիեզերքում, մի՞թե միայն իր փոքրիկ փառասիրությունը բավարարել… Մի՞թե Աստվածն ու Սատանան չեն կարողանում մի քանի գալակտիկա իրար հետ կիսել, հույսները խեղճ մարդուկներիս վրա են դրել,… ու էսպիսի լիքը կիսացնդած հարցեր…


Աստված մարդուն ստեղեց և նա կատարյալ էր: Նա անգամ տեսնում էր Աստծուն և խոսում նրա հետ, սակայն մեղանչելուց հետո մարդը մեռավ ինչպես ասվել էր Աստծո կողմից: Մեռածին ինչ ասես լսի կամ տես ու հիմա Աստված ասում է դարձիր ինձ որ քեզ կյանք տամ, սա է, ուրիշ խաղ չկա ինչպես ասում ես: Իսկ հիմիկվա աշխարհը բարի չէ քանի որ այնտեղ Աստված չկա, սատանան է տիրում ամենքին (ոչ բոլորին):
Ինչ վերաբերում է սատանային նրա էությունն է ուրիշներին էլ իր ծուղակը գցելը: Ինքը կյանք չունի և չի ուղում որ մյուսներն էլ ունենան այ թե ինչու նախանձը սատանայիցն է:
Բայց մի կարծեք թե Աստված զորություն չունի սատանային Անդունդը ձգելու, Նա պարզապես սպասում է որ մարդիկ դառնան իրեն այլապես սատանայի հետ նրանք էլ անդունդը կգնան:
Եթե հարցեր կան գրեք սիրով կպատասխանեմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Աստված մարդուն ստեղեց և նա կատարյալ էր: Նա անգամ տեսնում էր Աստծուն և խոսում նրա հետ, սակայն մեղանչելուց հետո մարդը մեռավ ինչպես ասվել էր Աստծո կողմից: Մեռածին ինչ ասես լսի կամ տես ու հիմա Աստված ասում է դարձիր ինձ որ քեզ կյանք տամ, սա է, ուրիշ խաղ չկա ինչպես ասում ես: Իսկ հիմիկվա աշխարհը բարի չէ քանի որ այնտեղ Աստված չկա, սատանան է տիրում ամենքին (ոչ բոլորին):
> Ինչ վերաբերում է սատանային նրա էությունն է ուրիշներին էլ իր ծուղակը գցելը: Ինքը կյանք չունի և չի ուղում որ մյուսներն էլ ունենան այ թե ինչու նախանձը սատանայիցն է:
> Բայց մի կարծեք թե Աստված զորություն չունի սատանային Անդունդը ձգելու, Նա պարզապես սպասում է որ մարդիկ դառնան իրեն այլապես սատանայի հետ նրանք էլ անդունդը կգնան:
> Եթե հարցեր կան գրեք սիրով կպատասխանեմ:


Իհարկե կան։ Մի՞թե կատարյալ մարդը, մանավանդ եթե կատարյալ գլուխ ունի իր կատարյալ ուսերին, կարող է մեղքեր գործել, կամ վրիպել… Հնարավոր չէ՞ր, որ Ադամը ներողություն խնդրեր Աստծուց ու վերադարձվեր դրախտ, քան թե դրանից հետո մարդիկ այսքան շատ հիմարություններ գործեին ու շատերը կորցնեին իրենց շանսերը դրախտ վերադառնալու… Եթե մարդիկ վաղ թե ուշ պատժվելու են, և դարձի եկողներն էլ վաղ թե ուշ փրկվելու են, ինչի՞ն է հիմա սպասում Աստված, մի՞թե նրան հետաքրքիր է մեր այս տափակ մրցավազքն ու գոյափայքարը։ Ընդհանրապես Աստծու ինչի՞ն ենք պետք մենք, որ մեղքերի թողություն ստանանք ու գնանք դրախտ, սկզբից չէ՞ր կարող Սատանային պատժել ու չթողնել որ մոլորեցնի Ադամին։ 
Հարգելիս, չեմ ցանկանում որևէ կերպ հավատացյալ մարդու սկզբունքները կասկածի տակ դնել, պարզապես մեր կուրությունը իմ կարծիքով շատ ավելի խորն է, քան մեկնաբանություններն են համոզիչ։ Ես ուղղակի չեմ կարող ընդունել, որ մարդը թեկուզ և մեղքեր չգործի, բայց կպատժվի զուտ նրա համար, որ չի հավատում որևէ Աստծու, պարզապես շատ բաներ ինձ փոքր–ինչ պրիմիտիվ են թվում։ Ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել, Աստված ինձ այսպիսին է ստեղծել :Wink:

----------


## Tig

> Իհարկե կան։ Մի՞թե կատարյալ մարդը, մանավանդ եթե կատարյալ գլուխ ունի իր կատարյալ ուսերին, կարող է մեղքեր գործել, կամ վրիպել… Հնարավոր չէ՞ր, որ Ադամը ներողություն խնդրեր Աստծուց ու վերադարձվեր դրախտ, քան թե դրանից հետո մարդիկ այսքան շատ հիմարություններ գործեին ու շատերը կորցնեին իրենց շանսերը դրախտ վերադառնալու… Եթե մարդիկ վաղ թե ուշ պատժվելու են, և դարձի եկողներն էլ վաղ թե ուշ փրկվելու են, ինչի՞ն է հիմա սպասում Աստված, մի՞թե նրան հետաքրքիր է մեր այս տափակ մրցավազքն ու գոյափայքարը։ Ընդհանրապես Աստծու ինչի՞ն ենք պետք մենք, որ մեղքերի թողություն ստանանք ու գնանք դրախտ, սկզբից չէ՞ր կարող Սատանային պատժել ու չթողնել որ մոլորեցնի Ադամին։ 
> Հարգելիս, չեմ ցանկանում որևէ կերպ հավատացյալ մարդու սկզբունքները կասկածի տակ դնել, պարզապես մեր կուրությունը իմ կարծիքով շատ ավելի խորն է, քան մեկնաբանություններն են համոզիչ։ Ես ուղղակի չեմ կարող ընդունել, որ մարդը թեկուզ և մեղքեր չգործի, բայց կպատժվի զուտ նրա համար, որ չի հավատում որևէ Աստծու, պարզապես շատ բաներ ինձ փոքր–ինչ պրիմիտիվ են թվում։ Ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել, Աստված ինձ այսպիսին է ստեղծել


Հարգառժան Վիշապ ջան, շատ լավա որ ասում ես Աստված քեզ էլ այսպիսինա ստեղծել, ու քո մտորումները տեղին են: Ուղղակի մի բան ավելացնեմ, Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է այսպիսին և անց է կացնում այսպիսի փորձությունների միջով այն բանի համար որ մարդ, իրոք հասկանա թե ինչ է չարն ու բարի: Մինչև դրանք հավասարապես չճաշակես չես հասկանա դրանց առժեքը…
Ու ամեն ինչն էլ իրոք պրիմիտիվա, ուղակի պետք է անցնել դրանց միջով, ու իմ կարծիքով դրանով Աստված նախապատրաստում է մարդուն հաջորդ էվոլուցիոն ցիկլ մուտք գորցելուն :Smile:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Քանի որ թեման այս կերպ է բացվել և փորձվել է պատասխաններ տալ ես էլ կասեմ.
> 1. Հարցադրումը միանգամայն սխալ է: Դա բոլորովին այդպես չէ: 
> Ինչ եք կարծում սատանան չի հավատում որ Աստված կա ավելին, նրանց մասին գրված է սարսափում են Աստծուց: Սատանայապաշտներն էլ են հավատում որ կա Աստված և Սատանա:
> Հարցը բավարարելու համար ասեմ որ միայն նրանք են գնում դրախտ ովքեր ընդունում են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես իրենց անձնական Տեր և Փրկիչ: <<Ես եմ Ճանապարհը, ճշմարտությունն ու կյանքը, ոչ ոք Հորը քով չի գնա եթե ոչ ինձանով>>: Սրանք Հիսուսի խոսքերն են: Կպատճառաբանեն թե ինչպես իմանանք թե ճշմարտությունը Բուդան կամ Մուհամեդը չէ? Դրա համար էլ Հիսուս ասեց. <<Ով ճշմարտությունիցն է լսում է իմ ձայնը...>>: Ես խորին համոզմունք ունեմ այս խոսքի վրա և պատճառաբանողներին կասեմ միայն հետևյալը նրանք մերժում են Աստծուն, մերժում են ճշմարտությունը:
> 2. Բուդիստը չի գնում դրախտ այն պարզ պատճառով որ նա չի ընդունում Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, այն ինչ ասեցի առանց Նրա փրկություն չկա:
> 3. Այս հարցին այսպես կպատասխանեմ: Եթե Աստված ասեր քեզ այսուհետ ամեն ինչ պետք է անես Աստվածաշնչի համեմատ դու կհամաձայնեիր, ես կասեի որ ոչ, իսկ եթե քեզ պարտադրեր այն դեպքում աստծուն կմեղադրեիր քեզ վրա բռնանալու մեջ և այդպես բոլոր մարդիկ: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մահանալուն դա ամենևին դժբախտություն չէ, ես կասեի երանություն է այն ժամանակ երբ պետք է հանդիպես Աստծուն, նրան ում այդքան ժամանակ երազել ես տեսնել: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մանուկներին նրանք էլ հնարավորություն ունեն ընտրելու ճշմարտությունը, դրա վրա չեմ ուզում կանգ առնել, եթե կուզենաք դրա մասի էլ կարող ենք խոսալ:
> Եվ վերջապես աստծու գործի անքնելիությունը անքննելի է, մարդ երբեք չի կարողանում հասկանա Աստծո գործը բացառությամբ այն դեպքերի երբ Աստված ինքն է բացատրում այն էլ մասամբ:


Մի բան ասեմ , Աստծուն հանդիպել կուզի միայն մարդը , էտ ձեր բացատրություններից որը տալիսեք հոգու վերաբերյալ  հետևում է որ տենց հասարակ բաներ ոնց որ տեսնելն է թեկուզ Աստծուն , հոգուն չի սազում : Իմիջայլոց ասել որ բուդդայականը դրախտ չի ընկնի (դրախտի մասին մի քիչ հետո) սխալ է , եթե ուշադիր լինեք , կտեսնեք որ ոչ մի քրիստոնյա արժանի չի դրախտ ընկնելու , հիմա նույնը իրաունք ունի ասել նույն բուդդայականը կամայական քրիստոնյայի նկատմամբ , բայց չի ասում:ուշադիր նայեք ձեր գրառումներին , և կտեսնեք որ հենց ձեր գրառումներիցա դաժանություն կաթում : Քրիստոնեություն - ամենա դաժան կրոնը :   
Դրախատ , ու դուք լուրջ հավատումեք որ կա դրախտ ՞ , հենց մահանաք պետքա՞ ընկնեք դրախտ , դա նույննա որ երեխուն խափումեն ասելով որ կա ձմեռ պապ , որ նա տարվա ընթացքում խելոք իրեն պահի , հիմա նույննել դուքեք , դուք հավատումեք որ պետքա ընկնեք դրախտ : Ես իմ կյանքով ապրումեմ ու ապրումեմ նենց ոնց համարումեմ ճիշտ , իսկ դուք ապրումեք մի գրքով , որը մի 2000 տարի առաջա գրվել : Ախր դուք մեզեք կույր անվանում , բայց լռիվ հակառակնա : Սա իմ կարծիքնա ու ինձնից նեղանալ  չարժի : 

Ամեն մեկը ինքնա իր  Աստվածը !!!!!

----------


## Hrayr

> Իհարկե կան։ Մի՞թե կատարյալ մարդը, մանավանդ եթե կատարյալ գլուխ ունի իր կատարյալ ուսերին, կարող է մեղքեր գործել, կամ վրիպել… Հնարավոր չէ՞ր, որ Ադամը ներողություն խնդրեր Աստծուց ու վերադարձվեր դրախտ, քան թե դրանից հետո մարդիկ այսքան շատ հիմարություններ գործեին ու շատերը կորցնեին իրենց շանսերը դրախտ վերադառնալու… Եթե մարդիկ վաղ թե ուշ պատժվելու են, և դարձի եկողներն էլ վաղ թե ուշ փրկվելու են, ինչի՞ն է հիմա սպասում Աստված, մի՞թե նրան հետաքրքիր է մեր այս տափակ մրցավազքն ու գոյափայքարը։ Ընդհանրապես Աստծու ինչի՞ն ենք պետք մենք, որ մեղքերի թողություն ստանանք ու գնանք դրախտ, սկզբից չէ՞ր կարող Սատանային պատժել ու չթողնել որ մոլորեցնի Ադամին։ 
> Հարգելիս, չեմ ցանկանում որևէ կերպ հավատացյալ մարդու սկզբունքները կասկածի տակ դնել, պարզապես մեր կուրությունը իմ կարծիքով շատ ավելի խորն է, քան մեկնաբանություններն են համոզիչ։ Ես ուղղակի չեմ կարող ընդունել, որ մարդը թեկուզ և մեղքեր չգործի, բայց կպատժվի զուտ նրա համար, որ չի հավատում որևէ Աստծու, պարզապես շատ բաներ ինձ փոքր–ինչ պրիմիտիվ են թվում։ Ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել, Աստված ինձ այսպիսին է ստեղծել


Հարցերտ միանգամից շատ են և ամեն մեկին կարելի է երկար անդրադառնալ բայց կփորձեմ հակիրճ պատասխանել:
Աստված արդար է: Նա ոչ մեկին զոռով չի պատժում կամ փրկում դա մեր կողմն է մեր ընտրությունը: 
Կա լույս, կա նաև խավար: Խավարը դա լույսի բացակայությունն է, մահը` կյանքի: 
Մեզքերի համար սա կասեմ բոլորը մեղանչեցին ու Աստծո փառքից պակսեցան, չկա մեկը որ Աստծուն փնտրի, չկա մեկը որ արդարություն գործի, սա ասում է Աստծո խոսքը:
Մեղքի վարձքը մահն է: Ադամը մեղք գործելով մահացավ, իսկ մահը բաժանումն է, Ադամը բաժանվեց Աստծուց այնուհետև իր մարմնից:
Մենքել մեղանչեցինք և հետևաբար արժանացանք մահվան, *սակայն Աստված իր որդին ուղարկեց մեր փոխարեն մեռնելու, որպեսզի իր մահով մենք կյանք ունենանք:*
Սատանան և բոլոր նրան հնազանդողները պետք է պատժվեն, խոսքը դժոխքի մասին չէ, դրանից հետո էլ բան կա, որի մասին Հայտնության մեջ է ասվում:
Աստծուն չհավատալու համար ասում է Հովհանու 3:16-21 -ում: Տես http://www.bible.armcef.org/western_...q=John&Glukh=3

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հարցերտ միանգամից շատ են և ամեն մեկին կարելի է երկար անդրադառնալ բայց կփորձեմ հակիրճ պատասխանել:
> Աստված արդար է: Նա ոչ մեկին զոռով չի պատժում կամ փրկում դա մեր կողմն է մեր ընտրությունը: 
> Կա լույս, կա նաև խավար: Խավարը դա լույսի բացակայությունն է, մահը` կյանքի: 
> Մեզքերի համար սա կասեմ բոլորը մեղանչեցին ու Աստծո փառքից պակսեցան, չկա մեկը որ Աստծուն փնտրի, չկա մեկը որ արդարություն գործի, սա ասում է Աստծո խոսքը:
> Մեղքի վարձքը մահն է: Ադամը մեղք գործելով մահացավ, իսկ մահը բաժանումն է, Ադամը բաժանվեց Աստծուց այնուհետև իր մարմնից:
> Մենքել մեղանչեցինք և հետևաբար արժանացանք մահվան, *սակայն Աստված իր որդին ուղարկեց մեր փոխարեն մեռնելու, որպեսզի իր մահով մենք կյանք ունենանք:*
> Սատանան և բոլոր նրան հնազանդողները պետք է պատժվեն, խոսքը դժոխքի մասին չէ, դրանից հետո էլ բան կա, որի մասին Հայտնության մեջ է ասվում:
> Աստծուն չհավատալու համար ասում է Հովհանու 3:16-21 -ում: Տես http://www.bible.armcef.org/western_...q=John&Glukh=3


Շնորհակալ եմ, թեպետ ոչ սպառիչ պատասխանների համար։ Գուցե արդարություն, մեղք, հավատ կամ նման այլ հասկացությունները գոյություն ունեն միայն մեր տկար մոլորակի սահմաններում, ու տիեզեքի այլ անկյուններում ծիծաղելի համարվեն, ոչ ակտուալ լինելու պատճառով :LOL:  Այստեղ խոսք է գնում, թե բուդդայականը դրախտ կգնա՞, թե՞ ոչ։ Բուդդայականին կարծում եմ 1000 տարի պետք չի դրախտը, բուդդայականի վերջնակետը Նիրվանան է :Tongue:  Թերևս ինձ էլ այդպես չի հրապուրում հավերժական կյանքը, ախր որևէ մեկը պատկերացնու՞մ է հավերժական կյանք, են էլ դրախտում՝ ուր պրոբլեմներ չկան, սարսափելի ձանձրույթ… :Mda:  :Boredom:  Ինչևէ, նույնիսկ բացարձակ ճշմարտությունն է հարաբերական :Wink:  Այնպես որ խորհուրդ՝ մի լսեք ոչ մի խորհուրդ, նաև այս՝ որ տալիս եմ :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

> Շնորհակալ եմ, թեպետ ոչ սպառիչ պատասխանների համար։ Գուցե արդարություն, մեղք, հավատ կամ նման այլ հասկացությունները գոյություն ունեն միայն մեր տկար մոլորակի սահմաններում, ու տիեզեքի այլ անկյուններում ծիծաղելի համարվեն, ոչ ակտուալ լինելու պատճառով Այստեղ խոսք է գնում, թե բուդդայականը դրախտ կգնա՞, թե՞ ոչ։ Բուդդայականին կարծում եմ 1000 տարի պետք չի դրախտը, բուդդայականի վերջնակետը Նիրվանան է Թերևս ինձ էլ այդպես չի հրապուրում հավերժական կյանքը, ախր որևէ մեկը պատկերացնու՞մ է հավերժական կյանք, են էլ դրախտում՝ ուր պրոբլեմներ չկան, սարսափելի ձանձրույթ… Ինչևէ, նույնիսկ բացարձակ ճշմարտությունն է հարաբերական Այնպես որ խորհուրդ՝ մի լսեք ոչ մի խորհուրդ, նաև այս՝ որ տալիս եմ


Դու շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել հավիտենության ու դրախտի հաշվով:
Ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում, բայց մի տարբերությամբ: 
Եթե պարզապես գնաս դրախտ իրոք կհոգնես, իսկ եթե գեթ մի անգամ վայելես Աստծո ներկայությունը այն ժամանակ չես էլ ուզենա մի վարկյան առանց դրա մնալ, իսկ դրախտը դա Աստծո ներկայությունն է:

----------


## Սելավի

Ինչու՞  Աստված  մարդուն  տվեց  ազատություն, ոմանք  ասում  են,  
  «կարար  չէ  էդ  ծառը  չտնկեր  հենց  դրախտի  կենտրոնում  ու  մեկ  էլ    չպատվիրեր  որ  Ադամը  չուտի»:
Ամբողջ  հարցը  սրա  մեջա,  որովհետև  այն  ակնթարթին  երբ  մարդուն  ազատություն  է  տրվում,  նրա  առջև  բացվում  է  2  ուղի:  Ազատությունը  կորցնումա  իմաստը  եթե  լոկ  մեկ  հնարավոր  ուղի  կա,  այս  դեպքում  դա  այլևս  ազատություն  չի:
  Ազատություն  նշանակումա  գործողությունների  սեփական  կերպը  ընտրելու, հսկելու, որոշելու  իրավունք,  իսկ  Աստված  Ադամին  տվել  էր  ազատության  անգին  ընծան:  Ադամը  ուներ  լիակատար  ազատություն՝  ընդունելու  կամ  մերժելու,  իրեն  երջանիկ  կամ  ապերջանիկ  դարձնելու:
 Քանզի  ոչ  միայն  ազատություն  ունենալն  է  մարդուս  գոհացնում, այլև  այն, թե  ինչ  կարող  է  անել  ազատ  լինելով:  Որով  էլ  վճռվում  է, թե  կգտնի՞  արդիոք  խաղաղություն  իր  անձի  և  Աստծո  հետ:
   Որոշ  մարդիկ  հայհոյում  են  Ադամին, մեղադրում  որ  իր  պատճառով  մարդկությունը   ընկավ  մեղքի  մեջ,  սակայն  բոլորս  էլ  գիտենք  որոշակի  մարդկանց  ովքեր  ազնիվ  են,  բայց  այդպիսին  են  ոչ  այնքան  ազատ  ընտրության  բերումով, որքան այն  պատճառով, որ  անազնվության  դրդող  դիպվածի  չեն  պատահել: 
  Բոլորս   էլ  մարդիկ  գիտենք,  որոնք  հպարտանում  են  նրանով,  թե  իրենք  լավն  են,  այնինչ  իրականում  միայն  շրջապատող  իրադրությունը  և  ապրելակերպն  են  նրանց  հեռու  պահել  չարիք  գործելուց:  Մենք  չենք  կարող  համարել,  թե  դիմակայում  ենք  գայթակղությանը,  եթե  առհասարակ  ոչ  մի  գայթակղության  չենք  ենթարկվել:

----------

Tig (02.10.2009)

----------


## Grace43

2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոննրանք կլինեն ին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?
Բոլոր մարդիկ են մեղք գործում,կարծում եմ,որ այս մտքի հետ ոչ-ոք չի վիճի:Մեղքի հետևանքով մարդը դժոխք է գնում,այսինքն՝հոգեպես մահանում է:Տրամաբանորեն մեր բոլորիս վերջը դժոխքն է,չէ՞:Բայց քանի որ Հիսուսը եկավ,մեր մեղքերը Իր վրա վերցրեց,խաչվեց և հարություն առավ,դրա համար ամեն Նրան հավատացողը,Տեր ընդունողը հավիտենական կյանք ունի:Ամբողջ իմաստը հարություն առնելու մեջ է,քանի որ Հիսուսը հարություն առավ,Նա այդպես հաղթեց մահին,Նա իշխանություն ձեռք բերեց մահի վրա,հետևաբար միայն Նա կարող է այսօր կյանք տալ հավիտենական:Իսկ ինչո՞ւ մնացաց կրոններին հավատացողները չեն գնում դրախտ:Պատասխանեմ,քանի որ ոչ Բուդդան,ոչ Մուհամեդը,ոչ մնացաց բոլորը չեն կարող նրանց կյանք տալ,եթե նրանք դա կարողանային իրենք հարություն կառնեին,բայց մինչև այսօր պահպանվում են նրանց ոսկորով լի գերեզմանները:Հիսուսի գերեզմանը կա,բայց այն դատարկ է,որովհետև Նա հարություն է առել… 
3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել?
Կարծում եմ լսած կլինես,որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց Իր նմանությամբ,իսկ Աստվածաշնչում բազմաթիվ անգամ նշվում է "Աստծո կամք" արտահայտությունը…Հետևաբար Աստված ունի կամք,և քանի որ մենք էլ ստեղծված ենք Նրա նմանությամբ մենք զրկված չենք մեր սեփական կամքից:
Փոքր երեխաները շատ ժամանակ հնարավոր է մահանան իրենց ծնողների մեղքի պատճառով,չնայած սա հաստատ չեմ ասում,և գուցե ոչ-ոք էլ կոնկրետ պատասխան չկարողանա տալ ,բայց մի բան հաստատ կարող եմ ասել,ամենակարևորը նրաք կլինեն փրկված:


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Astrid

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:
> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?
> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել? 
> Հարցերը բազմաթիվ են ուղղակի սկզբից էս երեքը, եթե սենց թեմա կա տեղափոխեք այնտեղ ադմիններ ես ինչքան նայեցի չգտա:


1.Թե կարծում ես, սատանան ինքը կւզենար տանջվել, սխալվում ես: Աստված է ստեղծել դժողքն ու դրախտը, ընդ որում դժողքն իսկզբանե սատանայի ու նրան կողմնակից հրեշտակների համար է ստաղծվել, բայց Աստծուն մերժող մարդիկ էլ են գնում դժողք: 
2.Գիտե՞ս Քրիստոնեության ու մնացած կրոնների տարբերությունն որն է  :Smile:  : Կրոնների մեջ կամ հանդես են գալիս տարբեր հորինած աստվածներ կամ էլ մարդուն են աստվածացնում: Իսկ Քրիստոնեության մեջ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԸ ՄԵԿՆ է, ու ամենակարևորը ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ է: 
3.Այս հարցիդ կողքը կարող ես ավելացնել նաև թե մտավոր թերություններ ունեցողները ուր են գնում մահից հետո  :Smile: :  
                   Երանի հոգով աղքատներին: Մաթևոս Ավետարան  5:3

----------


## Aleks-90

Ես կարդացի ձեր քննարկումներից,   :Ok:  և իսկապես ուրախ եմ որ ձեզ հետաքրքրում է այս թեման և ամեն մեկը իր կարծիքն է արտահայտում այս թեմայի շուրջ, _բայց_
_Եկեք մի պահ մորանանք ամեն բան, ամեն հարց ու պատասղան, ամեն հակառակություններ ու մերժումներ, ամեն ապացույցներ._
Ես ձեզ, բոլորիտ ` օվքեր իրենց համարում են Հայ, օվքեր իրենց համարում են Քրիստոնյա ժողովուրդ      ուղղում եմ  2 հարց.
*1) Վստա՞հ ես արդյոք, որ եթե  Քո' կյանքը այսօր վերջանա  դու կլինես Աստծո հետ,Նրա մոտ.
2)  Ենթադրենք Քո կյանքը վերյացավ, ու դու կանգնեցիր Աստծո առջև, ու Նա  քեզ  հարցրեց. <<Ինչի՞ համար Քեզ պետք է թողնեմ իմ  Երկնային արքայություն (Դրախտ)>>
Ի՞նչ կպատասխանես Դու . *

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ես կարդացի ձեր քննարկումներից,   և իսկապես ուրախ եմ որ ձեզ հետաքրքրում է այս թեման և ամեն մեկը իր կարծիքն է արտահայտում այս թեմայի շուրջ, _բայց_
> _Եկեք մի պահ մորանանք ամեն բան, ամեն հարց ու պատասղան, ամեն հակառակություններ ու մերժումներ, ամեն ապացույցներ._
> Ես ձեզ, բոլորիտ ` օվքեր իրենց համարում են Հայ, օվքեր իրենց համարում են Քրիստոնյա ժողովուրդ      ուղղում եմ  2 հարց.
> *1) Վստա՞հ ես արդյոք, որ եթե  Քո' կյանքը այսօր վերջանա  դու կլինես Աստծո հետ,Նրա մոտ.
> 2)  Ենթադրենք Քո կյանքը վերյացավ, ու դու կանգնեցիր Աստծո առջև, ու Նա  քեզ  հարցրեց. <<Ինչի՞ համար Քեզ պետք է թողնեմ իմ  Երկնային արքայություն (Դրախտ)>>
> Ի՞նչ կպատասխանես Դու . *


Իդեպ Աստծու առաջ կանգնում են բոլորը առանց կրոնական խտրականության:

Ես վստահ եմ որ իմ երկրային կյանքը ավարտելուց հետո առաջին և վերջին անգամ կտեսնեմ Աստծուն :

Նրա հարցին ես կպատասխանեմ, որևէ պատճառ չկա ինձ երկնային արքայության մեջ  պահելու համար այդ պատճառով ինձ վերադարձու երկիր որպես հատուցում:

----------


## ranchpar

1.ուր  է  Աստուած՞
2.որտեղից  և  ոնց  է  առաջացել՞՞
3.ինչու են   բոլոր  առաքյալներն,մարգարեներն,հրեշտակներն  հրեա՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Արծիվ

> 1.ուր  է  Աստուած՞
> 2.որտեղից  և  ոնց  է  առաջացել՞՞
> 3.ինչու են   բոլոր  առաքյալներն,մարգարեներն,հրեշտակներն  հրեա՞՞՞՞՞՞


Էտ երրորդ հարցտ երբ կարդացի մի ժամ էր փորի վրա ընկած ծիծաղում էի  :LOL: 
1. Աստված կա կարևոր չէ թե մարդ չի տեսնում:
2. Աստված չի առաջացել այլ նա առաջացրել է ինձ, քեզ և բոլորին:
3. Առաքյալներից ոչ բոլորն են Հրեա, այսինք ծագումով, հետո էլ հրեշտակը Հրեա չի կարող լինել վերջ տուր թե չէ էլի փորի վրա կնկնեմ ու կծիծաղամ Ռանթպար ջան  :Smile:

----------

davidus (29.09.2009), VisTolog (12.10.2009), յոգի (13.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:
> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?
> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել? 
> Հարցերը բազմաթիվ են ուղղակի սկզբից էս երեքը, եթե սենց թեմա կա տեղափոխեք այնտեղ ադմիններ ես ինչքան նայեցի չգտա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
> Աստծո արարքներն անմեկնելի են պատասխանը չի ընդհունվում


Մեկ պատասխան բոլոր հարցերիդ, երկրային կյանքդ նման հարցերի պատասխանները փնտրելով մի վատնի, մեկ է՝ մահից հետո բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները ստանալու ես, իսկ երկրի վրա ավելի երկրային խնդիրներ կան, որոնցից կախված է մեր ամենօրյա կյանքը:

----------


## վրեժ62

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:


Աստվածաչնչում  նման   գրառումներ  չկան:  Կարդալով  Հոբի  գիրքը  գլ.ԺԴ   խոսք   13  ,  ուրեմն  կարելի  է  մտածել ,  որ  Հոբը  առնվազն  պետք  է  հիմար   լիներ,  որ  խնդրեր  Աստծուն   իրեն  դժոխքում   թաքցներ:  Դժոխք'    հունարեն   հադես,  եբրայերեն   շեոլ   թարգմանվում  է   գերեզման,  կամ   մեռելատուն:

----------

ranchpar (12.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Աստվածաչնչում  նման   գրառումներ  չկան:  Կարդալով  Հոբի  գիրքը  գլ.ԺԴ   խոսք   13  ,  ուրեմն  կարելի  է  մտածել ,  որ  Հոբը  առնվազն  պետք  է  հիմար   լիներ,  որ  խնդրեր  Աստծուն   իրեն  դժոխքում   թաքցներ:  Դժոխք'    հունարեն   հադես,  եբրայերեն   շեոլ   թարգմանվում  է   գերեզման,  կամ   մեռելատուն:


Ոնց հասկացա՝ մեղավորները գնում են գերեզման, իսկ հավատացյալները ըստ Աստվածաշնչի քո մեկնաբանության գերեզմանի է՞լ չեն արժանանում:

----------


## ranchpar

> Էտ երրորդ հարցտ երբ կարդացի մի ժամ էր փորի վրա ընկած ծիծաղում էի 
> 1. Աստված կա կարևոր չէ թե մարդ չի տեսնում:
> 2. Աստված չի առաջացել այլ նա առաջացրել է ինձ, քեզ և բոլորին:
> 3. Առաքյալներից ոչ բոլորն են Հրեա, այսինք ծագումով, հետո էլ հրեշտակը Հրեա չի կարող լինել վերջ տուր թե չէ էլի փորի վրա կնկնեմ ու կծիծաղամ Ռանթպար ջան


1.էդ  կուրորեն  հավատում  ես,հա՞՞բա  կարեվորը  որնա՞՞՞՞որ  ասեմ  մի   նվիրված  հավատացյալ  էլ  լինես.....՞՞՞՞
2.Ընդունենք,բա  ինքը  որ  տեղից՞՞՞՞
4.ապեր  ասա  մի հատ  ոչ  հրեա  մարգարե,կամ  առաքյալ.....

Գոնե  գիտես  ըստ  քրիստոնեությամբ  ովքեր  են  հրեշտակները՞՞՞՞

----------


## ranchpar

հետո  էլ  Արթիվ  ջան  Ռանթպար  չի,Ռանչպար  ա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էտ երրորդ հարցտ երբ կարդացի մի ժամ էր փորի վրա ընկած ծիծաղում էի 
> 1. Աստված կա կարևոր չէ թե մարդ չի տեսնում:
> 2. Աստված չի առաջացել այլ նա առաջացրել է ինձ, քեզ և բոլորին:
> 3. Առաքյալներից ոչ բոլորն են Հրեա, այսինք ծագումով, հետո էլ հրեշտակը Հրեա չի կարող լինել վերջ տուր թե չէ էլի փորի վրա կնկնեմ ու կծիծաղամ Ռանթպար ջան


քո 1 և 2 կետերի վրա էլ ես եմ մի լավ ծիծաղել…

----------


## Չամիչ

*Մոդերատորական: Հարգելի մասնակիցներ, թեման մի դարձրեք անձնական փոխհարաբերություններ պարզելու հարթակ: Կոչ եմ անում զերծ մնալ  կոնֆլիկտ հրահրող գրառումներից, հակառակ դեպքում թեման կհամարվի սպառված և կփակվի:*

----------

Mephistopheles (12.10.2009), ranchpar (12.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

եթե աստված մարդուն ընտրելու հնարավորություն է տվել ապա նա *պարտավոր է* ընդունել մարդու ցանկացած ընտրություն… հակառակ դեպքում դա ընտրություն չէր լինի… ընտրությունը լավի և վատի մեջ չի լինում, այլ լինում է *տարբերների* միջը… ընտրության ցանկացած տարբերակ պետք է ընդունելի լինի…

2. դժոխքում մարդկանց չեն տանջում, ես տենց բան չեմ լսել … համենայն դեպս այնտեղից ոչ ոք չի եկել ու հաստատել…  և եթե աստաված սատանայի հետ կիսում են այս աշխարհը ուրեմն սատանան էլ աստծուն հավասար ուժ է… ես կասեի ալտերնատիվ

----------


## ranchpar

> եթե աստված մարդուն ընտրելու հնարավորություն է տվել ապա նա *պարտավոր է* ընդունել մարդու ցանկացած ընտրություն… հակառակ դեպքում դա ընտրություն չէր լինի… ընտրությունը լավի և վատի մեջ չի լինում, այլ լինում է *տարբերների* միջը… ընտրության ցանկացած տարբերակ պետք է ընդունելի լինի…
> 
> 2. դժոխքում մարդկանց չեն տանջում, ես տենց բան չեմ լսել … համենայն դեպս այնտեղից ոչ ոք չի եկել ու հաստատել…  և եթե աստաված սատանայի հետ կիսում են այս աշխարհը ուրեմն սատանան էլ աստծուն հավասար ուժ է… ես կասեի ալտերնատիվ


ետ  քեզ  ոնց  հարմար  ա  տենց  ես  ասում....
Աստված  մարդում  տվեց  սեպական  միտք  և  ոչ  թէ  ռոբոտ  ստեղծեց.....
մարդ  ինքը  իր  գիտակցությամբ  պետք  է  քայլեր  առ  Աստուած..... :Xeloq:

----------


## Չամիչ

> եթե աստված մարդուն ընտրելու հնարավորություն է տվել ապա նա պարտավոր է ընդունել մարդու ցանկացած ընտրություն… հակառակ դեպքում դա ընտրություն չէր լինի… ընտրությունը լավի և վատի մեջ չի լինում, այլ լինում է տարբերների միջը… ընտրության ցանկացած տարբերակ պետք է ընդունելի լինի…


Կան տարբեր ճանապարհներ, որոնք տարբեր տեղ են հասցնում, մարդը հանգիստ կարող է ընտրել իր նախընտրած ճանապարհը: Պարզապես հստակ պետք է պատկերացնի, որ ցանկացած ճանապարհ, ի վերջո, ինչ որ տեղ է հասցնելու:
Իսկ Աստված հանգիստ ընդունում է մարդու կողմից արված ցանկացած ընտրություն:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 2. Աստված չի առաջացել այլ նա առաջացրել է ինձ, քեզ և բոլորին:


Ուզում ես ասել, որ Աստված միշտ եղե՞լ է:

----------


## Tig

> եթե աստված մարդուն ընտրելու հնարավորություն է տվել ապա նա *պարտավոր է* ընդունել մարդու ցանկացած ընտրություն… հակառակ դեպքում դա ընտրություն չէր լինի… ընտրությունը լավի և վատի մեջ չի լինում, այլ լինում է *տարբերների* միջը… ընտրության ցանկացած տարբերակ պետք է ընդունելի լինի…
> 
> 2. դժոխքում մարդկանց չեն տանջում, ես տենց բան չեմ լսել … համենայն դեպս այնտեղից ոչ ոք չի եկել ու հաստատել…  և եթե աստաված սատանայի հետ կիսում են այս աշխարհը ուրեմն սատանան էլ աստծուն հավասար ուժ է… ես կասեի ալտերնատիվ


Mephistopheles ջան, ազատ ընտրության վերաբերյալ, իմ կարճ խելքով մի թեթև բացատրություն՝ զուտ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը… եթե հետաքրքիրա իհարկե:

http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...&postcount=224

----------


## Skeptic

Բավականին հետաքրքիր /ու միաժամանակ ծանր/ թեմա է:
Ինձ նույնպես տանջում են մի շարք հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանները չգտնելով պատանեկության տարիներիս՝ հավատացյալ քրիստոնյայից վերածվեցի աթեիստի:
Այդ հարցերի թվում նաեւ Երվանդի վերջին 2 հարցերն են՝ փոքր-ինչ այլ ձեւակերպմամբ:
*1.* Նախ՝ երեխաների մասին: Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի՝ Երկնային արքայությունը երեխաներինն է, այսինքն՝ բոլոր մահացած երեխաները գնում են դրախտ:
*Հարց.* մինչեւ ո՞ր տարիքն է մարդը համարվում երեխա: Չէ՞ որ, ինչպես Երվանդը ճիշտ նկատում է, մարդ-անհատի ձեւավորումը տեղի է ունենում աստիճանաբար, եւ աստվածաշնչյան տրամաբանությամբ, օրինակ, 14-ամյա մարդը համարվում է երեխա, որը մահանալու դեպքում կգնա Դրախտ, իսկ,օրինակ, 15-ամյա մարդը, որը դեռ չի հասցրել ապաշխարհել /եթե նրա արարքները կարելի է մեղք համարել.../ եւ Քրիստոսին չի ընդունել որպես Փրկիչ, կգնա Դժոխք... Համաձայնեք՝ անհեթեթ է:
*2.* Ինչ վերաբերվում է տարբեր կրոնական պատկանելություն ունեցող մարդկանց, ապա այս դեպքում եւս կան բազմաթիվ հակասություններ: Երվանդի օրինակին ավելացնեմ նաեւ հետեւյալը. ասենք, մարդը ծնվել է Կամբոջայի խուլ գյուղերից մեկում եւ չի էլ լսել քրիստոնեության մասին: Ամբողջ կյանքում եղել է արդար, ձգտել է հետեւել բուդդիզմի պատվիրաններին եւ չի գործել դատապարտելի արարքներ: Ինչու՞ նա պետք է Դժոխք գնա: Եվս մի հարց է ծագում. ի՞նչ է լինելու այն մարդկանց հետ, որոնք ապրել են Քրիստոսից շատ տարիներ, դարեր առաջ: Չէ՞ որ նրանք եւս չէին կարող իմանալ Քրիստոսի միջոցով փրկության մասին: Անարդար կլիներ, եթե նրանք բոլորը գնային Դժոխք: Արդար չէր լինի նաեւ հակառակ տարբերակը...
*3.* Քանի որ ես լրջորեն չեմ ուսումնասիրել Աստվածաշունչը, ալյ միայն «աչքի եմ անցկացրել», ապա դժվարանում եմ այս պահին կոնկրետ հակասությունների օրինակներ բերել, սակայն մեկ-երկուսը հնարավոր չէ չմտապահել: Օրինակ, կան այսպիսի տողեր /100 %-ով կարող եմ պնդել, որ չեմ հորինում, ուղղակի կոնկրետ տեղերը չեմ կարող հիշել/. «Ողջերը գիտեն, որ մեռնելու են, իսկ մեռածները ոչինչ չգիտեն»: Կամ, օրինակ /սա Սաղմոսից է/, «Եւ քո հույսը մի դիր Մարդու Որդու վրա: Դու մեռնում ես, եւ անհետանում են քո մտքերը, քո զգայարանները, քո սերը եւ քո ատելությունը»: Մի՞թե սա չի հակասում մահից հետո կյանքի գոյության, Դրախտի ու Դժոխքի գաղափարին: Եթե նույնիսկ ենթադրենք, որ սա չի հակասում Հայտնության գրքի «Դատաստանի օրվա» գաղափարին /համաձայն որի ննջեցյալները հարություն են առնելու Դատաստանի օրը /եւ ոչ մահվանից հետո/, այնուհետեւ «բաշխվելու են» Դրախտի ու Դժոխքի միջեւ/, ապա, միեւնույն է, դրան հակասում է Քրիստոսի պատմած առակներից մեկը, ըստ որի մի մարդ մահից հետո ընկնում է Դժոխք, ապա փորձում համոզել Աստծուն՝ իրեն որոշ ժամանակով ուղարկել Երկիր՝ եղբորը զգուշացնելու, որպեսզի վերջինս մեղքեր չգործի:
*4.*Ասացեք, խնդրեմ, ինչպե՞ս կարող էր Աստված սկզբում ստեղծել լույսն ու խավարը, երկրի վրայի բուսականությունը, ապա նոր՝ լուսատուները, ինչպե՞ս կարող էին աստղերը ստեղծվել այս բոլորից հետո միայն: Հավատացյալները կասեն՝ Աստված ամենազոր է: Սակայն էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը տարեցտարի /գիտատեխնիկական առաջընթացի այսօրվա պայմաններում կասեի նույնիսկ օրեցօր/ ավելանում է նոր ապացույցներով, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը, ինչպես կարծում են ոմանք:
*5.* Երեւի արդեն կարիք չկա հիշատակելու Ջրհեղեղի պատմության մասին, որը գրեթե նույնությամբ կրկնում է դարեր առաջ գրված շումերական Գիլգամեշի էպոսի Ուտնապիշտիի պատմությունը /ես դա «պատմություն» եմ անվանում, քանի որ համաշխարհային ջրհեղեղի թեմայով պատմություններ կան նաեւ այլ մշակույթներում, օրինակ, Հարավային եւ Կենտրոնական Ամերիկայի բնիկների մոտ, հետեւաբար համաշխարհային ջրհեղեղ եղել է/...
Երեւի թե առայժմ այսքանը: Սպասում եմ ձեր հակափաստարկերին:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ինձ նույնպես տանջում են մի շարք հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանները չգտնելով պատանեկության տարիներիս՝ հավատացյալ քրիստոնյայից վերածվեցի աթեիստի:


Հիասթափվելով քրիստոնեությունից հիասթափվել ես նաև Աստու՞ց: Մարդը միշտ էլ դատապարտված է հիասթափության, եթե Աստծուն փորձում է փնտրել և գտնել մեկ գրքի մեջ:
Մարդիկ տիեզերաշինության և Աստծո վերաբերայլ հարցերի պատասխանները փորձել են գտնել ճգնելու, մեդիտացիաների և նմանատիպ այլ երկարատև ու ծանր` մտքի գերագույն լարում պահանջող տեխնիկաների միջոցով: Իսկ մենք ուզում ենք մեկ գիրք կարդալով, բոլոր հարցերի սպառիչ պատասխանը անմիջապես ստանալ:
Աստված բացարձակ հասկացություն է, ցավոք. մարդկային սովորական միտքը ի զորու չէ ընկալել թե ով է Աստված և ինչ է տիեզրաշինությունը: 
Մեզ միայն մնում է անվերջ փնտրել և շարունակել հուսալ, որ երբևէ կգտնենք մեզ հուզող հարցերի պատասխանները:

----------

Tig (13.10.2009), յոգի (13.10.2009)

----------


## Skeptic

> Հիասթափվելով քրիստոնեությունից հիասթափվել ես նաև Աստու՞ց: Մարդը միշտ էլ դատապարտված է հիասթափության, եթե Աստծուն փորձում է փնտրել և գտնել մեկ գրքի մեջ:
> Մարդիկ տիեզերաշինության և Աստծո վերաբերայլ հարցերի պատասխանները փորձել են գտնել ճգնելու, մեդիտացիաների և նմանատիպ այլ երկարատև ու ծանր` մտքի գերագույն լարում պահանջող տեխնիկաների միջոցով: Իսկ մենք ուզում ենք մեկ գիրք կարդալով, բոլոր հարցերի սպառիչ պատասխանը անմիջապես ստանալ:
> Աստված բացարձակ հասկացություն է, ցավոք. մարդկային սովորական միտքը ի զորու չէ ընկալել թե ով է Աստված և ինչ է տիեզրաշինությունը: 
> Մեզ միայն մնում է անվերջ փնտրել և շարունակել հուսալ, որ երբևէ կգտնենք մեզ հուզող հարցերի պատասխանները:


Չամիչ ջան, իմ խոսքը ոչ թե կրեացիոնիզմի Աստծու մասին է /որին անվանում են նաեւ Համաշխարհային կամ Տիեզերական բանականություն/, այլ կոնկրետ հենց քրիստոնեության Սուրբ Երրորդության /Հայր, Որդի եւ Սուրբ Հոգի/, որը, իմ կարծիքով, բավականին տարբերվում է հուդայականության Եհովա աստծուց, չնայած երկու կրոնների հիմքում էլ Հին Կտակարանն է:
Իսկ Աստծուց ոչ թե հիասթափվել եմ, այլ պարզապես եկել այն եզրակացության, որ եթե նույնիսկ նա գոյություն ունի, ապա միայն որպես որոշակի տիեզերական օրինաչափությունների համակարգ, կամ, եթե կուզես, Տիեզերական բանականություն, որը, կրկին իմ կարծիքով, ավելի մոտ է Բուդդային /իսկ դրանից էլ ավելի մոտ՝ Կոնֆուցիոսի ուսմունքի մեջ Երկնքի գաղափարին/:
Իսկ մարդկային հասարակությունում կրոնի անհրաժեշտությունը ես չեմ ժխտում: Ինձ համար քրիստոնեությունը արժեհամակարգ է, այլ ոչ թե պաշտամունք: Վերջիվերջո, պարզ ճշմարտություն է այն, որ կրոնն է ստեղծված մարդու համար, այլ ոչ թե՝ մարդը կրոնի:
Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար եւ հուսով եմ՝ դեռ կզրուցենք:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ Աստծուց ոչ թե հիասթափվել եմ, այլ պարզապես եկել այն եզրակացության, որ եթե նույնիսկ նա գոյություն ունի, ապա միայն որպես որոշակի տիեզերական օրինաչափությունների համակարգ, կամ, եթե կուզես, Տիեզերական բանականություն, որը, կրկին իմ կարծիքով, ավելի մոտ է Բուդդային /իսկ դրանից էլ ավելի մոտ՝ Կոնֆուցիոսի ուսմունքի մեջ Երկնքի գաղափարին/:


Բուդդան Աստված չէ, Բուդդան մեկն է, ով շնորհիվ երկարատեվ մեդիտացիաների ձեռք բերեց գիտելիք, որը օգնեց բացահայտել տիեզերաշինության և անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհի առեղծվածները:
Չնայած Բուդդիզմի մեջ հիշատակվում է, որ աստրալ պլան տեղափոխվելիս` անգամ այնտեղի սրբերն էին գալիս նրանից գիտելիքներ քաղելու:




> Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար եւ հուսով եմ՝ դեռ կզրուցենք:


Իհարկե :Smile:

----------


## ranchpar

> Բավականին հետաքրքիր /ու միաժամանակ ծանր/ թեմա է:
> Ինձ նույնպես տանջում են մի շարք հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանները չգտնելով պատանեկության տարիներիս՝ հավատացյալ քրիստոնյայից վերածվեցի աթեիստի:
> Այդ հարցերի թվում նաեւ Երվանդի վերջին 2 հարցերն են՝ փոքր-ինչ այլ ձեւակերպմամբ:
> *1.* Նախ՝ երեխաների մասին: Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի՝ Երկնային արքայությունը երեխաներինն է, այսինքն՝ բոլոր մահացած երեխաները գնում են դրախտ:
> *Հարց.* մինչեւ ո՞ր տարիքն է մարդը համարվում երեխա: Չէ՞ որ, ինչպես Երվանդը ճիշտ նկատում է, մարդ-անհատի ձեւավորումը տեղի է ունենում աստիճանաբար, եւ աստվածաշնչյան տրամաբանությամբ, օրինակ, 14-ամյա մարդը համարվում է երեխա, որը մահանալու դեպքում կգնա Դրախտ, իսկ,օրինակ, 15-ամյա մարդը, որը դեռ չի հասցրել ապաշխարհել /եթե նրա արարքները կարելի է մեղք համարել.../ եւ Քրիստոսին չի ընդունել որպես Փրկիչ, կգնա Դժոխք... Համաձայնեք՝ անհեթեթ է:
> *2.* Ինչ վերաբերվում է տարբեր կրոնական պատկանելություն ունեցող մարդկանց, ապա այս դեպքում եւս կան բազմաթիվ հակասություններ: Երվանդի օրինակին ավելացնեմ նաեւ հետեւյալը. ասենք, մարդը ծնվել է Կամբոջայի խուլ գյուղերից մեկում եւ չի էլ լսել քրիստոնեության մասին: Ամբողջ կյանքում եղել է արդար, ձգտել է հետեւել բուդդիզմի պատվիրաններին եւ չի գործել դատապարտելի արարքներ: Ինչու՞ նա պետք է Դժոխք գնա: Եվս մի հարց է ծագում. ի՞նչ է լինելու այն մարդկանց հետ, որոնք ապրել են Քրիստոսից շատ տարիներ, դարեր առաջ: Չէ՞ որ նրանք եւս չէին կարող իմանալ Քրիստոսի միջոցով փրկության մասին: Անարդար կլիներ, եթե նրանք բոլորը գնային Դժոխք: Արդար չէր լինի նաեւ հակառակ տարբերակը...
> *3.* Քանի որ ես լրջորեն չեմ ուսումնասիրել Աստվածաշունչը, ալյ միայն «աչքի եմ անցկացրել», ապա դժվարանում եմ այս պահին կոնկրետ հակասությունների օրինակներ բերել, սակայն մեկ-երկուսը հնարավոր չէ չմտապահել: Օրինակ, կան այսպիսի տողեր /100 %-ով կարող եմ պնդել, որ չեմ հորինում, ուղղակի կոնկրետ տեղերը չեմ կարող հիշել/. «Ողջերը գիտեն, որ մեռնելու են, իսկ մեռածները ոչինչ չգիտեն»: Կամ, օրինակ /սա Սաղմոսից է/, «Եւ քո հույսը մի դիր Մարդու Որդու վրա: Դու մեռնում ես, եւ անհետանում են քո մտքերը, քո զգայարանները, քո սերը եւ քո ատելությունը»: Մի՞թե սա չի հակասում մահից հետո կյանքի գոյության, Դրախտի ու Դժոխքի գաղափարին: Եթե նույնիսկ ենթադրենք, որ սա չի հակասում Հայտնության գրքի «Դատաստանի օրվա» գաղափարին /համաձայն որի ննջեցյալները հարություն են առնելու Դատաստանի օրը /եւ ոչ մահվանից հետո/, այնուհետեւ «բաշխվելու են» Դրախտի ու Դժոխքի միջեւ/, ապա, միեւնույն է, դրան հակասում է Քրիստոսի պատմած առակներից մեկը, ըստ որի մի մարդ մահից հետո ընկնում է Դժոխք, ապա փորձում համոզել Աստծուն՝ իրեն որոշ ժամանակով ուղարկել Երկիր՝ եղբորը զգուշացնելու, որպեսզի վերջինս մեղքեր չգործի:
> *4.*Ասացեք, խնդրեմ, ինչպե՞ս կարող էր Աստված սկզբում ստեղծել լույսն ու խավարը, երկրի վրայի բուսականությունը, ապա նոր՝ լուսատուները, ինչպե՞ս կարող էին աստղերը ստեղծվել այս բոլորից հետո միայն: Հավատացյալները կասեն՝ Աստված ամենազոր է: Սակայն էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը տարեցտարի /գիտատեխնիկական առաջընթացի այսօրվա պայմաններում կասեի նույնիսկ օրեցօր/ ավելանում է նոր ապացույցներով, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը, ինչպես կարծում են ոմանք:
> *5.* Երեւի արդեն կարիք չկա հիշատակելու Ջրհեղեղի պատմության մասին, որը գրեթե նույնությամբ կրկնում է դարեր առաջ գրված շումերական Գիլգամեշի էպոսի Ուտնապիշտիի պատմությունը /ես դա «պատմություն» եմ անվանում, քանի որ համաշխարհային ջրհեղեղի թեմայով պատմություններ կան նաեւ այլ մշակույթներում, օրինակ, Հարավային եւ Կենտրոնական Ամերիկայի բնիկների մոտ, հետեւաբար համաշխարհային ջրհեղեղ եղել է/...
> Երեւի թե առայժմ այսքանը: Սպասում եմ ձեր հակափաստարկերին:


 քռիստոնեության  մասին  ճշգրիտ  ախբյուրը  Քրիստոնեությունն  է....

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կան տարբեր ճանապարհներ, որոնք տարբեր տեղ են հասցնում, մարդը հանգիստ կարող է ընտրել իր նախընտրած ճանապարհը: Պարզապես հստակ պետք է պատկերացնի, որ ցանկացած ճանապարհ, ի վերջո, ինչ որ տեղ է հասցնելու:
> *Իսկ Աստված հանգիստ ընդունում է մարդու կողմից արված ցանկացած ընտրություն:*


ուրեմն ճիշտ ու սխալ ճանապարհ աստծո համար չկա…մենք ինչ որ ընտրենք նա անխոս ընդունելու է… եթե ամնե դեպքում ընդունելու է, ուրեմն նրան հավատալ և երկրպագելն էլ անիմաստ է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ետ քեզ ոնց հարմար ա տենց ես ասում....


սխալ բան եմ ասե՞լ… իմիջայլոց սա քեզ էլ է ձեռք տալիս…

----------


## Սելավի

Մարդկությանը  հետաքրքրող     ցանկացած  հարցի  պատասխան,  կապված  Աստծո,  տիեզերքի  և  այլ   հարցերի  հետ,  դուք  կգտնեք   *Կռայոնի*  գրքերում:
Սակայն  հարկ  եմ  համարում  զգուշացնել,  այդ  գրքերը  փոխելու  են  ձեր  աշխարհաընկալումը,  և  մտածելակերպը:
Այնպես  որ,  եթե  որևիցէ  մեկը  կցանկանա  կարդալ  այդ  գրքերից  որևէ  մեկը,   թող  պատրաստ  լինի  որ  այդ  գրքերում  հանդիպելու  է  շատ  բացատրությունների  որը  վեր  է  մարդկային  սահմանափակ  գաղափարախոսություններից: 
 Այդ  գրքերում  կհանդիպեք  նաև  Աստվածաշնչի  տարբեր  տողերի  բացատրությունների,  ու  իրականում  կհասկանաք  թե  որքան  են  կրոնակաները,  շարքային  հավատացիալները,  իրենց՝  « իբր աստվածաշնչյան  բացատրություններով  ու  մեջբերումներով,  վախ  մցնելով  մարդկության  մեջ»     հեռացրել   մարդկանց     իրական  Աստծու  ճշմարիտ  խոսքերից:  

Մարդը   միշտ    փնտրտուքի  մեջ  է  եղել,  որպեսզի  հասկանա  և  ընկալի  տիեզերական  իմաստությունները,  այսօր՝  նոր  հազարամյակի  շեմին  մարդուն  տրված  է  բացառիկ  հնարավորություն,  իմանալու՝   հիմիկվա  իր    հասունության  չափի  շրջանակնեին  համապատասխան՝    տիեզերական  իմաստությունները:
Մինչև  կարդալը,  նորից  ծանր  ու  թեթև  արեք,  արդյոք  պատրաստ  եք  իմանալու  ճշմարտությունը, եթե  պատրաստ  եք,  և  ունեք  համապատասխան  ժամանակ    ապա  կարդացեք:  
Ինչպես  ասում  են,  եթե  աշակերտը  պատրաստ  է,  ապա  նրան  ամպայման  ուսուցիչ  կգտնվի:  
Իսկ  այն   ձգտումը՝  որը  ցուցաբերում  է  մարդը, դա  էլ  խոսում  է  այն  մասին  որ  նա  իրականում    պատրաստ  է  իմանալու  ճշմարտությունը,  իսկ  մեծամտությունը,  թե  իբր  « ես  գիտեմ,  կամ  աստվածաշնչը  պարզ  ասում  է  թե  որն  է  ճշմարտությունը»  դրանք  վախի  նշաններ  են,  որ  մարդը  թաքցնում  է  իր  « մոլորված»  լինելը  և  վախենում  է  ինքը  իրենից  որ  այսքան  ժամանակ  ինքը  քարոզիչներից   կերակրվել  է  աստվածաշնչյան    սխալ    բացատրություններով:  ( Դժողք,  դրախտներով)  
Մի  հավելում  ևս,  Կռայոնը  երբեք  մարդկային  մարմնում  չի  եղել,  նա փոխանցում  է  այդ  գիտելիքները,  նախկինում  աթեիստ  մի  ինժիների  միջոցով,  որի  անունը  Լի Կեռռոլլ  է,  որն  էլ  գրի  է  առել  այդ  բոլոր  գրքերը:
Ձեր  սրտի  ցանկությամբ  ընտրեք  մի  գրքի  վերնագիր  և  կարադցեք,  ես  համոզված  եմ,  հետաքրքրվողները՝  « այսինքը  այն  մարդիկ  ում  ժամանակը  եկել  է,  որպեսզի  հասու  լինի  իմաստություններին,  նրանք  մի  քանի  օրում  կարդալու  են  այդ  շարքի  բոլոր  գրքերը:
Կարդացեք  ու  վայելեք  այդ  գերագույն  հաճույք  պարգևող  գրքերը:
http://www.koob.ru/kryon/

----------


## Tig

> ուրեմն ճիշտ ու սխալ ճանապարհ աստծո համար չկա…մենք ինչ որ ընտրենք նա անխոս ընդունելու է… եթե ամնե դեպքում ընդունելու է, ուրեմն նրան հավատալ և երկրպագելն էլ անիմաստ է


Mephistopheles ջան, համաձայն եմ մտքերիդ հետ: Աստծուն՝ ավելի ճիշտ Արարչին պետք չէ հավատալ և երկրպագել: Ուղղակի պիտի իմանալ որ ամեն ինչ, թե դրական , թե բացսական, բխում է նրանից ու կատարվում է նրա կամքով: Ու պետք է հասկանալ քո տեղն ու դերը այս աշխարնհում ու ապրել քո ներքին ձգտումներին ու մղումներին համապատասխան, թեկուզ և այդ մղումները հաճախ հակասական են լինում, պիտի կարողանալ գտնել գերակշռողը…

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ուզում ես ասել, որ Աստված միշտ եղե՞լ է:


Միանգամայն ճիշտ է՝ Նա եղել է, կա ու կլինի:

----------

յոգի (18.11.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:


Աստծուն հավատալը լավ է, բայց բավական չե, որ դրա համար դրախտ գնան: Չգիտեմ աստվածաշնչում ոնցա ասված, բայց Բ. Գիտայում(արիյական աստվածաշունչ) ասվում է՛ ամեն մարդ ստանում է իր կատարած լավ կամ վատ գործողությունների արդյունը, ինչքան ուզում էս հավատա Աստծուն, եթե վատ գործողություններ է կատարում մարդ ապա չի կարող դրախտ գնալ, ինչպես մեկը կարող է ասել, թէ ինքը իր հորը սիրում է և հավատում է, բայց հորը ոչ ուզում է ճանաչել, ոչ լսել, ոչ կատարել նրա հրահանգները, սպասել որ հայրը ամեն ինչ կանի նրա համար՞ ոչ... Հավատը առանց գիտելիքի չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ, կույր հավատ է դա, որը ժամանակավոր է, իհայտ է գալիս երբ մարդ հայտնվում է սարսափելի վիճակում... Սատանա գոյություն չունի, այլ կա պատրանքային էներգյա, որը մարդկանց մոլորության մեջ է գցում և այդ էներգյան Աստծո էներգյան է...



> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?


Բուդիստները դրախտից բարձր են գնում, որովհետև դրախտ կոչվածը գտնվում է նյութական տիեզերքում, իսկ բուդիստական Նիրվանան նյութական տիեձերքից ավելի բարձր է և դուրս է, որտեղ գնում են բուդիստները...



> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել?


Ես հավատացյալ չեմ, չնայած Աստծուն գիտակցում եմ և Նրա գոյությունը իմ համար միշտ առկա է... ես կպատասխանեմ ըստ Բ.Գ-յի՛ Աստված ամեն ինչ արելե, որ մարդիկ լլավ ու բարի լինեն և գնան դրախտ, բայց Աստված պատասխանատու չե մարդկանց կատարած գործերի համար, եթե մեկը հանցագործություն է կատարում ապա ոստիկանությունը նրան ձերբակալում է... Բնությունը նույնպես ունի իր ոստիկանները, որոնք ձերբակալում են հանցագործին և ուղարկում են դժոխք... Ազատ կամք չի նշանակում ինչ ուզես անես և ոչ մի պատասխանատվություն չկրես, ազատ կամք նշանակում է, որ դու կարող ես գործել ինչպես ցանկանաս, Բայց քո կատարած գործողությունը արդյունք է բերելու և դրա համար կստանաս պատասխանը: Մարդ սպանելը չի թյուլատրվում, բայց եթե մարդ ցանկանա կարող է դա անել, բայց արդյունքը ստանալու է... 


> եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել?


Անգիտության թերություն... թերությունը դրանում է, որ ոչ մի ուսունական հաստատություն կամ կրոն չի կարող ճիշտ պատասխան տալ թե ինչ բան է հոգին, մարմին  և Ես-ը: Ոչ ոք չգիտի , որ ապրող էակը կամ հոգի կոչվածը հենց ինքը մարդն է, ոչ մարմինը, մարմինը ւակի, հոգու հագուստն է, որը էակը ստանում է ըստ իր կատարած գործողությունների արդյունքի: Հիմա երեխաների մահանալու մասին, այդ երեխաները, ոչ թե դեռ չեն ձևավորվել և չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել, դա այդպես չե, նրանք արդեն կատարել են ընտրություն իրենց անցած կյանքերում և արժանացել են դրան , որ մահանան... 
Ըստ Բ.Գ-յի Հոգին չունի ոչ սկիզբ ոչ վերջ, քանի որ նա գտնվում է այս նյութական աշխարհում ապա նա ստիպված է գործել այս նյութական տիեզերքի օրենքների տակ, եթե խախտում է ապա նյութական բնությունը պատժում է նրան: Այդ երեխան երեխա չե, նրա մարմինն է երեխայի, որը մի քանի տարի առաջ մեծահասակ մարդ էր և երբ այդ մեծահասակ մարդը լքում է իր ծեր մարմինը, նորից ծնվում է մի նոր մոր մոտ և իր հետ բերում է իր անցյալում կատարած գործողությունների արդյունքը՛ օրինակ եթե մարդ է սպանել և չեն կարողաել պատժել նրան ապա նա ծնվում է և նրան կամ սպանում են կամ մեռնում է ինչ որ պատճառով...
Աստված մեղավոր չե մարդու նողկալի գործերի համար, Նա տվել է գիտելիք, թե ինչ կարելի է և ինչը չի կարելի անել, եթե մարդ չի հավատում և խախտում է Աստծու և բնության օրենքը դրա համար էլ պատժվում է ...

----------

Tig (19.11.2009)

----------


## Amarysa

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:
> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?
> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել? 
> Հարցերը բազմաթիվ են ուղղակի սկզբից էս երեքը, եթե սենց թեմա կա տեղափոխեք այնտեղ ադմիններ ես ինչքան նայեցի չգտա:


Աստված (կարդա տիեզերքի՝ ամեն ինչի շարժիչ ուժը) մեկն է, բայց տարբեր ազգեր նրան տարբեր անուն են տալիս։  :Xeloq: 




> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
> Աստծո արարքներն անմեկնելի են պատասխանը չի ընդհունվում


Լավն էր  :Hands Up:

----------


## razmik21

Առանց Հիսուսին հավատալու, *ոչ ոք* դրախտ չի կարող գնալ, լինի նա մուսուլման, բուդդիստ կամ աթեիստ: Բայց քիչ է լոկ բառերով Աստծուն հավատալը, դևերն էլ Աստծուն հավատում ու վախենում նրանից (Հակոբոս 2 գլխ.), մարդ պետք է ապրի իր` Աստծուն ունեցած հավատքից բխող ձևով:  Պետք է ապրել Աստծուն հաճո, Աստծուն "հավատալը " և չապաշխարհել ու նոր կյանք սկսելը հակադիր բաներ են: 
Նորածին երեխեքը միանշանակ դրախտ են գնում, քանի որ նրանք չեն հասցնում ճանաչել Բարին ու չարը և այնուհետև ընտրություն կատարել:

----------


## terev

Մի հարց էլ ես տամ:
Առաջին մարդիկ եղել են Ադամն ու Եվան, որոնք ունեցել են երկու տղա, որոնցից մեկը մյուսին սպանել է: Այդ դեպքում մնացած մարդկությունը ումից՞ է ծնվել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի հարց էլ ես տամ:
> Առաջին մարդիկ եղել են Ադամն ու Եվան, որոնք ունեցել են երկու տղա, որոնցից մեկը մյուսին սպանել է: Այդ դեպքում մնացած մարդկությունը ումից՞ է ծնվել:


Ադամն ու Եվան էլի որդի են ունեցել՝ Սեթը, ու կարծեմ շատ դուստրեր: Այս հարցը լավ կլինի տեր հորը տաս համապատասխան թեմայում:

----------


## terev

> Ադամն ու Եվան էլի որդի են ունեցել՝ Սեթը, ու կարծեմ շատ դուստրեր: Այս հարցը լավ կլինի տեր հորը տաս համապատասխան թեմայում:


Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար: Բաjց ես սպասում էի այդ պատասխանին, որտեղից ծնվում է երկրորդ հարցը: Իսկ միթէ՞ աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ, որ ամուսնությունները մինչև 7 պորտ արգելված են:

----------


## Dayana

> Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար: Բաjց ես սպասում էի այդ պատասխանին, որտեղից ծնվում է երկրորդ հարցը: Իսկ միթէ՞ աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ, որ ամուսնությունները մինչև 7 պորտ արգելված են:


Իսկապես հարցը Տեր Շմավոնին կարող ես ուղղել, բայց Աստված Ադամից ու Եվայից բացի էլի մարդկանց է ստեղծել:  :Smile:

----------


## terev

> բայց Աստված Ադամից ու Եվայից բացի էլի մարդկանց է ստեղծել:


Էսքան ժամանակ չէի լսել նման բան: Աստվածաշնչում կա՞ նման բան գրած: Շատ կուզեի իմանալ դրա մասին:

----------


## Dayana

> Էսքան ժամանակ չէի լսել նման բան: Աստվածաշնչում կա՞ նման բան գրած: Շատ կուզեի իմանալ դրա մասին:


Համոզված չեմ, բայց կարծեմ Հին Կտակարանում նման հատված կա: Համոզված եմ, որ ակումբի քահանան մյուս հոգևորականները կկարողանան ավելի կոնկրետ պատասխանել:

----------


## յոգի

> Առանց Հիսուսին հավատալու, *ոչ ոք* դրախտ չի կարող գնալ, լինի նա մուսուլման, բուդդիստ կամ աթեիստ: Բայց քիչ է լոկ բառերով Աստծուն հավատալը, դևերն էլ Աստծուն հավատում ու վախենում նրանից (Հակոբոս 2 գլխ.), մարդ պետք է ապրի իր` Աստծուն ունեցած հավատքից բխող ձևով:  Պետք է ապրել Աստծուն հաճո, Աստծուն "հավատալը " և չապաշխարհել ու նոր կյանք սկսելը հակադիր բաներ են: 
> Նորածին երեխեքը միանշանակ դրախտ են գնում, քանի որ նրանք չեն հասցնում ճանաչել Բարին ու չարը և այնուհետև ընտրություն կատարել:


Հիսուսին հավատալով դրախտ չեն գնում, այլ գնում են Աստծո մոտ, քանի որ դրախտը գտնվում է նյութական տիեզերքում իսկ Աստված գտնվում է Հոգևոր տիեզերքում: Դրախտում բնակվում են հեթանոսական աստվածները...
Իսկ ին՞չ գիտես բուդիստները ուր են գնում...
Ո՞վ է որոշողը ««_Նորածին երեխեքը միանշանակ դրախտ են գնում, քանի որ նրանք չեն հասցնում ճանաչել Բարին ու չարը և այնուհետև ընտրություն կատարել»»_
և ո՞րտեղից գիտես...
Դու ընդունում է՞ս Հոգու գոյությունը, կամ գիտե՞ս ին՞չ է հոգին և ինչպե՞ս են երեխաները գնում դրախտ...

----------


## Legolas

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:
> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?
> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել? 
> Հարցերը բազմաթիվ են ուղղակի սկզբից էս երեքը, եթե սենց թեմա կա տեղափոխեք այնտեղ ադմիններ ես ինչքան նայեցի չգտա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
> Աստծո արարքներն անմեկնելի են պատասխանը չի ընդհունվում


1.Սատանան ապուշ չի իհարկե , խաբում տանում  տանջում ա , ինքն էլ դրանից ա կայֆ ստանում:  Եթե մենակ էն փաստի համար, որ իրեն են ընտրել պիտի չտանջի, էլ ի՜նչ սատանա:

2.Բուդդիստն էլ որ *հավտում* ա իր կրոնին , կգնա բուդիստանց դրախտ , հո միհատ չի էտ դրախտը , ինչքան *հավատ* էնքան դրախտ:

3.Աստված ամենազոր չի, որ  հիմա գնամ ինձ մոստից քցեմ, ինքը չի կարա ինձ փրկի: 
Երեխաներին, որոնք դեռ ոչ մի մեղք չեն գործել Աստված շատ ա սիրում , ու մեկ մեկ շուտ ա տանում իր մոտ :Think:  
Ընտրություն կատարելը տենց միանշանակ չի, էն *ընտրություն կատարածների* մեջ շատ չար մարդիկ կան , տեսել եմ:

----------


## terev

> 2.Բուդդիստն էլ որ հավտում ա իր կրոնին , կգնա բուդիստանց դրախտ , հո միհատ չի էտ դրախտը , ինչքան հավատ էնքան դրախտ:


Խոսքի կլինի՞ մի հատ էլ *հավատք* ես բացեմ, անունն էլ *Ճուտիստ*: Ես էլ գնամ *Ճուտիստանց* դրախտ:

----------


## Legolas

> Խոսքի կլինի՞ մի հատ էլ *հավատք* ես բացեմ, անունն էլ *Ճուտիստ*: Ես էլ գնամ *Ճուտիստանց* դրախտ:


Դու հավատու՞մ ես ճուտիստին:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> 1.Ըստ աստվածաշնչի աստծուն իսկապես հավատացողները, գնում են դրախտ, իսկ չհավատացողները դժոխք որտեղ սատանան նրանց տանջումա, եթե տենց լիներ սատանան ապուշա ինչա որ իր կողմնակիցներին սկսի տանջել? Չէ որ էտ մարդիկ իրան են ընտրել:
> 2. Բացի քրիստոնեությունից ուրիշ կրոններել կան, ինչի համար օրինակ բուդդիստը որ անկեղծորեն հավատում է  իր կրոնին չպիտի գնա դրախտ?
> 3.Երբ հարցնում ես հավատացյալներին աստված որը ամենազոր է ինչի համար նենց չի անում որ մարդիկ բոլորը լավ ու բարի լինեն ու բոլորը գնան դրախտ, ասում են որովհետև աստված մարդուն հնարավորություն է տվել ընտրություն կատարել, եթե այդպես է ինչու են ամեն օր աշխարհում փոքր երեխաներ մահանում, չէ որ իրանք հլը չեն ձևավորվել որպես մարդ ու չեն կարող ընտրություն կատարել? 
> Հարցերը բազմաթիվ են ուղղակի սկզբից էս երեքը, եթե սենց թեմա կա տեղափոխեք այնտեղ ադմիններ ես ինչքան նայեցի չգտա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
> Աստծո արարքներն անմեկնելի են պատասխանը չի ընդհունվում


1. Իսկ դու սատանայի բոլոր պլանները գիտես՞, չէ որ Աստվածաշնչում ամեն բան չէ, որ գրված է:"
2.Էդպիսի փորձեր եղել են մեկ ընդհանուր համաշխարհային կրոնիս ստեղծման: Իրականում ինձ թվում է որ Աստված, թեև եղած տարբերությունների ու սուրբ գրքերի մեկն է ու նա էլ հետագայում կորոշի ում է տանում դրախտ ու ոչ:
3. Իսկ դու Աստծո բոլոր պլանները գիտես՞, չէ որ Աստվածաշնչում ամեն բան չէ, որ գրված է:

----------


## razmik21

> Հիսուսին հավատալով դրախտ չեն գնում, այլ գնում են Աստծո մոտ, քանի որ դրախտը գտնվում է նյութական տիեզերքում իսկ Աստված գտնվում է Հոգևոր տիեզերքում: Դրախտում բնակվում են հեթանոսական աստվածները...
> Իսկ ին՞չ գիտես բուդիստները ուր են գնում...
> Ո՞վ է որոշողը ««Նորածին երեխեքը միանշանակ դրախտ են գնում, քանի որ նրանք չեն հասցնում ճանաչել Բարին ու չարը և այնուհետև ընտրություն կատարել»»
> և ո՞րտեղից գիտես...
> Դու ընդունում է՞ս Հոգու գոյությունը, կամ գիտե՞ս ին՞չ է հոգին և ինչպե՞ս են երեխաները գնում դրախտ...


Եղբայր այդ ո՞վ է քեզ ասել որտեղ է դրախտը կամ որ Աստված նյութական տիեզերքում է: 
Կարդա Աստվածաշունչից Հայտնության գլուխը ու տես քո ասածների ՄԻՖ լինելը:
Հիսուսը հենց Աստվածն է, չկա ուրիշ աստված: 
Ես ընդունում եմ Սուրբ Հոգու գոյությունը, որով մկրտված եմ: Եթե մարդկային հոգու մասին է խոսքը ասեմ, որ մարդ ունի մարմին, անձ, և հոգի…

----------


## յոգի

[quote]


> Եղբայր այդ ո՞վ է քեզ ասել որտեղ է դրախտը կամ որ Աստված նյութական տիեզերքում է:


Եղբայր ինձ ասել են Արիական Վեդաները(Արիական Աստվածաշունչը, կարելի է ասել)



> Կարդա Աստվածաշունչից Հայտնության գլուխը ու տես քո ասածների ՄԻՖ լինելը:
> Հիսուսը հենց Աստվածն է, չկա ուրիշ աստված:


Եղբայր քո աստվածաշունչը հերիք է ռեկլամ անես, ես մի պատճառով չեմ կարդում դա, որովհետև դրա հեղինակները ոչ մի կապ չունեն Քրիստոսի ուսմունքի հետ: Իրական ՄԻՖ-ը հենց դա է և հետո մենակ դրանով չի վերջանում հոգևոր գիտելիքը: Հոգևոր գիտելիքը մարդ կարող է ստանալ նաև սրտից(եթե քազ հասկանալի է ինչի մասին եմ խոսում, այլապես նորից միֆ կհամարես)...



> Ես ընդունում եմ Սուրբ Հոգու գոյությունը, որով մկրտված եմ: Եթե մարդկային հոգու մասին է խոսքը ասեմ, որ մարդ ունի մարմին, անձ, և հոգի…


Ես ել եմ ընդունում Սուրբ Հոգու գոյությունը, Նա ոչ ոքի չի մկրտում, որովհետև Նա Մկրատ չունի, բայց Նա կարող է ներսից լուսավորել գիտելիքով Յուրաքանչյուրին, ոչ միյայն քրիստոնյային, Նրա ցանկության վրա ոչ դու ոչ էլ ցանկացած քրիստոնյա չի կարող է ազդել...
Եվ որ՞ն է տարբերությունը այս քո թվարկածների ««Եթե մարդկային հոգու մասին է խոսքը ասեմ, որ մարդ ունի մարմին, անձ, և հոգի…»»
հարգանքներս...

----------


## Շինարար

> Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար: Բաjց ես սպասում էի այդ պատասխանին, որտեղից ծնվում է երկրորդ հարցը: Իսկ միթէ՞ աստվածաշնչում գրված չէ, որ ամուսնությունները մինչև 7 պորտ արգելված են:


Դա այն ժամանակից սկսած, երբ արդեն մարդկային սերունդը յոթ պորտ գոյություն է ունեցել… :Smile:

----------


## razmik21

> Եղբայր ինձ ասել են Արիական Վեդաները(Արիական Աստվածաշունչը, կարելի է ասել)


Ի՞նչ: Ի՞նչ "Արիական հեքիաթները": Արիական Աստվածաշունչ չի կարող լինել: Աստվածաշունչը մեկն է:
Եվ կասե՞ս ով է ըստ քո "գրքի" աստվածը: 



> Եղբայր քո աստվածաշունչը հերիք է ռեկլամ անես, ես մի պատճառով չեմ կարդում դա, որովհետև դրա հեղինակները ոչ մի կապ չունեն Քրիստոսի ուսմունքի հետ:


Լսի՛ր, եթե չես կարդացել էդ ուսմունքը ինչ գիտես համապատասխանում է Քրիստոսի ուսմունքին, թե չէ: Հետո քեզ ով է ասել, թե որն է Հիսուսի ուսմունքը: Իրար հակասող բաներ մի ասա խնդրում:

----------


## յոգի

> Ի՞նչ: Ի՞նչ "Արիական հեքիաթները": Արիական Աստվածաշունչ չի կարող լինել: Աստվածաշունչը մեկն է:
> Եվ կասե՞ս ով է ըստ քո "գրքի" աստվածը: 
> 
> Լսի՛ր, եթե չես կարդացել էդ ուսմունքը ինչ գիտես համապատասխանում է Քրիստոսի ուսմունքին, թե չէ: Հետո քեզ ով է ասել, թե որն է Հիսուսի ուսմունքը: Իրար հակասող բաներ մի ասա խնդրում:


Ախպերս ինչ կարող եմ ասել հպարտ մարդուն, որը միյայն մի ուղղությամբ է մտածում և գլխի մեջ միյայն մի հրեյական ««աստվածաշունչ»» է...
Եթե չգիտես թե ինչ աղբյուրներից եմ վերցրել, որ ասեմ էլի չես հասկանա, որովհետև միյայն դու և քո ««աստվածաշունչն» է քո համար հեղինակություն, մնացածը հեքիաթներ են, էլ ինչ կարիք կա հարցնում էս թէ որտեղ եմ կարդացել, այդպես էլ շարունակի...

----------


## razmik21

Նախ ի՞նչ է նշանակում "հրեական": Աստծո համար կարևոր չի դու ալժիրցի ես, հայ թե հրեա:
Թե՞ քո գիրքը 5000 ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչ են գրել: Ժամանակին ընդհանուր ծանոթացել եմ "Արիական" գաղափարախոսության հետ: Առանց իմանալու բաներ մի ասա: Այդ գաղափարախոսության մասին գիրք գրողներից մեկը իմ լավ ուսուցիչն է եղել:

----------


## յոգի

> Նախ ի՞նչ է նշանակում "հրեական": Աստծո համար կարևոր չի դու ալժիրցի ես, հայ թե հրեա:
> Թե՞ քո գիրքը 5000 ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչ են գրել: Ժամանակին ընդհանուր ծանոթացել եմ "Արիական" գաղափարախոսության հետ: Առանց իմանալու բաներ մի ասա: Այդ գաղափարախոսության մասին գիրք գրողներից մեկը իմ լավ ուսուցիչն է եղել:


Ապեր դու չգիտես թե ես ինչ գիտեմ,  առանց իմանալու բաներ եմ գրում՞...
իհարկե Աստծու համար կարևոր չե, բայց հրեաների համար կարևոր է...
Իմ գիերք դու չգիտես որնա ախպերս, դա ռեկլամի կարիք չունի, իմ գրքին չեն գտնում այլ Նա է ընտրում իր ընթերցողին, եթե հասկանում էս ինչ եմ ասում...
Քո լավ ուսուցիչը ինչ գիրք կարող է գրել Արիական գաղափարախոսության մասին, նրան լավ ճանաչեցի քո պահելաձևից: Ամեն աշակերտ իր ուսուցչին է ներկայացնում, եթե գիրք է գրում արիական գաղափարախոսության մասին, պետք է որ հպարտ լինի...
բարի կամեցություններս ձեզ...

----------


## Pagan_Angel

ո՞վ է կարդացել Աստվածաշնչի ծննդոց բաժինը: ուշադիր եղել ե՞ք որ օձը ճիստ էր ասում, որ աստված Ադամին ու Եվային խաբում էր: կամ էլ կհիշեք ի՞նչ է աստված պահանջում հրեշտակներից մեկին Ադամին ու Եվային դրախտից աքսորելուց հետ:
խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ առաքելական եկեղեցու հովանավորած հրատարակությունները, որ հետո չասեք թե դա դեբիլ ամերիկացիների կամ կաթոլիկների գրածն է

----------


## Արծիվ

> ո՞վ է կարդացել Աստվածաշնչի ծննդոց բաժինը: ուշադիր եղել ե՞ք որ օձը ճիստ էր ասում, որ աստված Ադամին ու Եվային խաբում էր: կամ էլ կհիշեք ի՞նչ է աստված պահանջում հրեշտակներից մեկին Ադամին ու Եվային դրախտից աքսորելուց հետ:
> խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ առաքելական եկեղեցու հովանավորած հրատարակությունները, որ հետո չասեք թե դա դեբիլ ամերիկացիների կամ կաթոլիկների գրածն է


Անիմաստ բաներ մի գրի, կարդացել եմ Աստված ճիշտ է ասել ու էտ քո ասած օձը՝ որ խորհրդանշում է սատանան միշտ էլ խաբելա մարդուն սկսած ծննդոցից, հիմա ուզու՞մ ես ասել Աստված սուտ է սատանան ճիշտ  :LOL:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ գիտաֆանտաստիկ գրականության լավ օրինակ է Բիբլիան, ավել ոչինչ

----------


## razmik21

> ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ գիտաֆանտաստիկ գրականության լավ օրինակ է Բիբլիան, ավել ոչինչ


Քո նման աթեիստների համար միգուցե այպդես է թվում, բայց հավատա քեզանից ավելի հզոր աթեիստներ են կյանքի վերջին օրերին զղջացել իրենց կարծիքների համար:

----------

Արծիվ (01.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Քո նման աթեիստների համար միգուցե այպդես է թվում, բայց հավատա քեզանից ավելի հզոր աթեիստներ են կյանքի վերջին օրերին զղջացել իրենց կարծիքների համար:


Բայց ի՞նչ գիտես աթեիստա որ միանգամից արտահայտվում ես,եթե Քրիստոսին չի հավատում չի նշանակում որ աթեիստ ա,լավ սպասի մի հարց ուղղեմ բայց չպտի ֆանտաստիկ պատասխաններ տաս:

----------

յոգի (01.12.2009)

----------


## Pagan_Angel

հարցն այն է, որ դուք չեք էլ փորձում Բիբլիան քննության ենթարկել, իսկ երբ դիտարկում եք Ղուրանը, Ավեստան կամ Գիլգամեշը՝ այն դիտարկում եք գիտության, լեզվաբանության, տրամաբանության, բարայականության եվն տեսանկյուններից

----------


## Արծիվ

> ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ գիտաֆանտաստիկ գրականության լավ օրինակ է Բիբլիան, ավել ոչինչ


Մի գուցե դա քեզ համար է այդպես և ես չեմ առարկում բայց շատերի համար դա աստծո շունչն է:

----------

Vaho (01.12.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> հարցն այն է, որ դուք չեք էլ փորձում Բիբլիան քննության ենթարկել, իսկ երբ դիտարկում եք Ղուրանը, Ավեստան կամ Գիլգամեշը՝ այն դիտարկում եք գիտության, լեզվաբանության, տրամաբանության, բարայականության եվն տեսանկյուններից


Հարգելիս չի եղել պատմության մեջ որևէ մի անձ որ աստվածաշունչը քննի իր սահմանափակ ուղեղով և ինչ որ արդյունք ստանա: Զարմանալի է բայց այս գիրքը գիտականորեն քննել ցանկացողներից շատերը գայթակղվեցին, այնպես որ այս գրքին պետք է հավատքով մոտենաս իսկ եթե դա չունես խնդրի աստծուց որ նա տա քեզ: Նույնպես էլ կասեմ մնացած կրոների գրքերի մասին, պետք չէ որև կրոնական գրքի գիտականորեն մոտենալ ու ինչ որ մանրուքներ փնտրել: Ինձ համար Քրիստոնյան էլ է մարդ, մուսուլմանն էլ, բուդան էլ: Ամեն մարդ փորձում է ճիշտ ապրել ու հավատալ աստծուն քանի որ ինչքան էլ մարդիկ փորձեն հավատալ աստվածներին ապա ես կասեմ որ աստված մեկ է իսկ կրոնական առաջնորդները շատ են: Չեմ ուզում թեմայից շեղվել բայց ասեմ որ եթե Քրիստոնյան հավատում է Քրիստոսին ուրեմն դա է պետք, եթե Մուսուլման հավատում է Մուհամեդին ուրեմն դա էլ իրեն է պետք իսկ մնացածի համար աստված թող դատի թե ով է ճիշտ ով սխալ:

----------

Vaho (01.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

Մեջբերումը կատարում եմ առանց գոնե մեկ տառ փոփոխելու:
                                                                      ԾՆՆԴՈՑ
                                                                      ԳԼՈՒԽ 6
4.Եվ հսկաները կային այն օրերը երկրի վրայ և այնուհետև էլ որ բոլոր Աստուծոյ որդիքը մարդկանց աղջկերանց մօտ էին մտնում, և նորանք  նորանց համար ծնում էին.սորանք այն այն զօրավորներ էին,որ վաղուն անվանի մարդիկ էին:
Նախ ոնց նայում եմ էս նախադասության հետ մի բան էն չի ինձ թվում է նախադասությունների տեղափոխություն պտի կատարվի,ասեմ ինչու:
«Եվ հսկաները կային այն օրերը երկրի վրայ» նախ խոսվում է հսկաների մասին,իսկ հետո անցում է կատարում Աստծո որդիներին էտ նախադասությունը,թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի չեմ կարում հասկանամ,գոնե այսպես պետք է լինի:
1.Եվ հսկաները կային այն օրերը երկրի վրայ 
2. Աստուծոյ որդիքը մարդկանց աղջկերանց մօտ էին մտնում, և նորանք  նորանց համար ծնում էին
3.սորանք այն այն զօրավորներ էին,որ վաղուն անվանի մարդիկ էին:
Ինձ թվում է այսպես պետք է լինի 213
Աստուծոյ որդիքը մարդկանց աղջկերանց մօտ էին մտնում, և նորանք  նորանց համար ծնում էին  Եվ հսկաները կային այն օրերը երկրի վրայ  սորանք այն այն զօրավորներ էին,որ վաղուն անվանի մարդիկ էին:
Այս տարբերակը մի քիչ խելքին մոտ է այսինքն Աստծո որդիներից և մարդկանց դստրերից հսկաներ էին ծնվում,որոնք անվանի մարդիկ էին:
Հարց է առաջանում ինչու՞ են այդպես թարգմանել:
Հիմա ամենակարևոր հարցը ովքեր են Աստծո որդիները,որովհետև այստեղ տարբերություն է դրվում Աստծո որդիներ և մարդկանց դստրեր և ովքեր են այդ հսկաները:
Խնդրում եմ վերջին հարցին գիտաֆանտաստիկ պատասխաններ չտալ:

----------


## Դատարկություն

Փորձեմ կարծիքներից մեկը բացատրեմ  :Smile: : Ադամի որդիներն էին` Աբելը, Կայենը և Սիֆը: Կայենը Աբելին սպանելուց հետո թողեց Սիֆի երկիրը և գնաց մինչև «աշխարհի սահմանը»: Կաբալլիստական «Ադամի ապաշխարհությունը» գրքում  պատվում է հետևյալ կերպ` Կայենը  սպանեց Աբելին այսինքն կոպիտ ուժը հաղթեց գիտակցությանը և իշխանությունը անցավ Սիֆի ձեռքը: Սիֆը հայտի է որպես օկկուլտիստական գիտությունների հիմնադիր: Նա ըստ ավանդության  գնաց մինչև Երկրային Դրախտի սահմանները, որտեղ ստացավ Աստվածային անվան գաղտնիքը և Սուրբ Պատմությունը: :Smile: Սիֆի սերունդները հետագայում Նոյի անձնավորմամբ տարան լուրջ փորձություն: Բայց ավանդույթը չի պատմում Կայենի սերունդների մասին, Կայենի սրունդները որոնք ուղևորվել էին Եդեմից արևելք ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների նույնպես փրկվեցին ջրհեղեղից :Smile: : Աստվածաշունչը պատմում է ջրհեղեղից առաջ եղած հսկաների մասին որպես «Աստծո որդիներ», «ադամիտներ», «Ադամի սերունդներ», հսկաների ռասսա: Որոշ հետազոտողներ գտնում են որ ջրհեղեղի հետևանքով խորտակվել է հենց միայն Անտլանտիդան, որտեղ բնակվում էին «ատլանտները» (ադլանտներ, ադամիտներ): 
Փաստորեն հսկաները դրանք անտլանտներն էին, կամ Սիֆի սերունդները, իսկ մարդիկ ամենայն հավանականությամբ Կայենի սերունդները :Smile: 
ես նորից եմ ասում որ սա կարծիքներից մեկն է հնարավոր է նաև կան այլ կարծիքներ :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Փորձեմ կարծիքներից մեկը բացատրեմ : Ադամի որդիներն էին` Աբելը, Կայենը և Սիֆը: Կայենը Աբելին սպանելուց հետո թողեց Սիֆի երկիրը և գնաց մինչև «աշխարհի սահմանը»: Կաբալլիստական «Ադամի ապաշխարհությունը» գրքում  պատվում է հետևյալ կերպ` Կայենը  սպանեց Աբելին այսինքն կոպիտ ուժը հաղթեց գիտակցությանը և իշխանությունը անցավ Սիֆի ձեռքը: Սիֆը հայտի է որպես օկկուլտիստական գիտությունների հիմնադիր: Նա ըստ ավանդության  գնաց մինչև Երկրային Դրախտի սահմանները, որտեղ ստացավ Աստվածային անվան գաղտնիքը և Սուրբ Պատմությունը:Սիֆի սերունդները հետագայում Նոյի անձնավորմամբ տարան լուրջ փորձություն: Բայց ավանդույթը չի պատմում Կայենի սերունդների մասին, Կայենի սրունդները որոնք ուղևորվել էին Եդեմից արևելք ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների նույնպես փրկվեցին ջրհեղեղից: Աստվածաշունչը պատմում է ջրհեղեղից առաջ եղած հսկաների մասին որպես «Աստծո որդիներ», «ադամիտներ», «Ադամի սերունդներ», հսկաների ռասսա: Որոշ հետազոտողներ գտնում են որ ջրհեղեղի հետևանքով խորտակվել է հենց միայն Անտլանտիդան, որտեղ բնակվում էին «ատլանտները» (ադլանտներ, ադամիտներ): 
> Փաստորեն հսկաները դրանք անտլանտներն էին, կամ Սիֆի սերունդները, իսկ մարդիկ ամենայն հավանականությամբ Կայենի սերունդները
> ես նորից եմ ասում որ սա կարծիքներից մեկն է հնարավոր է նաև կան այլ կարծիքներ


Կայենի սերունդը դնենք մի կողմ իրա սերունդը մնաց անիծված:
Սիֆ թե՞ Սեթ :Smile: :Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի խոսենք Սեթի սերունդից,Աբրահամը,Նոյը սովորական մարդիկ էին բայց Սեթի սերնդից են այսինքն բացառենք որ մարդիկ Կայենի սերունդից են հնարավոր խառնվեն բայց էտ ուրիշ թեմայա:
Իմ կարծիքով հսկաներին չպետք է խառնենք Աստծո որդիների հետ տարբեր են,որովհետև վերևում գրածս ասում է որ Աստծո Որդիներից և մարդկանց խառնուրդից նոր ծնվեցին հսկաներ,հսկա է համարվել Հայկը,Բելը բայց նրանց չեն ասել Աստծո որդիներ,տես Սասունցի Դավիդ էպոսը,Սանասարին և Բաղադասրին հսկա են նկարագրում իսկ մի քանի սերունդ հետո արդեն սովորական մարդ խոսքս Դավթի մասին է:
Ինչու են նրանց անվանում Աստծո որդիներ կարևոր հարց է իմ կարծիքով նրանք մոտեցել են կատարալության ուստի անվանվել են Աստծո որդիներ:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ինչու են նրանց անվանում Աստծո որդիներ կարևոր հարց է իմ կարծիքով նրանք մոտեցել են կատարալության ուստի անվանվել են Աստծո որդիներ:


Դե էս մասը ասեցի, հենց այդ տեսակետի համաձայն բոլոր գիտությունները, ճարտարապետությունը, նաև միաստվածության գաղափարը եկելա անտլանտներից:
Նայի Գայլ ջան գրածա _Եվ հսկաները կային այն օրերը երկրի վրայ և այնուհետև էլ որ բոլոր Աստուծոյ որդիքը մարդկանց աղջկերանց մօտ էին մտնում, և նորանք նորանց համար ծնում էին.սորանք այն այն զօրավորներ էին,որ վաղուն անվանի մարդիկ էին:_ Էստեղ չի գրվում որ Աստծո որդիք հսկա չեն եղել, Աստծո որդիները մտնում էին մարդկանց աղջիկների մ,ոտ և նրանցից ծնվում էին հսկաներ...... դե իսկ եթե նայենք այլ տեսանկյունից կարելի է համարել որ մարդ վերջիվերջո էվոլյուցիայի է ենթարվել ու հսկաները կարճացել են դարձել մարդկանց հասակի, չնայած սա էլ հակասական փաստեր է պարունակում :Smile: :
Այնուամենայնիվ բազմաթիվ տեսանկյուններ պիտի լինեն ու ով ինչել ասի բացարձակապես մերժել կամ ընդունել հնարավոր չէ :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե էս մասը ասեցի, հենց այդ տեսակետի համաձայն բոլոր գիտությունները, ճարտարապետությունը, նաև միաստվածության գաղափարը եկելա անտլանտներից:
> Նայի Գայլ ջան գրածա _Եվ հսկաները կային այն օրերը երկրի վրայ և այնուհետև էլ որ բոլոր Աստուծոյ որդիքը մարդկանց աղջկերանց մօտ էին մտնում, և նորանք նորանց համար ծնում էին.սորանք այն այն զօրավորներ էին,որ վաղուն անվանի մարդիկ էին:_ Էստեղ չի գրվում որ Աստծո որդիք հսկա չեն եղել, Աստծո որդիները մտնում էին մարդկանց աղջիկների մ,ոտ և նրանցից ծնվում էին հսկաներ...... դե իսկ եթե նայենք այլ տեսանկյունից կարելի է համարել որ մարդ վերջիվերջո էվոլյուցիայի է ենթարվել ու հսկաները կարճացել են դարձել մարդկանց հասակի, չնայած սա էլ հակասական փաստեր է պարունակում:
> Այնուամենայնիվ բազմաթիվ տեսանկյուններ պիտի լինեն ու ով ինչել ասի բացարձակապես մերժել կամ ընդունել հնարավոր չէ


Ճիշտ ես ասում չի գրվում բայց հակառակն էլ չի ասվում ըստ իրանց գրածի պետք է ենթադրվի որ Աստծո որդիներից և մարդկանցից  ծնվեցին հսկաները:
Քո հետ համամիտ եմ շատ հնարավորա,բայց տես եթե ենթադրենք որ Աստծո որդիները կատարյալներ են ուրեմն հսկաների պահը բացառում ենք,այս դեպքում Աստվածաշնչում մի բան պակաս է իսկ այն որ նախադասության տեղը փոխված է էլի դրանում համոզված եմ,բայց ինչու՞ են այդպիսի բան արել,ի՞նչ նպատակով:

----------

Դատարկություն (01.12.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Քո հետ համամիտ եմ շատ հնարավորա,բայց տես եթե ենթադրենք որ Աստծո որդիները կատարյալներ են ուրեմն հսկաների պահը բացառում ենք,այս դեպքում Աստվածաշնչում մի բան պակաս է իսկ այն որ նախադասության տեղը փոխված է էլի դրանում համոզված եմ,բայց ինչու՞ են այդպիսի բան արել,ի՞նչ նպատակով:


*Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է*: Նախ դարեր ի վեր Աստվածաշունչը անփոփոխ պահպանվել չէր կարող, Աստվածաշնչում կատարվել են փոփոխություններ, Աստվածաշունչը հաճախ հարմարացրել են սեփական նպատակների համար, Աստվածաշնչում ամեն բանին չպետք է հավատալ ուղիղ, շատ բաներ ես ընդունում եմ որպես առասպելներ, Աստվածաշնչում երկիմաստ խառը բաներ շատ կան, հնարավոր է Աստվածաշնչի շատ փաստեր, ձեռագրեր գաղտնի են պահում կամ էլ դեռ գտնված չեն, կամել ոչնչացած են... մեկ մեկ էլ հակասական :Smile: 
Էդպիսի հարցերը ինձ թվումա անպատասխան են կան հարցեր որոնք պատասխան չունեն :Smile:

----------

Gayl (01.12.2009), Հանուման (24.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> *Սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է*: Նախ դարեր ի վեր Աստվածաշունչը անփոփոխ պահպանվել չէր կարող, Աստվածաշնչում կատարվել են փոփոխություններ, Աստվածաշունչը հաճախ հարմարացրել են սեփական նպատակների համար, Աստվածաշնչում ամեն բանին չպետք է հավատալ ուղիղ, շատ բաներ ես ընդունում եմ որպես առասպելներ, Աստվածաշնչում երկիմաստ խառը բաներ շատ կան, հնարավոր է Աստվածաշնչի շատ փաստեր, ձեռագրեր գաղտնի են պահում կամ էլ դեռ գտնված չեն, կամել ոչնչացած են... մեկ մեկ էլ հակասական
> Էդպիսի հարցերը ինձ թվումա անպատասխան են կան հարցեր որոնք պատասխան չունեն


Լիովին համաձայն եմ քո հետ:

----------

Դատարկություն (01.12.2009)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեման փակվում է իրեն սպառելու պատճառով։*

----------

Դատարկություն (01.12.2009), Լեո (01.12.2009)

----------

